# What's your unpopular jewelry opinion?



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Tremere

I start:

- Cartier Love Bracelets and JUC are ugly and not practical (you can't take them off? WTF!). They get quite ugly with time, they lose their shine.
- VCA Alhambra collection is ugly and plain Jane. Also, all the semiprecious stones are not practical, because they can't get wet.
- Most people only buy these collections because they are easily recognizable, not because they really like them.
- I suffer when I see people having lots of Alhambra, Love or JUC pieces, when for they same money they could have got a high-end, one-of-a-kind piece from any luxury designer.
- Ceramic jewelry pieces can't be considered fine jewelry.


----------



## NY2LA

Tremere said:


> I start:
> 
> - Cartier Love Bracelets and JUC are ugly and not practical (you can't take them off? WTF!). They get quite ugly with time, they lose their shine.
> - VCA Alhambra collection is ugly and plain Jane. Also, all the semiprecious stones are not practical, because they can't get wet.
> - Most people only buy these collections because they are easily recognizable, not because they really like them.
> - I suffer when I see people having lots of Alhambra, Love or JUC pieces, when for they same money they could have got a high-end, one-of-a-kind piece from any luxury designer.
> - Ceramic jewelry pieces can't be considered fine jewelry.


You suffer? That’s a bit extreme, no?
If these make people happy, who cares?

I didn’t like Alhambra until I saw it in person; now I think it’s lovely.
I have a small Love; bought it because I liked it, not because it’s a name. I’m not obsessed with the LOVE collection and don’t think it’s the best thing out there, but see the appeal.

I’m a jeweler’s daughter, I have plenty of one of a kind pieces and I have name brand pieces as well. All make me happy


----------



## Gourmetgal

Is this thread a joke?  I have no interest in any of the iconic pieces you mention but it’s a bit much to make assumptions about the people who do enjoy those pieces.


----------



## JenJBS

Tremere said:


> I start:
> 
> - Cartier Love Bracelets and JUC are ugly and not practical (you can't take them off? WTF!). They get quite ugly with time, they lose their shine.
> - VCA Alhambra collection is ugly and plain Jane. Also, all the semiprecious stones are not practical, because they can't get wet.
> - Most people only buy these collections because they are easily recognizable, not because they really like them.
> - I suffer when I see people having lots of Alhambra, Love or JUC pieces, when for they same money they could have got a high-end, one-of-a-kind piece from any luxury designer.
> - Ceramic jewelry pieces can't be considered fine jewelry.



+1


----------



## Onebagtoomany

You are entitled to your opinion and preferences, of course, but why make such sweeping statements and generalisations about other people’s? 

I own several pieces from the Love and JUC collections and bought them because I love the look, not because they are recognisable. If anything I find the idea of that very off-putting as I am quite shy/introverted in real life and don’t like the idea of people making assumptions about my financial status etc when they look at what I’m wearing. Even now I will hesitate when putting on a more recognisable piece of jewellery as I worry about looking ‘flashy’. 

Like NY2LA I also have lots of one of a kind pieces which I treasure as they are unique. 

There is a place for both types of jewellery. Everyone has different tastes and budgets. It’s a cliche but the world really would be a very boring place if we were all the same.


----------



## Christofle

My unpopular jewelry opinion is that if you can't physically see the item without a mirror, it's not worth investing in for me.

I prefer rings and bracelets because I can see them and fiddle with them throughout the day.


----------



## k*d

Fine jewelry can be made of silver. Just look at Marie Antoinette’s collection.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

My unpopular jewelry opinion is that stud earrings—diamond studs, pearl studs, whatever—are a total yawn. I think small hoops or drop earrings are much more interesting and flattering. It’s commonly said you “can’t go wrong with studs” but I personally think you can. I know I’m in the minority on this, but not everyone buys into the same jewelry uniform.


----------



## 880

I’m not crazy about the love bracelet or VCA for myself, but they look great on others.
im not as much a diamond person as a colored stone person and have discovered this only recently
I thought I was a white gold or platinum person (I love phw on bags) but apparently rose gold looks best on my skin (Very new discovery)
I love Verdura and Suzanne Belperron design (Verdura produces licensed a Belperron reproductions). The latter may be forever out of my price range, but I will hopefully start with one or two Verdura pieces. neither seem popular on TPF.
I possibly love wearing large watches more than any of the above.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Every time I start to contemplate buying a pair of diamond studs my mind goes to Etsy and I think "If I had to choose between a pair of diamond studs and this wonderful pair of agate/moonstone/amazonite/etc. studs I saw on Etsy well my heart would naturally go with the agate/moonstone/amazonite/etc. studs." So that's what I buy. 

On other people though I do love diamond studs.


----------



## LizO...

Christofle said:


> My unpopular jewelry opinion is that if you can't physically see the item without a mirror, it's not worth investing in for me.
> 
> I prefer rings and bracelets because I can see them and fiddle with them throughout the day.



I agree, exception are earrings  and a necklace needs to be long enough to play with.


----------



## perlefine

Less is bore


----------



## OutWest

I lose them. Well, one. Always. So I don't own any anymore!



Cosmopolitan said:


> My unpopular jewelry opinion is that stud earrings—diamond studs, pearl studs, whatever—are a total yawn. I think small hoops or drop earrings are much more interesting and flattering. It’s commonly said you “can’t go wrong with studs” but I personally think you can. I know I’m in the minority on this, but not everyone buys into the same jewelry uniform.


----------



## earthygirl

Tremere said:


> I start:
> 
> - Cartier Love Bracelets and JUC are ugly and not practical (you can't take them off? WTF!). They get quite ugly with time, they lose their shine.
> - VCA Alhambra collection is ugly and plain Jane. Also, all the semiprecious stones are not practical, because they can't get wet.
> - Most people only buy these collections because they are easily recognizable, not because they really like them.
> - I suffer when I see people having lots of Alhambra, Love or JUC pieces, when for they same money they could have got a high-end, one-of-a-kind piece from any luxury designer.
> - Ceramic jewelry pieces can't be considered fine jewelry.



your post made me laugh!  I did not find it offensive at all.  I have always wondered why anyone would want to wear a bangle that requires so much effort to remove.  In my community I see so many Cartier bangles and Alhambra jewelry. Both have become quite common and when I spot these pieces on someone irl, I don’t give it much thought beyond brand recognition.  

 I prefer my jewelry to be unique.  I work with my jeweler to create unique, elegant and timeless pieces that suit my personal style. I intend to pass my jewelry down to my daughters and I want them to have a one of a kind collection that reminds them of their mother!!


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Tremere said:


> - I suffer when I see people having lots of Alhambra, Love or JUC pieces, when for they same money they could have got a high-end, one-of-a-kind piece from any luxury designer.



Agree with your conclusion but I don't suffer. I just think they're either really rich or really stupid or both (sorry lol).

Almost everyone I know of who owns one of these doesn't own the real thing. Most of these people aren't poor, some are from families with tens of millions of assets. They either custom make one out of real gold (and I might add, higher gold content than the original), or they buy a cheap $20 one.

It's so bad that one of my friends decided against buying a real one because she felt that there were so many fakes out there that people would probably just assume that hers was a fake.

Which also provides evidence towards your point that people mostly buy it for the brand. And I guess when Cartier figures that out they'll just raise prices even more, even though nothing about the product inherently justifies it.

I also think the Love collection is ugly and is a case of less is not more. It's just blah. Like seriously Cartier, try harder. It looks like a $600 gold bracelet that you can find in any jewelry store.

I do like the VCA Alhambra though. And Dior's Rose Des Vents.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Kfka_btsea

My own opinions:

1.
Lots of "new and modern" jewelry brands have sprung up over the last 4 to 5 years, offering "ethical" / "affordable" / etc jewelry, like semi precious gems or lower grade precious gems at the 2k to 5k range. I really detest these because their real margins aren't too far off from retail stores. It's a ripoff imo.

There are newer ones like aurate which focus more on simpler gold jewelry and seem more transparent, and you can calculate the cost of their labour and design.

2.
Bluenile all the way for very simple gold and silver jewelry. Or your trusted jeweler. At the end of the day, its still the same element you're buying.

3.
Happy to have an estate / pre-owned ring as my E-ring.


----------



## Tremere

Kfka_btsea said:


> Agree with your conclusion but I don't suffer. I just think they're either really rich or really stupid or both (sorry lol).
> 
> Almost everyone I know of who owns one of these doesn't own the real thing. Most of these people aren't poor, some are from families with tens of millions of assets. They either custom make one out of real gold (and I might add, higher gold content than the original), or they buy a cheap $20 one.
> 
> It's so bad that one of my friends decided against buying a real one because she felt that there were so many fakes out there that people would probably just assume that hers was a fake.
> 
> Which also provides evidence towards your point that people mostly buy it for the brand. And I guess when Cartier figures that out they'll just raise prices even more, even though nothing about the product inherently justifies it.
> 
> I also think the Love collection is ugly and is a case of less is not more. It's just blah. Like seriously Cartier, try harder. It looks like a $600 gold bracelet that you can find in any jewelry store.
> 
> I do like the VCA Alhambra though. And Dior's Rose Des Vents.



I love Dior's Rose des Vents. I have the earrings, bracelet, ring and small necklace in white gold and diamonds. I'm also thinking of buying the large necklace in white gold and diamonds, but it might be too much, I don't know.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Tremere said:


> I love Dior's Rose des Vents. I have the earrings, bracelet, ring and small necklace in white gold and diamonds. I'm also thinking of buying the large necklace in white gold and diamonds, but it might be too much, I don't know.



ooh your collection sounds fab! Dyou have any pictures of it?

I’m actually not sure what the large necklace looks like, there seems to be several different types - ie. multi layered chokers, etc. Dyou have a link of it?

personally I love the malachite, but white gold is probably the most classic style and the easiest to wear with anything


----------



## Gimmethebag

Jewelry doesn't hold it's value unless it is important, so it's better to buy it pre-owned.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I remember when the Cartier Love bracelet cost $600 and didn’t seem worth it then!


----------



## baghagg

Gourmetgal said:


> I remember when the Cartier Love bracelet cost $600 and didn’t seem worth it then!


Me too!!!


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> I’m not crazy about the love bracelet or VCA for myself, but they look great on others.
> im not as much a diamond person as a colored stone person and have discovered this only recently
> I thought I was a white gold or platinum person (I love phw on bags) but apparently rose gold looks best on my skin (Very new discovery)
> I love Verdura and Suzanne Belperron design (Verdura produces licensed a Belperron reproductions). The latter may be forever out of my price range, but I will hopefully start with one or two Verdura pieces. neither seem popular on TPF.
> I possibly love wearing large watches more than any of the above.


Ooh , I also love big watches! You must post in the wristwatch thread!


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Cosmopolitan said:


> My unpopular jewelry opinion is that stud earrings—diamond studs, pearl studs, whatever—are a total yawn. I think small hoops or drop earrings are much more interesting and flattering. It’s commonly said you “can’t go wrong with studs” but I personally think you can. I know I’m in the minority on this, but not everyone buys into the same jewelry uniform.



I agree... and I have both kinds. My workplace is fairly formal so the (pearl only, no money for the diamonds) studs go there, though I wear the bigger, dramatic ones in casual / smart casual settings too.

Love hoops outside of work - they can also be a uniform I feel. hoops + silk cami + jeans


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kfka_btsea said:


> Agree with your conclusion but I don't suffer. I just think they're either really rich or really stupid or both (sorry lol).
> 
> Almost everyone I know of who owns one of these doesn't own the real thing. Most of these people aren't poor, some are from families with tens of millions of assets. They either custom make one out of real gold (and I might add, higher gold content than the original), or they buy a cheap $20 one.
> 
> It's so bad that one of my friends decided against buying a real one because she felt that there were so many fakes out there that people would probably just assume that hers was a fake.
> 
> Which also provides evidence towards your point that people mostly buy it for the brand. And I guess when Cartier figures that out they'll just raise prices even more, even though nothing about the product inherently justifies it.
> 
> I also think the Love collection is ugly and is a case of less is not more. It's just blah. Like seriously Cartier, try harder. It looks like a $600 gold bracelet that you can find in any jewelry store.
> 
> I do like the VCA Alhambra though. And Dior's Rose Des Vents.



“I just think they're either really rich or really stupid or both (sorry lol).“

Perhaps you should look at getting rid of that giant chip on your shoulder instead of insulting others on a public forum, when you know full well that a very high percentage of people who will read your post fall into the category you have described of wearing recognisable pieces from luxury brands such as VCA, Cartier etc. 

You can state you dislike something without calling someone stupid or making assumptions about their financial status. Honestly, it just makes you sound really unpleasant and envious and neither are nice traits.


----------



## skyqueen

Variety is the spice of life...wear what you love and to hell with what people think!


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Onebagtoomany said:


> “I just think they're either really rich or really stupid or both (sorry lol).“
> 
> Perhaps you should look at getting rid of that giant chip on your shoulder instead of insulting others on a public forum, when you know full well that a very high percentage of people who will read your post fall into the category you have described of wearing recognisable pieces from luxury brands such as VCA, Cartier etc.
> 
> You can state you dislike something without calling someone stupid or making assumptions about their financial status. Honestly, it just makes you sound really unpleasant and envious and neither are nice traits.



Opinions include judgements. This thread is already titled unpopular jewelry opinions. Do you see me posting in a Cartier thread that I think the Love Collection is ugly? No, so get off my back.

I guess I could use euphemisms and say that I believe that it shows either “lack ofsense” and / or “abundance of financial resources”, but my opinion doesn’t change.

Also, if you bother reading to the end of my post, you can see that my opinion was directed specifically at the Love collection. And that I like VCA and Dior Rose des Vents. So, no, it isn’t insulting the vast majority of people in this forum, or even this sub forum, and it doesn’t indicate a dislike of people who want to / can buy expensive jewelry. There’s a lot more to the expensive jewelry world than those brands mentioned anyway.

You’re entitled to your opinion that my comments reflect that I’m not a nice person and that I’m unpleasant or envious (although for the record, I am not envious of anyone with the Love collection. I’m more than happy to have not spent money there) 

and I’m in turn entitled to think that you’re out of control when you feel personally attacked by a stranger’s opinion on a piece of your jewelry, on the Internet. 

if you like it then buy it, wear it, post about it, whatever. My opinion shouldn’t affect you like that.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kfka_btsea said:


> Opinions include judgements. This thread is already titled unpopular jewelry opinions. Do you see me posting in a Cartier thread that I think the Love Collection is ugly? No, so get off my back.
> 
> I guess I could use euphemisms and say that I believe that it shows either “lack ofsense” and / or “abundance of financial resources”, but my opinion doesn’t change.
> 
> Also, if you bother reading to the end of my post, you can see that my opinion was directed specifically at the Love collection. And that I like VCA and Dior Rose des Vents. So, no, it isn’t insulting the vast majority of people in this forum, or even this sub forum, and it doesn’t indicate a dislike of people who want to / can buy expensive jewelry. There’s a lot more to the expensive jewelry world than those brands mentioned anyway.
> 
> You’re entitled to your opinion that my comments reflect that I’m not a nice person and that I’m unpleasant or envious (although for the record, I am not envious of anyone with the Love collection. I’m more than happy to have not spent money there)
> 
> and I’m in turn entitled to think that you’re out of control when you feel personally attacked by a stranger’s opinion on a piece of your jewelry, on the Internet.
> 
> if you like it then buy it, wear it, post about it, whatever. My opinion shouldn’t affect you like that.



So why call anyone “really stupid”? You can attempt to justify your comments as much as you like but the fact is that they were/are very rude. You can ‘vent’ your dislike of the Love or any other collection as much as you like given the title of the thread, but throwing insults around just makes you look childish - and yes, smacks of envy. I don’t particularly like Rolex watches but wouldn’t call anyone “really stupid” for buying one. I would just state that they are not to my taste and I would rather spend the same money on something different. Ditto a few other watch or jewellery brands that aren’t to my personal liking.

And I couldn’t give a toss as to whether you like my jewellery, be it Cartier or any other brand/non brand! I don’t even know you! I just think its in really bad taste to call people stupid or wasteful with their money for buying something that you don’t like. Everyone else that has commented on this thread was able to do so in a polite way so why can’t you?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

880 said:


> I’m not crazy about the love bracelet or VCA for myself, but they look great on others.
> im not as much a diamond person as a colored stone person and have discovered this only recently
> I thought I was a white gold or platinum person (I love phw on bags) but apparently rose gold looks best on my skin (Very new discovery)
> I love Verdura and Suzanne Belperron design (Verdura produces licensed a Belperron reproductions). The latter may be forever out of my price range, but I will hopefully start with one or two Verdura pieces. neither seem popular on TPF.
> I possibly love wearing large watches more than any of the above.


just looked up suzanne belperron...wow!!! new obsession  

personally, I'm not the biggest fan of the cartier love for me, but i think on other people it can look fabulous!! i love vca as well, including alhambra, but i do want to expand more into their other less-known collections like the rose de noel or lotus. jewelry is just jewelry, i wouldn't judge someone's character on it.


----------



## lovieluvslux

RDV so pretty.  I laughed with the OP.  It's her opinion.  I take no stand. 

I thought VCA Alhambra was old fashioned and wouldn't touch it, until I tried it on in person.  I love the bracelets and longer chains on me. 

I need to marry a prince - with money!


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Onebagtoomany said:


> So why call anyone “really stupid”? You can attempt to justify your comments as much as you like but the fact is that they were/are very rude. You can ‘vent’ your dislike of the Love or any other collection as much as you like given the title of the thread, but throwing insults around just makes you look childish - and yes, smacks of envy. I don’t particularly like Rolex watches but wouldn’t call anyone “really stupid” for buying one. I would just state that they are not to my taste and I would rather spend the same money on something different. Ditto a few other watch or jewellery brands that aren’t to my personal liking.
> 
> And I couldn’t give a toss as to whether you like my jewellery, be it Cartier or any other brand/non brand! I don’t even know you! I just think its in really bad taste to call people stupid or wasteful with their money for buying something that you don’t like. Everyone else that has commented on this thread was able to do so in a polite way so why can’t you?



You chose a thread that has been marked for a discussion that isn't going to be about things people like. And - based on your replies to posts by other users in this thread - you are policing it based on how you think people should be allowed to express their opinions.

I particularly dislike the Love collection because it is virtually just a series of markings on a plain gold band. There is no real workmanship, no design, etc, *in my opinion*, that justifies a very obvious multiple of 10x+. It's all about having the brand's markings. And if someone buys that, then *to me*, they're either rich enough to afford paying that (great for them), or they have poor sense.  I'm blunt, so I use the term stupid, which is not vulgar

Just like *to you*, saying that someone has poor sense for making a certain buying decision is in bad taste.

I don't like Rolexes either and I wouldn't call anyone lacking in sense for buying one, because it's so much more than just markings on a plain gold band. So I disagree that I'm being childish - I'm not saying things are s***y just because I don't like them.

I actually _like_ Rose des Vents and VCA jewelry, but I'm not slamming those, am I? So I disagree with you that my posts indicate that I'm envious of owners of the Love collection (and I think the word you are looking for is spiteful, not envious)

Even if I wanted to be envious or spiteful of people who owned jewelry, the Love collection doesn't quite cut it in terms of rarity or beauty or value.

I'll concede that I'm being judgmental and possibly a little supercilious, but so are you, just that you feel you have the moral high ground to make assumptions on my character or reasons for making certain statements (_oh, she *must *be envious / spiteful because she's saying that people are stupid for buying it!)_. If anything, you're taking this personally and making it personal

Feel free to continue to do so but I've explained my reasoning and won't be replying to you further as it's just going to keep going in circles.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kfka_btsea said:


> You chose a thread that has been marked for a discussion that isn't going to be about things people like. And - based on your replies to posts by other users in this thread - you are policing it based on how you think people should be allowed to express their opinions.
> 
> I particularly dislike the Love collection because it is virtually just a series of markings on a plain gold band. There is no real workmanship, no design, etc, *in my opinion*, that justifies a very obvious multiple of 10x+. It's all about having the brand's markings. And if someone buys that, then *to me*, they're either rich enough to afford paying that (great for them), or they have poor sense.  I'm blunt, so I use the term stupid, which is not vulgar
> 
> Just like *to you*, saying that someone has poor sense for making a certain buying decision is in bad taste.
> 
> I don't like Rolexes either and I wouldn't call anyone lacking in sense for buying one, because it's so much more than just markings on a plain gold band. So I disagree that I'm being childish - I'm not saying things are s***y just because I don't like them.
> 
> I actually _like_ Rose des Vents and VCA jewelry, but I'm not slamming those, am I? So I disagree with you that my posts indicate that I'm envious of owners of the Love collection (and I think the word you are looking for is spiteful, not envious)
> 
> Even if I wanted to be envious or spiteful of people who owned jewelry, the Love collection doesn't quite cut it in terms of rarity or beauty or value.
> 
> I'll concede that I'm being judgmental and possibly a little supercilious, but so are you, just that you feel you have the moral high ground to make assumptions on my character or reasons for making certain statements (_oh, she *must *be envious / spiteful because she's saying that people are stupid for buying it!)_. If anything, you're taking this personally and making it personal
> 
> Feel free to continue to do so but I've explained my reasoning and won't be replying to you further as it's just going to keep going in circles.



The only other poster I replied to directly was Tremere, who was also rude. I don’t think calling people “really stupid” goes hand in hand with expressing your opinion on a jewellery piece. All the stuff you said in your last post regarding the markings on the Love etc - fair enough. As you said, this thread was created to express unpopular opinions regarding jewellery. But it wasn’t created (or was it?) to call people names and put them down for liking a specific brand/type of jewellery.

Anyway, as you said we are just going around in circles. No point discussing it any further.


----------



## 880

> Tremere said:
> - I suffer when I see people having lots of Alhambra, Love or JUC pieces, when for they same money they could have got a high-end, one-of-a-kind piece from any luxury designer.


Agree with your conclusion but I don't suffer. I just think they're either really rich or really stupid or both (sorry lol). (Quote by Kfka_btsea but couldn’t figure out how to do multi quote)

Thought this ^ was funny and I think @earthygirl  thought so too.    @Kfka_btsea was somewhat sarcastic tongue in cheek humor in response  to Tremeres opinion that for the same money they could have gotten a high end one of a kind piece which IS an unpopular TPF opinion. If we were all in one room exchanging verbal quips, jokes or opinions, we’d hopefully shrug some stuff off And not take offense as readily.

Agree with @BigPurseSue re moonstones, but somehow I seem to fixate on ones that cost more than diamonds (a variety of emoticons could go here) JMO

Edit: during covid, I fell down the VCA and Verdura Belperron rabbit hole, so it just goes to show that when you spend enough time on TOF, sometimes your opinions can change


----------



## Deleted 698298

1. Branded jewellery is way overpriced, gems‘ quality not superb and they are often heated/otherwise enhanced 
...still buying branded though (have a soft spot for Pomellato *sigh*), I can’t help it  
2. Rolex is cheesy (ups!)
3. Why would you buy something that’s only 50% gold? (as in 14k) 

im not being serious guys! (or am I?)


----------



## sdkitty

David Yurman and Tiffany are overrated and overpriced IMO.  I'd rather have a unique hand crafted native american piece for silver and get a good diamond from another source other than Tiffany.


----------



## earthygirl

880 said:


> Agree with your conclusion but I don't suffer. I just think they're either really rich or really stupid or both (sorry lol). (Quote by Kfka_btsea but couldn’t figure out how to do multi quote)
> 
> Thought this ^ was funny and I think @earthygirl  thought so too.    @Kfka_btsea was somewhat sarcastic tongue in cheek humor in response  to Tremeres opinion that for the same money they could have gotten a high end one of a kind piece which IS an unpopular TPF opinion. If we were all in one room exchanging verbal quips, jokes or opinions, we’d hopefully shrug some stuff off And not take offense as readily.
> 
> Agree with @BigPurseSue re moonstones, but somehow I seem to fixate on ones that cost more than diamonds (a variety of emoticons could go here) JMO


Yes... I thought it was funny. I think people in general are just under more stress, have more responsibilities with the pandemic and children being home and all..so it seems we’re all a little more sensitive. We’re all strangers posting in a forum for fun...let’s try to keep things in perspective and not take one another’s comments so seriously!


----------



## 880

Consumer2much said:


> still buying branded though (have a soft spot for Pomellato *sigh*), I can’t help it


ITA re pomellato! DH and I have a verdura appt tomorrow and I’m so excited even though I also agree With your opinion above that branded jewelry is way overpriced


----------



## megs0927

As much as most consider them a staple, I’d never buy diamond studs. I’m very responsible with jewelry but earrings are the exception. I wear a lot of Nordstrom’s czs or Nadri.  No risk and no worry.  Every other piece is real!!


----------



## baghagg

megs0927 said:


> As much as most consider them a staple, I’d never buy diamond studs. I’m very responsible with jewelry but earrings are the exception. I wear a lot of Nordstrom’s czs or Nadri.  No risk and no worry.  Every other piece is real!!


Earrings and bracelets are _the_ _most_ lost jewelry,  I agree!


----------



## essiedub

sdkitty said:


> David Yurman and Tiffany are overrated and overpriced IMO.  I'd rather have a *unique hand crafted native american piece for silver* and get a good diamond from another source other than Tiffany.



Absolutely love Native American craftsmanship


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Consumer2much said:


> 3. Why would you buy something that’s only 50% gold? (as in 14k)



This is my pet gripe as well! 
Though it extends to the popular modern jewelry brands that sprung up more recently like Monica Vinader with items which are gold vermeil, gold plated, gold rolled, or gold filled etc. For that price or a little more, it's possible to get solid gold (18k preowned, when unbranded, sometimes doesn't cost much more! Otherwise Etsy offers a fab selection with such materials at the fraction of the price). The way these brands market to girls through celeb campaigns and influencers, calling it demi-fine jewelry etc just annoys me.

Yes some of the designs are nice, but they're overrated and not worth it at all imo.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> David Yurman and Tiffany are overrated and overpriced IMO.  I'd rather have a unique hand crafted native american piece for silver and get a good diamond from another source other than Tiffany.


My problem?
I LOVE IT ALL!!!!


----------



## Deleted 698298

ShimmerDreamz said:


> This is my pet gripe as well!
> Though it extends to the popular modern jewelry brands that sprung up more recently like Monica Vinader with items which are gold vermeil, gold plated, gold rolled, or gold filled etc. For that price or a little more, it's possible to get solid gold (18k preowned, when unbranded, sometimes doesn't cost much more! Otherwise Etsy offers a fab selection with such materials at the fraction of the price). The way these brands market to girls through celeb campaigns and influencers, calling it demi-fine jewelry etc just annoys me.
> 
> Yes some of the designs are nice, but they're overrated and not worth it at all imo.


Sadly yes fast food, fast clothes, fast jewellery...one season and ends up in a bin 
Buying jewellery to keep ‘forever’ is not a priority for younger generations - could be our another unpopular opinion


----------



## 880

baghagg said:


> Earrings and bracelets are _the_ _most_ lost jewelry,  I agree!



1. no ’Official‘ engagement ring per se
I’ve never lost an earring or bracelet, but I have lost more rings than I can count. Particularly Engagement, wedding and eternity bands. (however, DH doesn’t hold it against me bc he once threw out my engagement sapphire with the newspapers). So I had some older rings from family repurposed into a small rotation of every day rings that stand in. I ended up with a travel eternity band that I wear a lot and hasn’t been lost or misplaced once lol.
2. Love base metals with great design and mix with precious all the time (didn’t mean to rhyme) 
I don’t see any problem wearing base material or mixing base with precious though i think contemporary designers are a really poor choice of value (unless you love the design so much it doesnt matter). This pendant, possibly brass, is by an artist named Miguel Berrocal and it’s one of my favorites. I mix it with a steel IWC Portugueser, JLC reverso, white gold breguet or old gold Rolex, and diamond studs; a leather phw CDC cuff. Sometimes I layer with the necklace part of a two piece aquamarine necklace and pendant/brooch set (Second photo)  Or wear it layered with a big grey black south sea pearl necklace with a big pearl ring.  it’s jewelry. I want to have fun with it And have it reflect my personality or style. (And yes, it’s on a hardware store lanyard). my mom has the same one and she had a jeweler fashion a gold chain. To each her own.  
3. I used to match my jewelry to bag hw, but now that I’m older, I like the mix. 
4. generally, with pearls, I prefer large south sea (mine are older and I didn’t spend a fortune), but sometimes I like small pearls mixed with base metals or jade (of dubious quality). My ‘real‘ pearls are posted in the pearl lovers thread, but here are the tiny ones with Jade, base metal or fashion bits. Fun and relatively cheap


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> 1. no ’Official‘ engagement ring per se
> I’ve never lost an earring or bracelet, but I have lost more rings than I can count. Particularly Engagement, wedding and eternity bands. (however, DH doesn’t hold it against me bc he once threw out my engagement sapphire with the newspapers). So I had some older rings from family repurposed into a small rotation of every day rings that stand in. I ended up with a travel eternity band that I wear a lot and hasn’t been lost or misplaced once lol.
> 2. Love base metals with great design and mix with precious all the time (didn’t mean to rhyme)
> I don’t see any problem wearing base material or mixing base with precious though i think contemporary designers are a really poor choice of value (unless you love the design so much it doesnt matter). This pendant, possibly brass, is by an artist named Miguel Berrocal and it’s one of my favorites. I mix it with a steel IWC Portugueser, JLC reverso, white gold breguet or old gold Rolex, and diamond studs; a leather phw CDC cuff. Sometimes I layer with the necklace part of a two piece aquamarine necklace and pendant/brooch set (Second photo)  Or wear it layered with a big grey black south sea pearl necklace with a big pearl ring.  it’s jewelry. I want to have fun with it And have it reflect my personality or style. (And yes, it’s on a hardware store lanyard). my mom has the same one and she had a jeweler fashion a gold chain. To each her own.
> 3. I used to match my jewelry to bag hw, but now that I’m older, I like the mix.
> 4. generally, with pearls, I prefer large south sea (mine are older and I didn’t spend a fortune), but sometimes I like small pearls mixed with base metals or jade (of dubious quality). My ‘real‘ pearls are posted in the pearl lovers thread, but here are the tiny ones with Jade, base metal or fashion bits. Fun and relatively cheap
> 
> View attachment 4838016
> View attachment 4838017
> View attachment 4838030
> View attachment 4838031


Your Birkin


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

White gold has always annoyed me because it has to be dipped to have the color maintained. With the exception of my wedding bands, I probably will buy silver when I want white metal. I don’t mind polishing my silver every so often. I may be biased in part because I like vintage jewelry, lol.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## sdkitty

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> White gold has always annoyed me because it has to be dipped to have the color maintained. With the exception of my wedding bands, I probably will buy silver when I want white metal. I don’t mind polishing my silver every so often. I may be biased in part because I like vintage jewelry, lol.


there's also platinum if you want to spend the money
your vintage jewelry is probably a lot less expensive and more unique


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sdkitty said:


> there's also platinum if you want to spend the money
> your vintage jewelry is probably a lot less expensive and more unique



I’ll probably look at platinum, though from what I’ve read, platinum is more delicate/prone to scratches.

Yes; it would be hard to replace some of the cool vintage pieces I’ve found. And the craftsmanship is often amazing... a good, heavy silver chain will stand the test of time.


----------



## sdkitty

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I’ll probably look at platinum, though from what I’ve read, platinum is more delicate/prone to scratches.
> 
> Yes; it would be hard to replace some of the cool vintage pieces I’ve found. And the craftsmanship is often amazing... a good, heavy silver chain will stand the test of time.


never heard platinum was delicate but I don't own any so....18K and higher gold is soft, that I know


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sdkitty said:


> never heard platinum was delicate but I don't own any so....18K and higher gold is soft, that I know



Yup; I heard the same about gold. I have mostly 14k for that reason. (Plus it’s a lot easier to find... I get most of my jewelry on Etsy.)


----------



## 880

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Yup; I heard the same about gold. I have mostly 14k for that reason. (Plus it’s a lot easier to find... I get most of my jewelry on Etsy.)


Love LOVE Etsy! Verdura SA told me an anecdote about how higher carat gold for same item can be much heavier. . . That might be a consideration too  
pink gold also has to be sent back to be refurbished, dipped or whatever they do. .


----------



## 880

Consumer2much said:


> Buying jewellery to keep ‘forever’ is not a priority for younger generations - could be our another unpopular opinion


This is so sad! I find the younger generation doesn’t even really want to wear good jewelry. Won’t they kick themselves when they get older? and it sucks for those of us who are older bc of the time honored tradition of gifting jewelry hand me downs (Which are quite nice) to youngsters when we upgrade or change styles


----------



## limom

880 said:


> This is so sad! I find the younger generation doesn’t even really want to wear good jewelry. Won’t they kick themselves when they get older? and it sucks for those of us who are older bc of the time honored tradition of gifting jewelry hand me downs (Which are quite nice) to youngsters when we upgrade or change styles


Meh. I come from cultures where all my female relatives bought jewelry for any and all occasions, when I was younger I used to snark and poopoo their choices...
Here I am now wearing jewelry from the 1940’s and onward....
Also, my mil gifted me old fashioned jewelry and it took me a while to wear it however to see how happy she was to see me wear her pieces made me appreciate her and her gifts more.
I also gift jewelry to my niece and if she wears it great, if not she has something of value to rely on.


----------



## Christofle

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I’ll probably look at platinum, though from what I’ve read, platinum is more delicate/prone to scratches.
> 
> Yes; it would be hard to replace some of the cool vintage pieces I’ve found. And the craftsmanship is often amazing... a good, heavy silver chain will stand the test of time.


The benefit of platinum is that you can polish it constantly without losing any metal, since scratches are blended back into metal due to the ductility of platinum.


----------



## 880

limom said:


> I come from cultures where all my female relatives bought jewelry for any and all occasions, when I was younger I used to snark and poopoo their choices...
> Here I am now wearing jewelry from the 1940’s and onward....
> Also, my mil gifted me old fashioned jewelry


Would love to see any photos! Am sure everything is spectacular! Hugs


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I love my bezel set CZ stud earrings.  If I did know, I’d think they were diamonds.  And who cares anyway?

I don’t like VCA Alhambra jewelry.  The stones used aren’t even that valuable.  Carnelian, mother of pearl, malachite, chalcedony, etc.


----------



## daisy913

Consumer2much said:


> Sadly yes fast food, fast clothes, fast jewellery...one season and ends up in a bin
> Buying jewellery to keep ‘forever’ is not a priority for younger generations - could be our another unpopular opinion


I'm on the cusp of millennials and gen Z. 

Jewelry companies aren't stupid. They know most people my age aren't well versed with fine jewelry, so they take advantage of that lack of knowledge. They send their over-priced products to fashion bloggers and influencers who tell their followers that so and so sells "affordable gold jewelry." Since influencers tend to post something new every day too, it can make the general audience feel that they should be buying constantly to keep up the same image as their beloved influencer. Buying "forever" pieces are then seen as unfashionable. I think it's ironic that a lot of people my age say they care about sustainability, but purchase habits don't always reflect that. I also don't understand why people my age feel the need to emulate wealth, and then experience social anxiety if they can't actually afford it. I think social media can cause a very toxic and distorted view on norms.


----------



## Lobsterh4h

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I’ll probably look at platinum, though from what I’ve read, platinum is more delicate/prone to scratches.
> 
> Yes; it would be hard to replace some of the cool vintage pieces I’ve found. And the craftsmanship is often amazing... a good, heavy silver chain will stand the test of time.



Platinum is really tough, and it’s harder to deal with.  I know two bench jewelers that won’t touch it.  As for white gold, it can have a lot of shades depending on how it’s alloyed, and a rhodium plating makes it consistent. Yellow gold also technically tarnishes so it should be regularly polished or dunked in Tarn X (no stones usually).


----------



## Christofle

Lobsterh4h said:


> Platinum is really tough, and it’s harder to deal with.  I know two bench jewelers that won’t touch it.  As for white gold, it can have a lot of shades depending on how it’s alloyed, and a rhodium plating makes it consistent. Yellow gold also technically tarnishes so it should be regularly polished or dunked in Tarn X (no stones usually).



Another drawback to platinum is the weight, which can make certain earrings uncomfortable.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

880 said:


> Love LOVE Etsy! Verdura SA told me an anecdote about how higher carat gold for same item can be much heavier. . . That might be a consideration too
> pink gold also has to be sent back to be refurbished, dipped or whatever they do. .



Ah, makes sense. Etsy is super addictive... I try to trim my favorites list every so often, but it keeps growing!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Christofle said:


> The benefit of platinum is that you can polish it constantly without losing any metal, since scratches are blended back into metal due to the ductility of platinum.



Oh wow; good to know!


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

daisy913 said:


> I'm on the cusp of millennials and gen Z.
> 
> Jewelry companies aren't stupid. They know most people my age aren't well versed with fine jewelry, so they take advantage of that lack of knowledge. They send their over-priced products to fashion bloggers and influencers who tell their followers that so and so sells "affordable gold jewelry." Since influencers tend to post something new every day too, it can make the general audience feel that they should be buying constantly to keep up the same image as their beloved influencer. Buying "forever" pieces are then seen as unfashionable. I think it's ironic that a lot of people my age say they care about sustainability, but purchase habits don't always reflect that. I also don't understand why people my age feel the need to emulate wealth, and then experience social anxiety if they can't actually afford it. I think social media can cause a very toxic and distorted view on norms.



I’m 33 and definitely can agree with this. The idea of “affordable luxury” keeps getting pushed by newer jewelry companies and it makes me cringe because I know plated jewelry won't last. They also keep advertising “waterproof” jewelry, which is cringey because it’s usually overpriced, steel-coated gold. I stopped buying Forever 21 jewelry and started buying gold filled pieces a decade ago and now I won’t even buy that... it lasts for a while, but I’d prefer stuff that holds more value. I have a few friends that also only buy the real stuff, but I know we’re in the minority because there’s still this idea that it’s all expensive, even though there are affordable options. And sometimes you have to save up for something special, and that’s perfectly ok!


----------



## Lobsterh4h

Christofle said:


> Another drawback to platinum is the weight, which can make certain earrings uncomfortable.


True.  Sadly, most platinum jewelry is tiny regardless of the type.


----------



## Christofle

I’m 30 now and when I started collecting in my early 20s, I didn’t know much about jewelry. My first purchases were gold items from Tiffany and Cartier, since I felt they were “safe” purchases.

As others previously mentioned, I quickly realized that custom bench jewelry offered not only a “better” value but also offered complete personalization including items that aren’t commercially viable. (E.g. A gold & silver bookmark with mother of pearl and lapis inserts).


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> g. A gold & silver bookmark with mother of pearl and lapis inserts).


Would love to see! Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Would love to see! Sounds wonderful!


I didn’t have a picture on hand but I found my old reveal haha.
That’s my reveal from 2015





						Bookmark reveal
					

Turned out better than I expected! Can't wait to read a book!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 880

Love it! Thank you!


----------



## Joule

Pearls > diamonds


----------



## inverved

- Hermes sterling silver jewellery is severely overpriced.
- The small JUC bracelets feel flimsy and not worth the price.
- Paying extra for Cartier white gold is not worth it as it can look dull and scratch easily.
- The best Cartier ring of all is definitely the Trinity in the classic size.
- VCA Alhambra collection looks best in onyx, grey MOP or guilloche... or pave if you want to spend more.
- Not a big fan of fashion watches (i.e. Chanel J12, Dior VIII, etc).


----------



## OutWest

Peeve: anything done to market lesser quality stuff as high end--"chocolate" diamonds, Tiffany rubedo, etc. White gold falls into this category for me--when you wear rhodium-plated WG or rhodium-plated silver (think Macy's silver), you're looking at the same metal. Sadly, 14k also falls into this category (for me)--58% "gold" isn't worth investing in, especially when the color is so tinny compared to 18k.

Btw, it's a GREAT time to buy platinum--there've been long market stretches where platinum was costlier than gold, but today gold is at $1,860-ish and platinum is at $860-ish. Mene's a good source for platinum b/c it's based on current metal price. I love platinum b/c I like the soft gray color.

Other perhaps unpopular opinion: We shouldn't collect with an eye to passing down to our heirs, because most people will wear a few pieces to remind them of lost loved ones and the rest will either sit unworn or be sold. When my mother died, I told my younger sisters: select what you love, sell the rest, and put it towards your house downpayments. And they did!


----------



## BeauSolaire

I would say vintage jewelry > designer jewelry in terms of uniqueness and craftmanship. I have some beautiful antique pieces that are totally one of a kind and even though they come pre-loved, I think they are extra special. 

I go back and forth on whether I want a Cartier Love bracelet for the design or if marketing has convinced me I need it for partial brand recognition. This is something I struggle with and I don't want to buy for the wrong reasons. I do agree that it's a very popular clout focused design these days to own and flaunt, I change my mind all the time wondering if that's for me but do think it's so lovely!

VCA Alhambra and Cartier Clash I don't like at all, I think the Alhambra is boring (why can't they make different shapes and not just different colors?) and the Clash seems so clunky and sloppy! But just my personal preference.


----------



## nvie

I dislike:
1. Bracelet stacking
2. Rings on more than two fingers per hand
3. Anklets
4. Layering necklaces

All jewelries are beautiful as long as it’s kept minimal.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

ShimmerDreamz said:


> This is my pet gripe as well!
> Though it extends to the popular modern jewelry brands that sprung up more recently like Monica Vinader with items which are gold vermeil, gold plated, gold rolled, or gold filled etc. For that price or a little more, it's possible to get solid gold (18k preowned, when unbranded, sometimes doesn't cost much more! Otherwise Etsy offers a fab selection with such materials at the fraction of the price). The way these brands market to girls through celeb campaigns and influencers, calling it demi-fine jewelry etc just annoys me.
> 
> Yes some of the designs are nice, but they're overrated and not worth it at all imo.


Strictly speaking, 14K gold is 58.5%, which is closer to 60% than 50% but you have to remember, gold is a soft metal, the higher the purity, the faster it gets worn down, so 14K makes sense for items that get a lot of wear (or just get platinum). 
I never understood why people buy gold plated stuff though.


----------



## The.M

Agree with the Cartier love bracelet and JUC.. 

My unpopular opinion: 
Dior jewelry is lovely but way overpriced
Bvlgari popsicle collection


----------



## Ettena

I'm a gemstone kind of girl. I'm stalking opals online, my dream is to find the perfect one, get it polished and set into a pendant or a ring. There's just something about taking something from nature and molding it into a wearable piece. I don't get the same feeling of satisfaction when I buy from Tiffany or something, but I do have an obsession with YSL arty rings. If I buy high end costume jewellery you bet it's gonna be in your face and not some understated piece.


----------



## pukasonqo

At risk of being called envious I don’t like humongous engagement rings that remind me of ring pops (yup, that huge) and look like chunks of glass
I get it, some people have lots of $$$ and not necessary good taste


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## cromagnon

Interesting thread. I’ve read all posts and have something to add. Yes, brands such as Cartier and VCA are overhyped. And yes, you can buy something more “precious” for a fraction of the price. However, not all people have artistic view, and not always know what they want until they try it on and like it a lot. Also, custom made or so called “unique” pieces are very time consuming: you need to choose a specific stones and have at least an idea of what you want. I’d rather spend my time on something different than creating a design of jewellery piece, then choose stones, then keep negotiating and adjusting the design with a jeweller. And as someone who worked in jewellery industry for 3 years, more “precious” have lower resale value than the Cartier and VCA. It’s not like I’m considering to sell out my jewellery, but still, in the worst case scenario I’ll get more from VCA MOP than diamond studs. Trust me, I know it, not just assuming. If you don’t believe me go to diamond district in Midtown of Manhattan to see for yourself.


----------



## cromagnon

Also, those who advocating “uniqueness”, well my personality shaped by my experience which was processed by my unique perception and my fingerprints are enough for me to feel “unique”. Clothes, bags, jewellery and other accessories are things that serve to satisfy my consumerism rather than to show to the rest of the world how unique I am


----------



## bregitta

Unpopular opinion: Solitaire diamond E rings are sooo boring! Even with a halo, I find them so plain and think they look so much nicer with a coloured stone included.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My opinion is that I’m not a fan of white diamonds over 3 carats.  I do love colored diamonds and precious gemstones in larger sizes however.


----------



## Alienza

Unpopular
- Rolex watches. I dont like it because there are too many fakes out there. And even if I own one (authentic one), I would be reluctant to wear it because I would be a target for pickpocket in many places I visited (I used to travel quite a bit before this pandemic). 
- platinum jewellery. Please dont hate me for saying this. I know many of you like platinum. But i am disappointed with it because it gets scratches so easily. My platinum ring had many scratches a couple of months after I bought it. My 18k white gold rings on the other hand only have small amount of scratches even after years of wearing.

Popular (Can I have a popular one too please?) :
These past few years our local jewellers have been producing beautiful and cute 24k and 22k jewelry. So I have been slowly collecting them. They are of course a lot cheaper than designers’ pieces and they have more gold content (maybe its not important for other people but it matters to me). But theres a couple of Cartier and VCA necklaces that i really want. once i get those, i will go back to collecting 24k and 22k jewelry


----------



## earthygirl

pukasonqo said:


> At risk of being called envious I don’t like humongous engagement rings that remind me of ring pops (yup, that huge) and look like chunks of glass
> I get it, some people have lots of $$$ and not necessary good taste


Hahaha...I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## earthygirl

cromagnon said:


> Also, those who advocating “uniqueness”, well my personality shaped by my experience which was processed by my unique perception and my fingerprints are enough for me to feel “unique”. Clothes, bags, jewellery and other accessories are things that serve to satisfy my consumerism rather than to show to the rest of the world how unique I am


Consumerism as well as need for status...let’s be real. That’s in part why we spend exorbitant amounts of $$$$ on any of these luxury goods!


----------



## cromagnon

earthygirl said:


> Consumerism as well as need for status...let’s be real. That’s in part why we spend exorbitant amounts of $$$$ on any of these luxury goods!


Well, I definitely see a point in your logic. But, honestly I am in no position to assume my status. However I do like high end brands’ products, not the brand itself, but specific items. That’s why I don’t have “must-haves” or “holy grails”. In my community people know nothing of VCA, even my close friends have no clue how much it costs. My Chanel is inconspicuous (I’m referring to Reissue) for average people in my surroundings. LVs are faked sooo often that people no longer care whether it’s authentic. Also, I treasure my Carolina Bucci 18k tiny round studs (that cost me around $300 5 years ago) as much as VCA malachite vintage alhambra earrings. VCA is not cheap, but replaceble, Carolina Bucci’s tiny studs are discontinued, thus I’d be equally devastated if I’d lost either pair of earrings. So... I don’t see how my “expensive” stuff might elevate my status as I believe that status is dictated not by amount of stuff one has or earn at the moment, but by education, position in society, family and so on. You can always tell what “class” one comes from, and money is not always an accurate indicator. I’m no expert whatsoever, just sharing my own observations. Sorry for long reply


----------



## resplendent

I love a mixed jewelry outfit that consists of branded + non-branded/custom pieces best. 

The not-obviously-branded/custom pieces are important to make the accessorizing look unique to a person's personality and style.
When the branded pieces are blended in well (I like 2 at maximum, and just 1 can be nice too), it can make the other items look more luxurious and expensive.

My most recent fun set of jewelry has been a JCrew "demi-precious" stacking ring set I got on sale for $30. They are gold-plated sterling silver, one is a tiny cubic zirconia-studded eternity ring. It looks precious, but at the very least it still sterling silver and not a completely base metal underneath.


----------



## earthygirl

cromagnon said:


> Well, I definitely see a point in your logic. But, honestly I am in no position to assume my status. However I do like high end brands’ products, not the brand itself, but specific items. That’s why I don’t have “must-haves” or “holy grails”. In my community people know nothing of VCA, even my close friends have no clue how much it costs. My Chanel is inconspicuous (I’m referring to Reissue) for average people in my surroundings. LVs are faked sooo often that people no longer care whether it’s authentic. Also, I treasure my Carolina Bucci 18k tiny round studs (that cost me around $300 5 years ago) as much as VCA malachite vintage alhambra earrings. VCA is not cheap, but replaceble, Carolina Bucci’s tiny studs are discontinued, thus I’d be equally devastated if I’d lost either pair of earrings. So... I don’t see how my “expensive” stuff might elevate my status as I believe that status is dictated not by amount of stuff one has or earn at the moment, but by education, position in society, family and so on. You can always tell what “class” one comes from, and money is not always an accurate indicator. I’m no expert whatsoever, just sharing my own observations. Sorry for long reply


I didn’t mean for my comment to come across in an offensive way or to make you feel like you needed to explain yourself..  I own my fair share of luxury goods too!  (Love my reissues too!) Luxury goods in addition to other factors that you mentione,of course, do enhance the perceived status of a person.


----------



## cromagnon

earthygirl said:


> I didn’t mean for my comment to come across in an offensive way or to make you feel like you needed to explain yourself..  I own my fair share of luxury goods too!  (Love my reissues too!) Luxury goods in addition to other factors that you mentione,of course, do enhance the perceived status of a person.


I don’t think you offended me or anyone else. I thought we’re just discussing it. And I didn’t say you were wrong, just said that there might be other factors of owning lux goods besides “status”. Also, English is my second language so sometimes in my own language things sounds softer and nicer. My mentality shaped by culture of motherland also contributes to misunderstandings. Sorry if I made you to feel aggression from my end


----------



## foxgal

Unpopular opinion: I prefer lab diamonds over mined.


----------



## earthygirl

foxgal said:


> Unpopular opinion: I prefer lab diamonds over mined.


Ya know...I wanted high quality diamond solitaires and a high quality solitaire engagement ring.  After owning them, I think I agree with you. I would wear my jewelry in a more carefree way and probably even take them on vacays if they were lab diamonds.


----------



## originalheather

My unpopular opinion: I’m not into any colourful stones, e.g. rubies, sapphires, emeralds, fancy colour diamonds, etc. I like (and wear) white diamonds but would also choose a nice silver piece over a piece of jewelry with a colourful stone.


----------



## TechPrincess

Same. 



foxgal said:


> Unpopular opinion: I prefer lab diamonds over mined.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Pevi

TechPrincess said:


> Same.


I wish I could buy lab diamonds where I live. I can't import jewelry either, so no shopping on line for me.


----------



## TechPrincess

That is a shame. There are a lot of independent jewelers on Etsy who have wonderful lab created pieces. I just ordered a pink sapphire and lab created diamond ring that I stalking to see when it ships. 



Pevi said:


> I wish I could buy lab diamonds where I live. I can't import jewelry either, so no shopping on line for me.


----------



## Pevi

OutWest said:


> Peeve: anything done to market lesser quality stuff as high end--"chocolate" diamonds, Tiffany rubedo, etc. White gold falls into this category for me--when you wear rhodium-plated WG or rhodium-plated silver (think Macy's silver), you're looking at the same metal. Sadly, 14k also falls into this category (for me)--58% "gold" isn't worth investing in, especially when the color is so tinny compared to 18k.
> 
> Btw, it's a GREAT time to buy platinum--there've been long market stretches where platinum was costlier than gold, but today gold is at $1,860-ish and platinum is at $860-ish. Mene's a good source for platinum b/c it's based on current metal price. I love platinum b/c I like the soft gray color.
> 
> Other perhaps unpopular opinion: We shouldn't collect with an eye to passing down to our heirs, because most people will wear a few pieces to remind them of lost loved ones and the rest will either sit unworn or be sold. When my mother died, I told my younger sisters: select what you love, sell the rest, and put it towards your house downpayments. And they did!


I think 14k gold is great, I like that soft color, and it's the perfect balance between durability and price, IMHO. Unfortunately, nobody sells 14k in my country, everything is 18k. With gold prices at an all time high this may change, though.


----------



## 880

cromagnon said:


> Also, those who advocating “uniqueness”, well my personality shaped by my experience which was processed by my unique perception and my fingerprints are enough for me to feel “unique”. Clothes, bags, jewellery and other accessories are things that serve to satisfy my consumerism rather than to show to the rest of the world how unique I am


I actually think giving the client too many options to be unique can have unfortunate results. I’ve made my share of custom pieces that were fails.


----------



## cromagnon

880 said:


> I actually think giving the client too many options to be unique can have unfortunate results. I’ve made my share of custom pieces that were fails.


“Too many” of anything didn’t benefit anyone ever. In regards  to “fails” - well, I’d call it an experience that gave you more insight on the matter and helped you to better understand yourself. At very least now you know what you do not want, and it’s half of battle won, isn’t it?


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I actually think giving the client too many options to be unique can have unfortunate results. I’ve made my share of custom pieces that were fails.



I think if people know what they want from the start it can work out. My friend's boyfriend wanted his children's baby teeth set in gold to be worn on a necklace. That's not the kind of thing you can find, you'd _have _to have made.


----------



## SakuraSakura

*While I can appreciate the opulence of a bracelet stack, I prefer a singular bracelet on each wrist. It looks less cluttered and more intentional. I do, however, love the look of a several carat diamond ring. I'm a walking, talking contradiction. *


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> *While I can appreciate the opulence of a bracelet stack, I prefer a singular bracelet on each wrist. It looks less cluttered and more intentional. I do, however, love the look of a several carat diamond ring. I'm a walking, talking contradiction. *



That's one more bracelet than I wear, I can't stand looking so symmetrical 

My mother had a 5ct e-ring and it suited her. If someone is tall and non-willowy a little diamond is going to look disproportionate. I admire whatever size and style when it suits the wearer.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

My unpopular opinion: The cost of designer settings (not just high end brands like Tiffany, but some of these popular high end US based designers) is ridiculously high. I’m not going to spend something like 7k on the ring setting, I’d rather spend that on the stone... even simple ring settings are like 3.5-4k. I can still understand getting some super complex design, since that’s got some artistic skill attached to it, but a simple setting? I have a friend who got a very expensive simple setting by one of these designers, and I feel terrible (not that I’d EVER say it to her face) but I can’t see the difference between that and a ring setting by a competent small jeweller.


----------



## songofthesea

i'm not sure that i understand why you are "suffering"...we're in the middle of an international pandemic and millions are infected...that's suffering...
additionally, i'm not sure i understand the reason for this thread...it's like having a "tell me what you hate" thread...why make people who love those pieces feel badly? SMH


----------



## Onebagtoomany

songofthesea said:


> i'm not sure that i understand why you are "suffering"...we're in the middle of an international pandemic and millions are infected...that's suffering...
> additionally, i'm not sure i understand the reason for this thread...it's like having a "tell me what you hate" thread...why make people who love those pieces feel badly? SMH



This! Exactly how I feel/was trying to say upthread. It just reads as an excuse to belittle/insult people under the guise of giving an opinion. At least most posters have been considerate in their responses though.


----------



## muddledmint

My unpopular opinion is that diamond studs are boring!


----------



## muddledmint

muddledmint said:


> My unpopular opinion is that diamond studs are boring!


Oh and also that bigger is not necessarily better when it comes to diamond studs or solitaire necklaces etc. Small and interesting detail looks more youthful and chic to me.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Not so much of an unpopular opinion and such but I will never buy Cartier love bracelets simply because they don’t look good on me.  Don’t get me wrong as I always admire when others wear them whether stacked or as a single bracelet-absolutely love the look on others.  That’s why I kept going back to Cartier multiple times to try on love bracelets but I wasn’t impressed each and every time I tried them on.  Still can’t figure out what it is that these bracelets simply don’t look as good on me as they do on other.


----------



## nycmamaofone

muddledmint said:


> My unpopular opinion is that diamond studs are boring!


OMG me too!! I thought I was the only one lol. I prefer diamonds with unique designs.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## rose60610

I don't like rose gold. There are a few popular designer pieces that many love, but I don't. Quite frankly, who cares what taste I like as long as people make themselves happy. The pieces I have and love others probably don't either. Oh well! whoop-tee-doo!  I like having a wardrobe of watches.


----------



## 880

@songofthesea, ITA re the pandemic. These are first world problems. But, I enjoy reading threads like this that demonstrate or celebrate our diversity of opinion. Just because @muddledmint posts above that Diamond studs aren’t for her doesn’t affect how much I love mine. (But she makes me think about more artistic diamond earrings designs  So,  I almost learn more from differing opinions than I do from ones that share my aesthetic.

Thanks to TPF, I’ll post my definitive opinion ( for example, I gave up on Chanel RTW and bags in 2008 to switch to Hermes (@docride started me on that journey and her preferences for patinated heritage leather and sustainable consumption still figure in all my bag choices). . . Then I’ll read a TPF thread that will make me eat my words. (in my case an so black chevron reissue mini and all of the members on the Chanel RTW thread who have posted on various current chanel offerings like the pink fluffy collared sweater, white jackets and open weave and fit  (the posts of @pigleto972001, @911 snowball, @periogirl28 @TraceySH, and @grace kelly to name only a few off the top of my head). I don’t share all of their aesthetics or budgets (am still not a pink or white jacket person) but their posts have helped inform, edit and change my own decision process.

Re jewelry, I thought I loved Cartier watches and was tired of Rolex. . . Now I am reversing and thinking about an Alange watch of my own. .  I also posted earlier that I only like VCA and Cartier jewelry on others but not myself, as I’m more of a Verdura person. . . And,  now I’m thinking about the VCA lotus ring, the Jackie O Etruscan cuff and a Leanne necklace, and am looking at vintage VCA too (via appts at VCA, Verdura Belperron and Briony Raymond etc).  I also benefit from reading about the TPF experience of others on a similar quest and am trying to work out how my dream of a Verdura cuff can work on my shorter curvier forearm and wrist. A couple of belperron (owned by Verdura) pieces certainly does work though . . . I couldn’t have evolved on the jewelry journey without reading from lots of TPfer posts like those of  (@kipp, @etoupebirkin, @RT1, @tlamdang08 @Notorious Pink, @Comfortably Numb, @papertiger,  @willeyi, @TraceySH, @Tasha1, @rileygirl, @Canturi lover, and @Rockerchic, to name only a few. . . TPF has opened up my first world horizons, first with respect to Chanel and Hermes and duret and delvaux, and now with respect to my newbie jewelry journey. . . I’m learning a lot and having fun admiring their eye candy!

Due to covid world restrictions and the worrying terminal health issues of a family member, I actually need TPF as a distraction and way to pass time. It’s part of retail therapy when you may be afraid to venture outside or shop in person or don’t want to think about doctors and treatments. apologies for the digressions and length of this post!


----------



## drifter

I like costume jewelry because I don't want the stress of losing real jewelry and I like to wear trendy designs.


----------



## MBeech

Here are some opinions I have:

I do not really like diamonds, especially pave ones. 

LOVE and Clou feel like McDonalds luxury almost. I am sure the wearers feel like a million dollars, but in general, I think it just looks very basic when I see someone with multiple pieces from these lines, and then with the  base model Hermes or Chanel bag or LV bag. I feel like many people (secretly or not secretly) wear these items and feel special, but it just looks like they are a "luxury" zombie. In a vacuum, I like the designs of both in their original form. 

 I am shocked how many of the fine jewelry houses try to push their variation or answer to Alhambra  or Love --- come up with something original!!!!!  

A lot of Tiffany's jewelry (silver and gold) is not well crafted. Not all but some --- particularly the non-designer pieces. 

I think it is shocking how Tiffany and Cartier are pushing like thin hollow pieces that can easily get warped - like the small clou and tiffany T wire bracelets. 

Designer jewelry has generally gotten much daintier but much much more expensive. Often they don't even make bigger pieces anymore like they did in the 80s and 90s. Costs too much to produce the big stuff and not enough people will buy it. You can see this also with watch Brands - for instance Patek makes very very few gold bracelet watches (particularly mens or unisex models) today - when most models came on them (or had option to come on them) in 80s and 90s. 

I am wondering where fine jewelry can go next? I can't imagine smaller pieces being made. Do they move into silver (the ones that don't already offer it?)

Those are just some that come to mind RN.


----------



## Pursestan

Extremely large stacks are tacky. Two or three bracelets are fine, but when there starts to be four+ bracelets, or people start to mix three or four dissimilar designers, it starts to look a little odd.

Studs of ANY kind look better than any type of dangly earring.


----------



## endrew23

Everyone to their own. If something makes them happy I’d say absolutely go for it!

When considering buying jewelry pieces, I put more importance on  investment/gold content. I’m gonna be direct with my opinion below but just my thoughts...

Most Cartier pieces are stunning IMO. I love my Love bracelet but I agree re: practicality of some pieces. 
I know I’ll be alone in this but Cartier boxes are ugly particularly the gold motif on top - makes the box look dated instead of classy. Also, you have to ask for a travel pouch despite spending 5-figures already?! I mean that travel pouch probably cost just £10 at most to produce jeez include them when purchasing as standard!

Regarding VCA Alhambra, Ok design but super overpriced for what they are. I agree re: practicality. With increased focus on cleanliness, I don’t want to worry about wetting my bracelet whenever I wash my hands. Despite looking attractive, I’m also not 100% convince the value of the semiprecious stones they use for their  Alhambra pieces. 

Concerning ceramics and costume jewelries, if it’s not at least 18k
 gold I wouldn’t touch it with a 10 foot pole - includes silver jewelries from Tiffany.


----------



## Louish

My unpopular opinion is that gold plated jewellery can be worth the price but you really need to shop around. My Monica Vinader pieces tarnished/faded almost immediately. However, my Missoma & Alighieri pieces are amazing & have lasted years


----------



## Louish

Just thought of another. If you’re buying a high end watch you should buy from a specialist watch house  - not somewhere who does general jewellery like Cartier, Chanel, VCA etc. And you should buy automatic, never quartz. Now I know this is a VERY unpopular opinion!


----------



## Joelene

endrew23 said:


> Everyone to their own. If something makes them happy I’d say absolutely go for it!
> 
> When considering buying jewelry pieces, I put more importance on  investment/gold content. I’m gonna be direct with my opinion below but just my thoughts...
> 
> Most Cartier pieces are stunning IMO. I love my Love bracelet but I agree re: practicality of some pieces.
> I know I’ll be alone in this but Cartier boxes are ugly particularly the gold motif on top - makes the box look dated instead of classy. Also, you have to ask for a travel pouch despite spending 5-figures already?! I mean that travel pouch probably cost just £10 at most to produce jeez include them when purchasing as standard!
> 
> Regarding VCA Alhambra, Ok design but super overpriced for what they are. I agree re: practicality. With increased focus on cleanliness, I don’t want to worry about wetting my bracelet whenever I wash my hands. Despite looking attractive, I’m also not 100% convince the value of the semiprecious stones they use for their  Alhambra pieces.
> 
> Concerning ceramics and costume jewelries, if it’s not at least 18k
> gold I wouldn’t touch it with a 10 foot pole - includes silver jewelries from Tiffany.


This is exactly what I’ve been thinking about some of the Van Cleef pieces. Malachite, turquoise, lapis, coral, etc. These stones are not generally expensive, and are often set in sterling silver with other designers. I saw a 20 motif turquoise necklace for 60k on a reseller site the other day. It’s a rare piece, but 60k is really expensive for that. Plus, with the issue of getting wet, this is why I prefer the plain gold pieces like the guilloche.


----------



## Louish

I don’t like lots of Loves stacked together. At one point it starts to look like one huge cuff bracelet


----------



## MartieB

My unpopular opinions:
- Mined diamonds are overrated, they're pretty but not worth the price for me. I'd much rather drop 4 months salary on a fantastic holiday, a car, or stocks.
- Similarly, I am a fan of synthetic gems, same characteristics, better quality, better durability (as they don't have inclusions), lower price, possibly a lower environmental impact. What's not to like? Jewellery is not a good investment most of the times, it is almost always sold at a loss, so why should I pay premium for "natural", when lab grown gives me the same, or better, beauty and durability at a lower price point?


----------



## Julide

MartieB said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> - Mined diamonds are overrated, they're pretty but not worth the price for me. I'd much rather drop 4 months salary on a fantastic holiday, a car, or stocks.
> - Similarly, I am a fan of synthetic gems, same characteristics, better quality, better durability (as they don't have inclusions), lower price, possibly a lower environmental impact. What's not to like? Jewellery is not a good investment most of the times, it is almost always sold at a loss, so why should I pay premium for "natural", when lab grown gives me the same, or better, beauty and durability at a lower price point?


Why not enjoy different types of natural jewels? I’m not sure why you would bother to wear synthetic. They are not always durable or have less inclusions it depends on the way they were made. Please, make informed choices about jewelry and I’m sure you will find many natural jewels that not only have low impact on the environment but also help people in low economic areas.


----------



## MartieB

Julide said:


> Why not enjoy different types of natural jewels? I’m not sure why you would bother to wear synthetic. They are not always durable or have less inclusions it depends on the way they were made. Please, make informed choices about jewelry and I’m sure you will find many natural jewels that not only have low impact on the environment but also help people in low economic areas.


I bother to wear synthetics because I have done my research, looked at the science, and found the results convincing. There's varying quality in everything, but it is indisputable that your average lab grown stone will be better quality than its average natural counterpart, and _generally (not always)_ more environmentally friendly (and more ethical overall) than natural mined stones. I get that people like natural for the romantic and traditional element it has, and that's completely fine, but I personally don't subscribe to that way of thinking. Gemstones are just pretty rocks for me, they're minerals, as long as chemical/optical/physical properties are the same, and the stone is good looking and durable, I couldn't care less if they were grown in the earth or in a lab. This doesn't mean I don't buy or wear natural at all, and there are some stones, like opals or other gems with interesting patterns (like salt and pepper diamonds), that simply are not as pretty when artificially made. I have plenty of natural jewellery, but generally I buy second hand (unless I know where the stones come from, so I know they're ethically sourced). If I just want a clear stone with a pretty colour, synthetic is the best choice imho.


----------



## Louish

MartieB said:


> I bother to wear synthetics because I have done my research, looked at the science, and found the results convincing. There's varying quality in everything, but it is indisputable that your average lab grown stone will be better quality than its average natural counterpart, and _generally (not always)_ more environmentally friendly (and more ethical overall) than natural mined stones. I get that people like natural for the romantic and traditional element it has, and that's completely fine, but I personally don't subscribe to that way of thinking. Gemstones are just pretty rocks for me, they're minerals, as long as chemical/optical/physical properties are the same, and the stone is good looking and durable, I couldn't care less if they were grown in the earth or in a lab. This doesn't mean I don't buy or wear natural at all, and there are some stones, like opals or other gems with interesting patterns (like salt and pepper diamonds), that simply are not as pretty when artificially made. I have plenty of natural jewellery, but generally I buy second hand (unless I know where the stones come from, so I know they're ethically sourced). If I just want a clear stone with a pretty colour, synthetic is the best choice imho.


I think it can depend on the importance one puts on how unique something is. So a mined diamond is one of a kind (with its imperfections) but a lab created diamond is created, in great numbers, to a set formula. Yet People (myself included) could spend thousands on mass produced jewellery pieces (Cartier, Tiffany etc) yet insist on mined diamonds (again - me). It’s an odd logic. Very interesting topic


----------



## MartieB

Louish said:


> I think it can depend on the importance one puts on how unique something is. So a mined diamond is one of a kind (with its imperfections) but a lab created diamond is created, in great numbers, to a set formula. Yet People (myself included) could spend thousands on mass produced jewellery pieces (Cartier, Tiffany etc) yet insist on mined diamonds (again - me). It’s an odd logic. Very interesting topic


It makes sense because feelings are factored into the purchase. When you're buying a commodity, that "feel good" factor is part of what you're buying, and for some people it is worth the price. I do not attribute that much value to that element, so I'm choosing something else, but it's not up to me to tell people how they should spend their money.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## 336

Cartier love bangles are the new LV neverfull; they’re common. *scurries away*


----------



## leechiyong

My unpopular opinion is that I don’t have a problem with ubiquity.  I view not buying something I like because everyone has it as buying something I don’t like because everyone has it.  The culmination of what I like is unique, not the individual items.


----------



## diamondsparkle8

leechiyong said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I don’t have a problem with ubiquity.  I view not buying something I like because everyone has it as buying something I don’t like because everyone has it.  The culmination of what I like is unique, not the individual items.



I agree with this. 

Other dissenting thoughts:
I adore my love bracelet and am super sad that it doesn't fit at the moment (pregnant). 
I don't care for VCA alhambra or dior rose des vents. 
I like some Tiffany jewelry - none of the sterling silver, but I do like several items from the T collection. I think several items from the Victoria collection are absolutely stunning as well - just out of my budget.


----------



## jelliedfeels

MBeech said:


> Here are some opinions I have:
> 
> I do not really like diamonds, especially pave ones.
> 
> LOVE and Clou feel like McDonalds luxury almost. I am sure the wearers feel like a million dollars, but in general, I think it just looks very basic when I see someone with multiple pieces from these lines, and then with the  base model Hermes or Chanel bag or LV bag. I feel like many people (secretly or not secretly) wear these items and feel special, but it just looks like they are a "luxury" zombie. In a vacuum, I like the designs of both in their original form.
> 
> I am shocked how many of the fine jewelry houses try to push their variation or answer to Alhambra  or Love --- come up with something original!!!!!
> 
> A lot of Tiffany's jewelry (silver and gold) is not well crafted. Not all but some --- particularly the non-designer pieces.
> 
> I think it is shocking how Tiffany and Cartier are pushing like thin hollow pieces that can easily get warped - like the small clou and tiffany T wire bracelets.
> 
> Designer jewelry has generally gotten much daintier but much much more expensive. Often they don't even make bigger pieces anymore like they did in the 80s and 90s. Costs too much to produce the big stuff and not enough people will buy it. You can see this also with watch Brands - for instance Patek makes very very few gold bracelet watches (particularly mens or unisex models) today - when most models came on them (or had option to come on them) in 80s and 90s.
> 
> I am wondering where fine jewelry can go next? I can't imagine smaller pieces being made. Do they move into silver (the ones that don't already offer it?)
> 
> Those are just some that come to mind RN.


I agree with all of your opinions in this post.

I do like white diamonds but I prefer colourful gems.

Also...

I don’t like how white gold has to be refinished. It really cheapens it for me. Yet I’m always seeing beautiful pieces in WG so I may change my mind.  I’m just lazy tbh.

Monica vinader and the whole luxe Demi fine gang are a total rip off for material price and build quality.

I think gold vermeil is where a lot of luxury jewellers might go especially if they are looking to lower production costs. The big guns are definitely  trying to move from precious to semi-precious stones and I think it is, in part, because of the success of the Alhambra range. 

The Hermes fine jewellery collection looks largely unwearable.

It goes without saying that taste is subjective and go with what you love.


----------



## Alienza

Louish said:


> Just thought of another. If you’re buying a high end watch you should buy from a specialist watch house  - not somewhere who does general jewellery like Cartier, Chanel, VCA etc. And you should buy automatic, never quartz. Now I know this is a VERY unpopular opinion!



I read in one watch forum that Cartier watches are actually very good. Which is why i plan to buy a Cartier watch when I can change my habit of going watchless everyday.  I prefer Cartier (and Omega) to rolex because to me it feels like everybody buys Rolex when they have enough money to get a luxury watch.


----------



## sdkitty

Alienza said:


> I read in one watch forum that Cartier watches are actually very good. Which is why i plan to buy a Cartier watch when I can change my habit of going watchless everyday.  I prefer Cartier (and Omega) to rolex because to me it feels like everybody buys Rolex when they have enough money to get a luxury watch.


I've worn a watch every day for years and years, even though I find my current rolex with the pink/peach dial hard to read.


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> @songofthesea, ITA re the pandemic. These are first world problems. But, I enjoy reading threads like this that demonstrate or celebrate our diversity of opinion. Just because @muddledmint posts above that Diamond studs aren’t for her doesn’t affect how much I love mine. (But she makes me think about more artistic diamond earrings designs  So,  I almost learn more from differing opinions than I do from ones that share my aesthetic.
> 
> Thanks to TPF, I’ll post my definitive opinion ( for example, I gave up on Chanel RTW and bags in 2008 to switch to Hermes (@docride started me on that journey and her preferences for patinated heritage leather and sustainable consumption still figure in all my bag choices). . . Then I’ll read a TPF thread that will make me eat my words. (in my case an so black chevron reissue mini and all of the members on the Chanel RTW thread who have posted on various current chanel offerings like the pink fluffy collared sweater, white jackets and open weave and fit  (the posts of @pigleto972001, @911 snowball, @periogirl28 @TraceySH, and @grace kelly to name only a few off the top of my head). I don’t share all of their aesthetics or budgets (am still not a pink or white jacket person) but their posts have helped inform, edit and change my own decision process.
> 
> Re jewelry, I thought I loved Cartier watches and was tired of Rolex. . . Now I am reversing and thinking about an Alange watch of my own. .  I also posted earlier that I only like VCA and Cartier jewelry on others but not myself, as I’m more of a Verdura person. . . And,  now I’m thinking about the VCA lotus ring, the Jackie O Etruscan cuff and a Leanne necklace, and am looking at vintage VCA too (via appts at VCA, Verdura Belperron and Briony Raymond etc).  I also benefit from reading about the TPF experience of others on a similar quest and am trying to work out how my dream of a Verdura cuff can work on my shorter curvier forearm and wrist. A couple of belperron (owned by Verdura) pieces certainly does work though . . . I couldn’t have evolved on the jewelry journey without reading from lots of TPfer posts like those of  (@kipp, @etoupebirkin, @RT1, @tlamdang08 @Notorious Pink, @Comfortably Numb, @papertiger,  @willeyi, @TraceySH, @Tasha1, @rileygirl, @Canturi lover, and @Rockerchic, to name only a few. . . TPF has opened up my first world horizons, first with respect to Chanel and Hermes and duret and delvaux, and now with respect to my newbie jewelry journey. . . I’m learning a lot and having fun admiring their eye candy!
> 
> Due to covid world restrictions and the worrying terminal health issues of a family member, I actually need TPF as a distraction and way to pass time. It’s part of retail therapy when you may be afraid to venture outside or shop in person or don’t want to think about doctors and treatments. apologies for the digressions and length of this post!


This is a beautiful and thoughtful post.


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> This is a beautiful and thoughtful post.


Thank you so much for your kind words, @essiedub!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Alienza said:


> I read in one watch forum that Cartier watches are actually very good. Which is why i plan to buy a Cartier watch when I can change my habit of going watchless everyday.  I prefer Cartier (and Omega) to rolex because to me it feels like everybody buys Rolex when they have enough money to get a luxury watch.



I agree. I received an inheritance last year from a loved one and decided to allocate some funds I put aside for jewellery to a ‘forever’ watch, which for me was/is a Cartier Panthere in two tone. I had the means to buy a Rolex but have never been a fan of Rolexes. Brands like Cartier and Tag are much more up my street design-wise.


----------



## liliBuo

- Silver looks better than white gold and platinum
- If it's under 18k solid gold it should not be called "fine jewelry" nor cost an arm and a leg
- Dear "affordable fine jewelry brands" you are not affordable concidering the fact you dont use solid gold 
- Luxury brands should stop with custom jewelry lines ( Chanel, Dior..) and focus on real gold pieces that last a life time. Fast fashion at that price point is insulting
- Man made diamonds are great, but I can't with man made gemestones like sapphire or emeralds I think they look too perfect to the point of looking fake even if technically they are not


----------



## dailygrace

lot of influencers are hyping up jewelry that is gold plated as "good quality" when its nothing of the sort. I find it kind of irritating frankly. There is nothing wrong with costume jewelry thats plated, I have few pieces myself. But I think they don't understand the difference between solid gold/gold filled/gold vermeil and gold platted which is all the way on the bottom


----------



## foxgal

Onebagtoomany said:


> I agree. I received an inheritance last year from a loved one and decided to allocate some funds I put aside for jewellery to a ‘forever’ watch, which for me was/is a Cartier Panthere in two tone. I had the means to buy a Rolex but have never been a fan of Rolexes. Brands like Cartier and Tag are much more up my street design-wise.



ITA. Not to bash Rolex...they make beautiful and well-made watches. It just seems so many default to thinking they are the “ultimate” watch. When in fact there are so many Swiss makers who have actually been crafting automatics long before Rolex was invented, such as Longines. And some Asian brands are also incredibly well-made and gorgeous, such as Grand Seiko.


----------



## foxgal

liliBuo said:


> - Silver looks better than white gold and platinum
> - If it's under 18k solid gold it should not be called "fine jewelry" nor cost an arm and a leg
> - Dear "affordable fine jewelry brands" you are not affordable concidering the fact you dont use solid gold
> - Luxury brands should stop with custom jewelry lines ( Chanel, Dior..) and focus on real gold pieces that last a life time. Fast fashion at that price point is insulting
> - Man made diamonds are great, but I can't with man made gemestones like sapphire or emeralds I think they look too perfect to the point of looking fake even if technically they are not



Great point about silver! It doesn’t get much love because it’s cheaper than gold and platinum but it is a gorgeous bright color!


----------



## giantswing

leechiyong said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I don’t have a problem with ubiquity.  I view not buying something I like because everyone has it as buying something I don’t like because everyone has it.  The culmination of what I like is unique, not the individual items.


This. Esp when you are a minority and "look" other, IMO it helps assimilation to have familiarity.


----------



## bisousx

336 said:


> Cartier love bangles are the new LV neverfull; they’re common. *scurries away*


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## BlingCat

Unpopular opinion: just because something is "classic" doesn't mean it will work for every individual. Specific gripe? white pearls don't really work for *everyone* 
Case in point: with age, my teeth aren't as white as they used to be (#blamestarbucks)... so the beautiful, classic white pearl strand wedding gift never gets worn because it just calls out how my sensitive teeth can't tolerate whitening.


----------



## mrs moulds

I am not a fan of the Love Bracelet. It doesn’t do anything for me. I feel like every one is entitled to like what makes their heart skip a beat.  I still love Tiffany’s jewelry, due to beautiful designs, and the price points are available so any women or men can feel beautiful/handsome and blessed to own an iconic piece of jewelry.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I love costume/cheaper jewelry just as much as the high end. I like larger pieces, sparkly pieces, fun pieces, unique pieces.  I won't buy base metal rings anymore though as the finishes just don't last well, have to be at least sterling silver.


----------



## jelliedfeels

BlingCat said:


> Unpopular opinion: just because something is "classic" doesn't mean it will work for every individual. Specific gripe? white pearls don't really work for *everyone*
> Case in point: with age, my teeth aren't as white as they used to be (#blamestarbucks)... so the beautiful, classic white pearl strand wedding gift never gets worn because it just calls out how my sensitive teeth can't tolerate whitening.


I completely agree. 
I love pearls and have pearl pieces but I find the traditional necklace very difficult to style.


----------



## txstats

I don’t understand designer jewelry, and I won’t spend a penny on it.


----------



## txstats

Louish said:


> Just thought of another. If you’re buying a high end watch you should buy from a specialist watch house  - not somewhere who does general jewellery like Cartier, Chanel, VCA etc. And you should buy automatic, never quartz. Now I know this is a VERY unpopular opinion!



I actually like Tank watches but agree that they’re overpriced for quartz movement. If I’m spending $$$$ on a watch, I want it to be automatic.


----------



## txstats

MartieB said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> - Mined diamonds are overrated, they're pretty but not worth the price for me. I'd much rather drop 4 months salary on a fantastic holiday, a car, or stocks.
> - Similarly, I am a fan of synthetic gems, same characteristics, better quality, better durability (as they don't have inclusions), lower price, possibly a lower environmental impact. What's not to like? Jewellery is not a good investment most of the times, it is almost always sold at a loss, so why should I pay premium for "natural", when lab grown gives me the same, or better, beauty and durability at a lower price point?



I prefer natural but would also rather drop my 4 months salary on stocks lol


----------



## huddlelove

880 said:


> @songofthesea, ITA re the pandemic. These are first world problems. But, I enjoy reading threads like this that demonstrate or celebrate our diversity of opinion. Just because @muddledmint posts above that Diamond studs aren’t for her doesn’t affect how much I love mine. (But she makes me think about more artistic diamond earrings designs  So,  I almost learn more from differing opinions than I do from ones that share my aesthetic.
> 
> Thanks to TPF, I’ll post my definitive opinion ( for example, I gave up on Chanel RTW and bags in 2008 to switch to Hermes (@docride started me on that journey and her preferences for patinated heritage leather and sustainable consumption still figure in all my bag choices). . . Then I’ll read a TPF thread that will make me eat my words. (in my case an so black chevron reissue mini and all of the members on the Chanel RTW thread who have posted on various current chanel offerings like the pink fluffy collared sweater, white jackets and open weave and fit  (the posts of @pigleto972001, @911 snowball, @periogirl28 @TraceySH, and @grace kelly to name only a few off the top of my head). I don’t share all of their aesthetics or budgets (am still not a pink or white jacket person) but their posts have helped inform, edit and change my own decision process.
> 
> Re jewelry, I thought I loved Cartier watches and was tired of Rolex. . . Now I am reversing and thinking about an Alange watch of my own. .  I also posted earlier that I only like VCA and Cartier jewelry on others but not myself, as I’m more of a Verdura person. . . And,  now I’m thinking about the VCA lotus ring, the Jackie O Etruscan cuff and a Leanne necklace, and am looking at vintage VCA too (via appts at VCA, Verdura Belperron and Briony Raymond etc).  I also benefit from reading about the TPF experience of others on a similar quest and am trying to work out how my dream of a Verdura cuff can work on my shorter curvier forearm and wrist. A couple of belperron (owned by Verdura) pieces certainly does work though . . . I couldn’t have evolved on the jewelry journey without reading from lots of TPfer posts like those of  (@kipp, @etoupebirkin, @RT1, @tlamdang08 @Notorious Pink, @Comfortably Numb, @papertiger,  @willeyi, @TraceySH, @Tasha1, @rileygirl, @Canturi lover, and @Rockerchic, to name only a few. . . TPF has opened up my first world horizons, first with respect to Chanel and Hermes and duret and delvaux, and now with respect to my newbie jewelry journey. . . I’m learning a lot and having fun admiring their eye candy!
> 
> Due to covid world restrictions and the worrying terminal health issues of a family member, I actually need TPF as a distraction and way to pass time. It’s part of retail therapy when you may be afraid to venture outside or shop in person or don’t want to think about doctors and treatments. apologies for the digressions and length of this post!


Well said and thank you for this!  That is what this forum is for - for diverse opinions.  If I don’t like the Love bracelet for a variety of reasons then I should feel free to state those reasons without a barrage of replies trying to prove me wrong or say I am being dismissive. I don’t wear or buy what I have because of what others think but I do value their opinion and it makes me think more broadly.  So we shouldn’t shame others for what they think- embrace it and try to understand their perspective.  If we all thought the same things it would be a very boring world!  Really enjoyed your thoughtful post


----------



## 880

huddlelove said:


> Well said and thank you for this!  That is what this forum is for - for diverse opinions.  If I don’t like the Love bracelet for a variety of reasons then I should feel free to state those reasons without a barrage of replies trying to prove me wrong or say I am being dismissive. I don’t wear or buy what I have because of what others think but I do value their opinion and it makes me think more broadly.  So we shouldn’t shame others for what they think- embrace it and try to understand their perspective.  If we all thought the same things it would be a very boring world!  Really enjoyed your thoughtful post


Thank you so much, @huddlelove! Hugs


----------



## jelliedfeels

I think conch pearls look like boils. 

I can’t stand pink gemstones, in general, 9 times out of 10.

How many artisanal jewellery brands are going to bring out plain medium-sized gold hoops?

Really controversial- I think plain Jade looks nice but kind of semi-precious? 
This might be a cultural thing I guess as I don’t come from a country that values Jade.


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> I think conch pearls look like boils.
> 
> I can’t stand pink gemstones, in general, 9 times out of 10.
> 
> How many artisanal jewellery brands are going to bring out plain medium-sized gold hoops?
> 
> Really controversial- I think plain Jade looks nice but kind of semi-precious?
> This might be a cultural thing I guess as I don’t come from a country that values Jade.


You have not seen the right pink stone yet!


----------



## JenJBS

muddledmint said:


> Oh and also that bigger is not necessarily better when it comes to diamond studs or solitaire necklaces etc. Small and interesting detail looks more youthful and chic to me.



I agree that small and interesting detail can look more youthful and chic. But there are people who don't want a youthful and chic style. Some go for classic, timeless, elegant, exotic, understated, etc. 

And even if someone wants to look youthful and chic most of the time, there can be exceptions. A job interview in certain industries/companies - especially depending on the position being interviewed for. I personally wouldn't be trying for a youthful and chic look for a funeral. 

That's why I have a pair of small diamond studs, and small pearl studs, and colored stones, and youthful/fun pieces, and casual pieces. I want a variety of pieces/styles/looks for a variety of occasions.


----------



## muddledmint

JenJBS said:


> I agree that small and interesting detail can look more youthful and chic. But there are people who don't want a youthful and chic style. Some go for classic, timeless, elegant, exotic, understated, etc.
> 
> And even if someone wants to look youthful and chic most of the time, there can be exceptions. A job interview in certain industries/companies - especially depending on the position being interviewed for. I personally wouldn't be trying for a youthful and chic look for a funeral.
> 
> That's why I have a pair of small diamond studs, and small pearl studs, and colored stones, and youthful/fun pieces, and casual pieces. I want a variety of pieces/styles/looks for a variety of occasions.


Good points. Also, everyone’s earlobes are different, and some ears look better with larger earrings. Queen Elizabeth would look very odd if she wore my catbird diamond chain studs, for instance. I guess my post was just to offer a counterpoint to the widely held assumption that everyone will grow out of their diamond carat size and want to upgrade eventually or that they should buy the biggest size they can afford to try to avoid this upgrade urge. I actually have regrets that I didn’t go for a smaller size on some of my earrings.


----------



## Joelene

Might be an unpopular opinion, but it’s my opinion. Lab diamonds are NOT as good as earth-mined diamonds. There’s just something special about knowing that an earth-mined diamond took at least 1 billion years at the right temperature and pressure to form. Compared to the short time it takes to grow a lab diamond. Also, there’s nothing wrong with 14kt solid gold. I’ve seen beautiful diamonds set in 14kt gold. Also, there’s not much of a noticeable difference between white 14kt and white 18kt gold. The difference is only noticeable with yellow gold.


----------



## lalame

Earth mined diamonds are overrated. Pretty but in no way worth the price, relative to other goods. Especially with lab diamonds now being much more affordable. I also think this about super high quality pearls, jade, and any other premium gems. 
14K gold is much more flattering, economical, and functional than 18K+.
Silver designer jewelry is a waste of money... and I used to be obsessed with DY.
The wrist party look is getting out of control. I can't believe it when I see people wearing 5 figures - or MORE! - worth of jewelry on just their wrist. 
I appreciate the beauty of fine event jewelry but don't understand why people spend so much money on something they can't wear very often. Of course the people who do this don't have to worry about money as I do.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Joelene

lalame said:


> Earth mined diamonds are overrated. Pretty but in no way worth the price, relative to other goods. Especially with lab diamonds now being much more affordable. I also think this about super high quality pearls, jade, and any other premium gems.
> 14K gold is much more flattering, economical, and functional than 18K+.
> Silver designer jewelry is a waste of money... and I used to be obsessed with DY.
> The wrist party look is getting out of control. I can't believe it when I see people wearing 5 figures - or MORE! - worth of jewelry on just their wrist.
> I appreciate the beauty of fine event jewelry but don't understand why people spend so much money on something they can't wear very often. Of course the people who do this don't have to worry about money as I do.


I agree with you on the 14kt gold. I definitely don’t see anything wrong with 14kt rose or white gold, as there is not a noticeable difference when comparing it to gold of a higher karat. I also see your point on event jewelry, but think of event jewlery as being something like your “Sunday best”. For example, most people have nicer clothing for special occasions, that they wouldn’t wear everyday. It’s just the same thing, but with jewelry. It makes you feel extra special when you have the chance to wear it.


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

My unpopular opinions:

- Chunky jewellery like museum regal stuff and Elizabeth Taylor’s jewellery are monstrosities
- Jewellery produced by bag brands (eg Dior Des Vents and Hermes jewellery line) are not true luxury pieces. A leather goods brand producing jewellery is not comparable to a jewellery house.
- Chanel costume jewellery (and other designer costume jewellery) is worth maybe $50 - $100
- Tiffany’s is not a true luxury brand, it’s more like Mulberry / Furla of the bag world
- Pearl necklaces make most people look older than they are
- Van Cleef’s Frivole line looks nicer than the Alhambra line


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I do not get the LOVE bracelet obsession. The idea of being “locked in” makes me feel itchy.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Breakfast@Chaumet said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> 
> - Chunky jewellery like museum regal stuff and Elizabeth Taylor’s jewellery are monstrosities
> - Jewellery produced by bag brands (eg Dior Des Vents and Hermes jewellery line) are not true luxury pieces. A leather goods brand producing jewellery is not comparable to a jewellery house.
> - Chanel costume jewellery (and other designer costume jewellery) is worth maybe $50 - $100
> - Tiffany’s is not a true luxury brand, it’s more like Mulberry / Furla of the bag world
> - Pearl necklaces make most people look older than they are
> - Van Cleef’s Frivole line looks nicer than the Alhambra line



Funnily enough I agree with you on most of these points although I like looking at the museum / ET stuff, dior rose des vents specifically, and pearls.

i feel that that the actual museum / ET stuff usually have spectacular, one of a kind stones. They’re chunky but I just look at the stones themselves and drool.

in modern times, I think Angelina Jolie is a celeb that wears chunky jewellery well. I can’t, which is great for my wallet I guess.

pearl strands definitely have a tendency to age people (again, AJ wears them often and well), but a single SSP or Tahitian pearl pendant, or a pair of studs are pretty good for daily wear, IMO.

Yeah Tiffany isn’t up there unless it’s Louis Comfort Tiffany, which is vintage / auction house anyway.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

jelliedfeels said:


> I think conch pearls look like boils.
> 
> I can’t stand pink gemstones, in general, 9 times out of 10.
> 
> How many artisanal jewellery brands are going to bring out plain medium-sized gold hoops?
> 
> Really controversial- I think plain Jade looks nice but kind of semi-precious?
> This might be a cultural thing I guess as I don’t come from a country that values Jade.



i can’t unsee the conch pearls now lol.

“artisanal” nowadays seems to just mean that they (supposedly) cut out the middleman and doesn’t necessarily speak to their level of skill. Plain always works if one is trying to drive sales volumes (which they are) rather than adding details that differentiate their designs

I’m from a country that somewhat values Jade but I think the sort that is actually valued (of value in auction houses) isn’t very popular in modern consumers’ minds? I wouldn’t buy jade pieces from a contemporary designer simply because I can’t tell and quite often they are trying to sell you a $5 jade piece as if it’s worth $300.


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

Kfka_btsea said:


> Funnily enough I agree with you on most of these points although I like looking at the museum / ET stuff, dior rose des vents specifically, and pearls.
> 
> i feel that that the actual museum / ET stuff usually have spectacular, one of a kind stones. They’re chunky but I just look at the stones themselves and drool.
> 
> in modern times, I think Angelina Jolie is a celeb that wears chunky jewellery well. I can’t, which is great for my wallet I guess.
> 
> pearl strands definitely have a tendency to age people (again, AJ wears them often and well), but a single SSP or Tahitian pearl pendant, or a pair of studs are pretty good for daily wear, IMO.
> 
> Yeah Tiffany isn’t up there unless it’s Louis Comfort Tiffany, which is vintage / auction house anyway.


We must have similar jewellery styles! 

I think there’s a difference between modern chunky jewellery and the older vintage styles. Angelina Jolie looks good in her jewellery. Elizabeth Taylor and the museum pieces look gaudy and garish. There is a point where too many jewels clustered on a large area begins to look bad.

Yeah I agree pearl studs or a necklace with a single pearl can look nice. The strands of pearl looking ageing was what I was referring to.


----------



## Bitten

My “unpopular opinion”: tastes (and fashions) change over time. What you don’t like now, you’ll probably wake up one day utterly obsessed with 

Case in point: yellow gold. Throughout my 20s and early 30s, I was all about WG, claw-settings, only WG for me, YG and bezel-settings - yuck! So 80s, so old fashioned, gross...now I’m nearing my 40s, cue annoying the hell out of my jeweller getting him to reset things in YG bezel set, so chic, so fresh and modern, just gimme alllllll the YG please


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Breakfast@Chaumet said:


> We must have similar jewellery styles!
> 
> I think there’s a difference between modern chunky jewellery and the older vintage styles. Angelina Jolie looks good in her jewellery. Elizabeth Taylor and the museum pieces look gaudy and garish. There is a point where too many jewels clustered on a large area begins to look bad.
> 
> Yeah I agree pearl studs or a necklace with a single pearl can look nice. The strands of pearl looking ageing was what I was referring to.



Perhaps we do. On modern chunky, I quite like Seaman Schepps and Silvia Furmanovich, do you have any favourites?

Actually the funny thing about pearl strands is that they used to be worn by debutantes, so some 16-18 year olds pulled them off. But I guess formal wear and updos help.


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

Kfka_btsea said:


> Perhaps we do. On modern chunky, I quite like Seaman Schepps and Silvia Furmanovich, do you have any favourites?
> 
> Actually the funny thing about pearl strands is that they used to be worn by debutantes, so some 16-18 year olds pulled them off. But I guess formal wear and updos help.


Interesting fact about the pearls! I didn’t know this.

Unfortunately modern chunky jewellery doesn’t suit me so I admire it on others!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Bitten said:


> My “unpopular opinion”: tastes (and fashions) change over time. What you don’t like now, you’ll probably wake up one day utterly obsessed with
> 
> Case in point: yellow gold. Throughout my 20s and early 30s, I was all about WG, claw-settings, only WG for me, YG and bezel-settings - yuck! So 80s, so old fashioned, gross...now I’m nearing my 40s, cue annoying the hell out of my jeweller getting him to reset things in YG bezel set, so chic, so fresh and modern, just gimme alllllll the YG please


I did a lot of white gold to please my husband. But honestly I prefer yellow gold on my brown skin, I like the warmth in tones.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Kfka_btsea said:


> i can’t unsee the conch pearls now lol.
> 
> “artisanal” nowadays seems to just mean that they (supposedly) cut out the middleman and doesn’t necessarily speak to their level of skill. Plain always works if one is trying to drive sales volumes (which they are) rather than adding details that differentiate their designs
> 
> I’m from a country that somewhat values Jade but I think the sort that is actually valued (of value in auction houses) isn’t very popular in modern consumers’ minds? I wouldn’t buy jade pieces from a contemporary designer simply because I can’t tell and quite often they are trying to sell you a $5 jade piece as if it’s worth $300.


Funny enough the thing that’s changed since I wrote that post is I’ve started massively getting into Jade on the forum and with reading etc.  I do love the colour green so it makes sense!  
Agree that a lot of people don’t like that very vivid imperial Jade green and delicate jewellery in white metals is in- which doesn’t really play to Jade’s aesthetic strengths (IMHO). 

Also there is the quality/price question- even people who know it well say it’s much harder to guess the value than other gems. For that reason I agree I wouldn’t like to buy it from a mainstream Jewellery designer as I don’t want to get sold short.

I still haven’t come round on conch pearls lol.

Do agree that plain must drive sales volume but then I also think- ‘how are you selling something different from the guy off eBay who is half the price?’


----------



## jelliedfeels

Kfka_btsea said:


> Perhaps we do. On modern chunky, I quite like Seaman Schepps and Silvia Furmanovich, do you have any favourites?
> 
> Actually the funny thing about pearl strands is that they used to be worn by debutantes, so some 16-18 year olds pulled them off. But I guess formal wear and updos help.


Yeah that’s so interesting isn’t it? I remember reading someone said under 50s look tacky in diamonds and they should stick to pearls and I remember thinking ‘can’t wait that long- guess I’m looking tacky’ 

I do love pearls but as I’ve said before I think the traditional necklace only suits a formal and  feminine aesthetic. (They look great with a black maxi dress.)

Though all the teens in westwood Pearl chokers make me think they might be having a revival and I’m just too old


----------



## Bitten

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I did a lot of white gold to please my husband. But honestly I prefer yellow gold on my brown skin, I like the warmth in tones.


I am really enjoying building YG into my collection. I still have a lot of WG but expanding my YG pieces gives me more options.


----------



## 880

Bitten said:


> My “unpopular opinion”: tastes (and fashions) change over time. What you don’t like now, you’ll probably wake up one day utterly obsessed with
> 
> Case in point: yellow gold. Throughout my 20s and early 30s, I was all about WG, claw-settings, only WG for me, YG and bezel-settings - yuck! So 80s, so old fashioned, gross...now I’m nearing my 40s, cue annoying the hell out of my jeweller getting him to reset things in YG bezel set, so chic, so fresh and modern, just gimme alllllll the YG please


We must be related taste wise! Except, I’m older. . .  So, now, I wear things like pearls and chunky gold that horrified me in the 1980’s 

@jelliedfeels, ITA with you re the statement diamonds tacky under 50? I think that would disqualify most of TPF


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Bitten said:


> I am really enjoying building YG into my collection. I still have a lot of WG but expanding my YG pieces gives me more options.


Same! I have a lot of yellow gold pieces from pre marriage that I’m wearing again. I went through a phase where I wouldn’t wear them because mixing metals was a no no. As I get older, my thoughts evolve because now I’ll wear any tone gold with my white gold/ platinum wedding sets.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jelliedfeels said:


> Yeah that’s so interesting isn’t it? I remember reading someone said under 50s look tacky in diamonds and they should stick to pearls and I remember thinking ‘can’t wait that long- guess I’m looking tacky’
> 
> I do love pearls but as I’ve said before I think the traditional necklace only suits a formal and  feminine aesthetic. (They look great with a black maxi dress.)
> 
> Though all the teens in westwood Pearl chokers make me think they might be having a revival and I’m just too old


Wait till you’re 50 to enjoy diamonds, waaaahhhh? Some people die before then. I’m proud to say I’m tacky AF because I’m usually dripping in diamonds!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I still can’t for the life of me understand why someone would believe we should deprive ourselves of the beauty of diamonds until we’re 50! Each of my diamonds tell a story, where we were, where we are now. My husband is a multi business owner and entrepreneur and I never would’ve dreamed that he’d let me splurge on an over 2 carat diamond. He bugged his eyes at the bill but ultimately said if you want it let’s do it. Looking at each of my diamonds from the smallest to the largest brings me so much joy. I could not wait! One thing my husband taught me is that while it’s good to save, it’s also ok to enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## caruava

Mine is that you can wear diamond rings on whatever hand or finger you want, regardless of whether you are engaged, married or single. Jewellery is to be enjoyed.


----------



## Egel

kavnadoo said:


> Mine is that you can wear diamond rings on whatever hand or finger you want, regardless of whether you are engaged, married or single. Jewellery is to be enjoyed.


The very first time I was mesmerised by a ring was by Oprah's pinky ring. That small glimmer under the bright camera lights just worked so well. 

I am now finaly living my diamond pinky ring dream beceause of corona weight. It's not quite the same but I still love the sentiment.


----------



## caruava

Egel said:


> The very first time I was mesmerised by a ring was by Oprah's pinky ring. That small glimmer under the bright camera lights just worked so well.
> 
> I am now finaly living my diamond pinky ring dream beceause of corona weight. It's not quite the same but I still love the sentiment.



I can't say I know the ring or have seen people wear pinky rings where I am. Sounds lovely and dainty.


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

Bitten said:


> My “unpopular opinion”: tastes (and fashions) change over time. What you don’t like now, you’ll probably wake up one day utterly obsessed with
> 
> Case in point: yellow gold. Throughout my 20s and early 30s, I was all about WG, claw-settings, only WG for me, YG and bezel-settings - yuck! So 80s, so old fashioned, gross...now I’m nearing my 40s, cue annoying the hell out of my jeweller getting him to reset things in YG bezel set, so chic, so fresh and modern, just gimme alllllll the YG please


Hahaha that’s me! I thought exactly the same as you on the yellow gold. So 80s, antique, and gross! 

I moved from white gold to rose gold. Have been wearing rose gold for a number of years now. Some pieces only come in WG or YG and I am picking the YG pieces, like who have I become?!

The majority of my collection is still rose gold, but who knows maybe in the future I’ll be a yellow gold convert like you!


----------



## mewt

I love my ears too much for earrings. From my mom's experience seems like earrings are always getting lost, like socks, or getting caught in things and ripping her earhole bigger, or even causing headaches from pinching.

They're pretty but I'll never pierce my precious ears.


----------



## 880

I realize I’ve completely changed my mind about all of my unpopular opinions:
1. I now mix different colors of metal
2. I now adore designer jewelry. I’m more a Verdura Belperron person than VCA, but it’s still antithetical to how I was doe most of my life.
3. I spent decades wearing wg/platinum, only to have DH and my jeweler mention that yg or RG was more flattering and youthful (grrr)
4. I mix base jewelry with real (at my age who cares, plus coco Chanel did it first)
5. I used to be more interested in designer RTW or H bags than jewelry, whoops!
6. I used to think diamonds were the end all, now I like colored stones
7. I used to prefer small dainty pieces (but I was a lot thinner then)
8. pearls can still be matronly, but they are beautiful when large baroque, so I’ve had mine remounted — on heavy wg chain and other things. . .
9. I cannot count the number of rings — including engagement and wedding— that I’ve lost (DH mistakenly threw out my wedding Sapphire with newspapers one year) so I do have a small stable of rings as stand ins.
10. I’m not crazy about two tone rolexes, but I did wear a santos and a tank Francais men’s size in two tone. since DH got his ALange Zeitwork and Odysseus watches, I now wear his cast off IWC, JLCs and Breguet 
11. I like reading about all of our differences — if we all liked the same things, it would be very boring
12. all of these changes came about from my TPF jewelry mentors! Thank you


----------



## pukasonqo

This might be considered rude but I personally don’t understand the need to upgrade engagement rings, I also don’t get the trend for stones so big that the ring ends looking tacky (like a pop ring)


----------



## mewt

Oh also wanted to add that I really really don't like two-tone watch bands (ala Rolex), but this is definitely an unpopular opinion as it's a best-seller!


----------



## caruava

I like warm coloured diamonds better than white, but cut must be great for sparkle. L, M, N, O, P colours specifically. Even better when antique cut.


----------



## Amazona

I don't understand the concept of updating wedding or engagement rings. The only way this can happen in my mind is to use the old ring as material or base. Otherwise it's just a ring. With no added magic to it.


----------



## Joule

I want all the pearls no one else wants!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Egel said:


> The very first time I was mesmerised by a ring was by Oprah's pinky ring. That small glimmer under the bright camera lights just worked so well.
> 
> I am now finaly living my diamond pinky ring dream beceause of corona weight. It's not quite the same but I still love the sentiment.


Oh my goodness!  Same!  I saw Oprah’s pinkie and feel in love with diamonds.


----------



## jellyv

Mine is: there's a wonderfully huge universe of beautiful and unique jewelry, all of which is just as likely to hold value and be enjoyed for a lifetime as the high-name-recognition and (to me) stereotypical choices.  Quatrefoils and screwheads are fine as motifs, but far from a yummy choice for anyone and everyone. You'd hardly know that from the many postings about jewelry box essentials. 
So much charm and soul is possible in collectible, serious jewelry...I wish people felt more excited to shop around and make their own statements.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## BPC

My 2¢ 

1. I don't like silver or yellow gold. Silver because it tarnishes, yellow gold because it doesn't look great with my skin tone. 

2. I don't like bracelets, or watches because I hate having things on my wrists.

3. While all but one of my jewelry pieces is either platinum or 18kt gold, I think I prefer 14kt in rose gold. It's rosier, and doesn't fade into that yellow gold color that all my 18kt rose gold pieces have faded into. Maybe it's an issue with Tiffany RG- I don't know, but my 14kt rg diamond band is still pink and gorgeous. 

4. Rings stacked to the knuckle. I absolutely hate that look. 

Regarding Cartier, VCA, etc. Where I'm from real and fake version of the Love and everything else is very common. 
Personally, I could not care less what someone else is wearing and I never thought less, or more of a stranger for wearing it.  
If it makes them happy, great. Who am I to "crap on their parade" and laugh at their choice.  
I mean yea, we all judge and sometimes I think a piece of jewelry can be inappropriate in some circumstances but other than that, eh..


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

RINGS ON EVERY FINGER! I find it to be too much and can over power or take away from the beauty of the rings.


----------



## jelliedfeels

My opinions have changed so it’s time for an update   
1. I am so over little dainty jewellery for stacking. All I see is chains waiting to get tangled. 
2. I was completely wrong about jade. I think it’s beautiful and underrated and misunderstood by dumbos like me. I stand by my hard line against white gold. 
3.Two tone watches are horrid.
4. Mixing metals is extremely hard to get right and often looks slapdash. 
5. Enamelling can look so beautiful but a lot of designers get it very wrong & it winds up looking like a darts trophy. 
6. The pave JUC is silly because now it doesn’t even look like a nail! 
7. the JUC and that Hermes hook bracelet just look like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Purrsey

Gotta agree on point 6!
I once considered the full pave JUC ring too. However, it just looks better plain (or the most diamonds on the nail head).


----------



## 880

jelliedfeels said:


> 4. Mixing metals is extremely hard to get right and often looks slapdash.
> 5. Enamelling can look so beautiful but a lot of designers get it very wrong & it winds up looking like a darts trophy.


I wish I had thought to write this!


----------



## lxrac

1. Jewelries get annoying after a few hours of wearing them. 
2. Dainty jewelries are meant for people with slim fingers and wrists
3. Malachite is better than emerald
4. People who only wear high end jewelries are arrogant. Mix it up: high-end and low-end. 
5. Cartier needs to lower their prices.


----------



## lovieluvslux

#1, #2 and #5.  I do believe in mixing high-end and low end jewelry.


----------



## missie1

Realized I hadn’t added to this thread then I got to thinking.  Here it goes:
1. I don’t like unbalanced stacks of mixed metal arm candy .  
2. I dislike jewelry that isn’t proportional and complimentary to the person wearing it. 
3.Costume jewelry
4. Small diamond studs in first hole
5. Dangle earrings
6. Cheap watches
7. Those weird wedding rings with that illusion of solitaire but it’s really little stones put together 
8. Diamonds set in YG.


----------



## mewt

I value comfort and function before style. I won't get something if I can't wear it without fuss. I don't care how expensive it is, I am not babying it. If it requires special care it's not for me (ie pearls).

I don't covet rare gems. Some rare gems are unique and those I never want to be responsible for (I happen to own one as a gift, but NEVER wear it), I would feel so sad for destroying something irreplaceable!

For similar reasons I wouldn't buy anything more expensive than I can easily replace (ie high jewelry). It's either in my fun-budget, or it's not in my lifestyle.

I really appreciate costume jewelry that emulates popular designs, as it lets me leisurely try out the look in my daily life before committing. I wouldn't wear them long for fear of metal toxicity, though.

I hate perfumes. They are fun to explore and sniff in the shops but not fun to be subjected to at work or in elevators.

Many people hate on cluster rings because it looks cheap ('pretending' to be bigger), but I find they can be really nice depending on the design and setting. They're also easy to wear because it's so flat!

Cartier's diamond prices are an obnoxious way of gate-keeping and doesn't reflect how common melee diamonds are. I can't fault them too much because it's just a marketing ploy, but I do feel stupid anytime I want to buy their diamond pieces. Their diamonds aren't anything special, as they don't do in-house cuts (unlike Tiffany, where I feel they're more justified in the diamond prices they command).

I wouldn't mind seeing colorless natural diamonds in jewelry replaced by lab diamonds (especially if they pass on the cost savings to customers! and stop pretending it's rare!!). For example Oui by Jean Dousset, great-great grandson of Cartier’s founder, uses lab diamonds and makes beautiful jewelry cheaper. Yay!

I don't like "building a relationship" with any particular SA. I'm not there to impress them, I just want to buy their company's beautiful designs. Companies like Hermes that pretty much require the relationship dance is not something I'm into. My time and effort is better spent anywhere else. As long as they treat me professionally, that's enough, I don't need to get wined or plied with chocolates or to receive beautiful stationary I'll never use. I don't even like wine. 

I don't mind minor scratches on new jewelry, and don't ever bother polishing jewelry. This also means I'd almost always prefer buying what I want from the preloved market for huge savings, if I can confidently ascertain it's authentic.

I don't sell personal jewelry, ever. I'd rather give them away to family and friends. It just feels like a piece of memory after wearing it for a while, and I get attached! If I can see it being worn and loved on the people I gave it away to, even better.

I don't think stacking looks good. It feels clumsy, gets tangled or heavy, and might give the wrong impression of being a show-off. Sometimes I'll stack stuff just to enjoy myself for a particularly gloomy day, but I don't think it improves the look.

I don't choose jewelry to accentuate an outfit, but rather for my personal viewing pleasure depending on the mood. Even if it "clashes", if it makes me happier I'll wear it.

As I don't care about matching my jewelry or having a rounded collection, I add to my collection haphazardly. I just buy what I like, which is how I ended up with like 7 diamond solitaires and 8 eternity rings and 4 butterfly necklaces. And I'd get more of those, too, if I see the right one. 

A lot of people seem to like getting the cleaning cloth or small little extras with jewelry purchases, but I really don't want them and will refuse them when offered. Just takes up space in my drawers!

I think the popular Cartier lines feel very mass produced and factory-made, like McDonald's for the rich. Don't hurt me, they still look great on people, they just lack a little... soul? (I'd still buy if I liked it, but definitely feels similar to buying, say, an Apple Watch rather than a piece of art with individual personality)

Finally, I _know_ my love for jewelry is absolutely useless as I don't plan on going into this industry, and it's a huge waste of resources I could be spending doing... anything... better than simply consuming. Like why don't I provide an entire village in Africa with clean water instead of indulging in yet another sparkly thing _which I definitely don't need_. It's definitely a guilty pleasure.  In the near future I want to take on an equal financial burden in giving back to the world. Like a personal jewelry tax (ie match every dollar spent on jewelry into a charity), and spend just as much time researching the right charity as I do looking for my next piece of shiny rock.

I wonder how many of these opinions will hold true or change in the coming years?

/Thanks for coming to my ted talk.


----------



## foxgal

mewt said:


> I value comfort and function before style. I won't get something if I can't wear it without fuss. I don't care how expensive it is, I am not babying it. If it requires special care it's not for me (ie pearls).
> 
> I don't covet rare gems. Some rare gems are unique and those I never want to be responsible for (I happen to own one as a gift, but NEVER wear it), I would feel so sad for destroying something irreplaceable!
> 
> For similar reasons I wouldn't buy anything more expensive than I can easily replace (ie high jewelry). It's either in my fun-budget, or it's not in my lifestyle.
> 
> I really appreciate costume jewelry that emulates popular designs, as it lets me leisurely try out the look in my daily life before committing. I wouldn't wear them long for fear of metal toxicity, though.
> 
> I hate perfumes. They are fun to explore and sniff in the shops but not fun to be subjected to at work or in elevators.
> 
> Many people hate on cluster rings because it looks cheap ('pretending' to be bigger), but I find they can be really nice depending on the design and setting. They're also easy to wear because it's so flat!
> 
> Cartier's diamond prices are an obnoxious way of gate-keeping and doesn't reflect how common melee diamonds are. I can't fault them too much because it's just a marketing ploy, but I do feel stupid anytime I want to buy their diamond pieces. Their diamonds aren't anything special, as they don't do in-house cuts (unlike Tiffany, where I feel they're more justified in the diamond prices they command).
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing colorless natural diamonds in jewelry replaced by lab diamonds (especially if they pass on the cost savings to customers! and stop pretending it's rare!!). For example Oui by Jean Dousset, great-great grandson of Cartier’s founder, uses lab diamonds and makes beautiful jewelry cheaper. Yay!
> 
> I don't like "building a relationship" with any particular SA. I'm not there to impress them, I just want to buy their company's beautiful designs. Companies like Hermes that pretty much require the relationship dance is not something I'm into. My time and effort is better spent anywhere else. As long as they treat me professionally, that's enough, I don't need to get wined or plied with chocolates or to receive beautiful stationary I'll never use. I don't even like wine.
> 
> I don't mind minor scratches on new jewelry, and don't ever bother polishing jewelry. This also means I'd almost always prefer buying what I want from the preloved market for huge savings, if I can confidently ascertain it's authentic.
> 
> I don't sell personal jewelry, ever. I'd rather give them away to family and friends. It just feels like a piece of memory after wearing it for a while, and I get attached! If I can see it being worn and loved on the people I gave it away to, even better.
> 
> I don't think stacking looks good. It feels clumsy, gets tangled or heavy, and might give the wrong impression of being a show-off. Sometimes I'll stack stuff just to enjoy myself for a particularly gloomy day, but I don't think it improves the look.
> 
> I don't choose jewelry to accentuate an outfit, but rather for my personal viewing pleasure depending on the mood. Even if it "clashes", if it makes me happier I'll wear it.
> 
> As I don't care about matching my jewelry or having a rounded collection, I add to my collection haphazardly. I just buy what I like, which is how I ended up with like 7 diamond solitaires and 8 eternity rings and 4 butterfly necklaces. And I'd get more of those, too, if I see the right one.
> 
> A lot of people seem to like getting the cleaning cloth or small little extras with jewelry purchases, but I really don't want them and will refuse them when offered. Just takes up space in my drawers!
> 
> I think the popular Cartier lines feel very mass produced and factory-made, like McDonald's for the rich. Don't hurt me, they still look great on people, they just lack a little... soul? (I'd still buy if I liked it, but definitely feels similar to buying, say, an Apple Watch rather than a piece of art with individual personality)
> 
> Finally, I _know_ my love for jewelry is absolutely useless as I don't plan on going into this industry, and it's a huge waste of resources I could be spending doing... anything... better than simply consuming. Like why don't I provide an entire village in Africa with clean water instead of indulging in yet another sparkly thing _which I definitely don't need_. It's definitely a guilty pleasure.  In the near future I want to take on an equal financial burden in giving back to the world. Like a personal jewelry tax (ie match every dollar spent on jewelry into a charity), and spend just as much time researching the right charity as I do looking for my next piece of shiny rock.
> 
> I wonder how many of these opinions will hold true or change in the coming years?
> 
> /Thanks for coming to my ted talk.



Well said!!! I totally agree with your points….except I do like wine


----------



## poizenisxkandee

This seems to be more popular with my offline friends and less so on here, but outside of a few staple/sentimental fine jewelry pieces, I prefer costume jewelry to accessorize outfits!  I love seeing everyone's photos of fine jewelry purchases and selections, and I like a lot of it on others, just doesn't feel like "me".


----------



## Elenaperod

When I was a teen I loved silver jewellery,  then in my 20's I only liked white gold or rose gold. I thought silver looked cheap and yellow gold tacky. Now in my late 30's I'm in love again with silver and yellow gold .

I think love bracelets by cartier look beautiful but I don't like the idea of not being able to take off your bracelet without help from someone so I would never by one ( I can not afford it anyway). 

I liked Alex Monroe designs but they are too expensive to be just gold plated. I like to use my jewellery long time and now that I have my daughter I would like to pass her my more special items. You can't do that with gold plated.


----------



## huddlelove

I used to wear silver, then platinum or white gold. Now I like white gold, yellow gold and even some rose gold every once in a while.  I don’t typically mix them.  Outside of a pair of Van Cleef Alhambra earrings, none of my jewelry is the noticeable VCA or Cartier styles as I don’t prefer them. I do have some of their styles that are less noticeable but the majority of what I own are not these well known brands.  I don’t care for the Love bracelets even though I used to own 2 of them.  I sold them as I never really wore them and don’t like that they aren’t easy to remove.  I have a wide range of tastes and some I can’t even mix or match that well, so I pick out what I want to wear based on how I feel that day making sure the styles work well together.  Sometimes I’ll also wear white gold for an entire week or two and then switch to yellow as I’ll get tired of it and need a change for a little while.  Then I’ll change back and forth and also change up the style.  I tend to lean towards more boutique brands or small ateliers that may still be a bit pricey at times but they’re different and I really enjoy them a lot.  I also have some very special pieces that are precious to me and mean something or bear a fond memory. Probably an unpopular opinion is that I don’t like seeing what I’m wearing on ten other people when I’m going out. If anyone actually notices the brand, it actually can be a little disappointing to me.  I would prefer the piece itself to be interesting or noticeable, not the brand.  I am small so I can also wear thin jewelry and stack it nicely.  Sometimes I do and sometimes I don’t and sometimes I like stacking and sometimes I don’t.  My stacking is still relatively minimal when I do it.  I also have quite the opposite with some chunky jewelry but not too large for my frame.  I also mix expensive with inexpensive.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I think what  makes ‘fine’ jewellery fine is a moving post.

It would have been unthinkable for mother of Pearl or malachite to be the statement stone in fine jewellery at one point because they were considered cheap but now they are the mainstay of the Alhambra line.

This is an example of the material being chosen for the design and I don’t think this gets considered enough when discussing fine jewellery. VCA needed stones they can cut flat and thin. There are just some designs that cannot be executed in certain metals or stones as well.

So although I don’t personally wear a lot of it, I do think fine jewellery could be made entirely out of silver, or carved stones or even a valueless material - it just needs to have the craftsmanship and perhaps the right kind of marketing


----------



## missD

Totally unpopular, but man, I just can’t get into it…. Moissanite for engagement rings. It’s even tackier to me to see people (I’ve seen it) pass it off as a diamond and sayings, “oh I don’t know the specs, I’m totally diamond illiterate!”

Not a fan. I would just go with lab diamonds if natural is not the way to go!


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## lalame

missD said:


> Totally unpopular, but man, I just can’t get into it…. Moissanite for engagement rings. It’s even tackier to me to see people (I’ve seen it) pass it off as a diamond and sayings, “oh I don’t know the specs, I’m totally diamond illiterate!”
> 
> Not a fan. I would just go with lab diamonds if natural is not the way to go!



Just curious, why would a person choose moissanite over lab diamond? Are they cheaper, or look better, or ... ?


----------



## missD

lalame said:


> Just curious, why would a person choose moissanite over lab diamond? Are they cheaper, or look better, or ... ?



I think they are less expensive and some people perhaps like the rainbow-y sparkles some shoots out? I’m not sure.


----------



## classychictipz

I mostly own silver and white gold jewelry and it's been that way since I was young.
Have recently bought some yellow and rose gold pieces, but don't really wear them. I have YG jewelry I received as gifts but barely wear them.
I don't like most luxury jewelry brands like Cartier or Bvlgari.
I don't see the point of Smart watches other than for working out or listening to music. I prefer a traditional watch.
I always preferred larger watches, because I have a chubby arm no matter what my weight is. Now it's popular. 
I have a current obsession of collecting watches versus owning more purses, shoes, or jewelry.


----------



## Pevi

missD said:


> I think they are less expensive and some people perhaps like the rainbow-y sparkles some shoots out? I’m not sure.
> Misquoted


----------



## Pevi

lalame said:


> Just curious, why would a person choose moissanite over lab diamond? Are they cheaper, or look better, or ... ?



Moissanites are way cheaper and still very beautiful, but of course have no prestige/cachet


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Pevi said:


> Moissanites are way cheaper and still very beautiful, but of course have no prestige/cachet





missD said:


> I think they are less expensive and some people perhaps like the rainbow-y sparkles some shoots out? I’m not sure.





lalame said:


> Just curious, why would a person choose moissanite over lab diamond? Are they cheaper, or look better, or ... ?



I chose moissanite side stones and a lab Alexandrite center stone for my engagement ring.  I don't find anything special or romantic about natural diamonds or most natural stones that have been formed over thousands of years or whatever and have no interest in reselling my ring/it retaining monetary value and we are not planning to have spawn to pass down anything sentimental/my family doesn't really have heirlooms like jewelry or china anyway so it was never anything I cared about. 

Still traditional enough to want and be given an engagement ring, but wanted it to be unique and something that would be representative of my style and my fiance wanted me to have something I'd actually cherish and enjoy and wear as opposed to whatever the norm/expected ring looked like.   

I do like the more rainbowy sparkle as opposed to the clear white brilliance of a diamond, but also similarly chose Alexandrite because I think it's so freaking cool that it appears different colors in different lights.  Part of my job as an electrical engineer is lighting design so I geek out over light and color like that! Lab stones were important to me because I like that we could get higher quality appearance with the same chemical makeup as a natural stone for a lot less cost.   The stones were set in white gold and in total, cost less than $2k.  I feel a lot better wearing that around every day than something 10x that much.  

Nothing wrong with preferring diamonds and finding their value, whether monetary or heirloom status, important.  Just not for me.


----------



## Pevi

poizenisxkandee said:


> I chose moissanite side stones and a lab Alexandrite center stone for my engagement ring.  I don't find anything special or romantic about natural diamonds or most natural stones that have been formed over thousands of years or whatever and have no interest in reselling my ring/it retaining monetary value and we are not planning to have spawn to pass down anything sentimental/my family doesn't really have heirlooms like jewelry or china anyway so it was never anything I cared about.
> 
> Still traditional enough to want and be given an engagement ring, but wanted it to be unique and something that would be representative of my style and my fiance wanted me to have something I'd actually cherish and enjoy and wear as opposed to whatever the norm/expected ring looked like.
> 
> I do like the more rainbowy sparkle as opposed to the clear white brilliance of a diamond, but also similarly chose Alexandrite because I think it's so freaking cool that it appears different colors in different lights.  Part of my job as an electrical engineer is lighting design so I geek out over light and color like that! Lab stones were important to me because I like that we could get higher quality appearance with the same chemical makeup as a natural stone for a lot less cost.   The stones were set in white gold and in total, cost less than $2k.  I feel a lot better wearing that around every day than something 10x that much.
> 
> Nothing wrong with preferring diamonds and finding their value, whether monetary or heirloom status, important.  Just not for me.


Oh, I don’t want you to think I was dissing moissanite at all! I have recently discovered it and love it.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Pevi said:


> Oh, I don’t want you to think I was dissing moissanite at all! I have recently discovered it and love it.



All good! I am a fan of it and like to express my enthusiasm for it since it seems a little unpopular on here.  We are on a luxury bag forum and many of us have other luxury tastes haha. For some it's jewelry and diamonds, or cars, or travel, or dining experiences, etc.

Might be a little flippant and might be showing my age (early 30s) but saw this on a friend's FB and gave me a chuckle.


----------



## nexiv

My unpopular opinion would be that, even if only 10% of the stories surrounding the leather farms Hermes uses are true, then every single person here should be boycotting the brand. 

I literally cringe when I see people wearing it. How can you covet a brand with such well known poor ethics?


----------



## Lux.

A long time ago I wrote here that diamond tennis bracelets are aging lol. I have to disagree with that now as I am in love with the look and am currently coveting one.

Hmm. Current stance is that I am not a fan of Chaumet.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I


Lux. said:


> A long time ago I wrote here that diamond tennis bracelets are aging lol. I have to disagree with that now as I am in love with the look and am currently coveting one.
> 
> Hmm. Current stance is that I am not a fan of Chaumet.


I actually agree with a variation of this. Tennis bracelets are lovely designs but I think they look odd with most day wear and casual outfits (and I usually love casual/fancy outfits like denim and pearls). 
I think you’ve got to be the type who is always dressed up to the nines and they tend to be older. Tennis bracelets  in the evening look great on everyone though.


----------



## Louish

I don’t like wearing yellow gold & rose gold together, but white gold with either yellow or rose looks awesome. 

I have to wear my high-end jewellery regularly (weekly at the very least). Keeping expensive jewellery for “best” makes me feel incredibly guilty about the money I’ve spent on it. I’m very much about getting a good “cost per wear’.


----------



## earthygirl

1)Stacking thick (Cartier) bangles looks tacky and gaudy. I don’t like the look of bangles worn on the wrist with a watch either. Looks like a person is trying to hard to show off.

2)I prefer the more soft look of 14 karat gold to yellowish 18 karat gold.  I’ve grown tired of rose gold. I still wear my rose gold pieces but not often.

3)Paying $$$$ for diamonds, emeralds, sapphires and rubies makes sense, but not semiprecious stones!

4)The VCA Alhambra collection is becoming the luxury version of kendra scott!

5) chunky blingy wedding sets look tacky to me. The design of the rings gets lost in all of the sparkle.

These are just my unpopular jewelry opinions..please don't take it personally!


----------



## Kelly M

Louish said:


> I have to wear my high-end jewellery regularly (weekly at the very least). Keeping expensive jewellery for “best” makes me feel incredibly guilty about the money I’ve spent on it. I’m very much about getting a good “cost per wear’.


Totally agree with this! My father was always the kind of person to keep his expensive things for "best" too and I knew at a young age that I didn't want to live like that. Things would go out of style before he got to enjoy them, or they'd just sit away in storage for no reason. All that money spent and for what! So like you said, it's really important to me to get my "cost per wear" out of whatever I buy


----------



## 880

Just realized I’ve reversed most if not all of my unpopular jewelry opinions Just by spending time on TPF  
happy new year!


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Rulho07

My unpopular opinion. 
Must of the Bvlgari bracelets/ bangles and a lot of their items in general, are more beautiful and unique than Cartier and VCA.


----------



## gabz

i love my costume- kendra scott etc- as well as finer pieces from yurman or local jewelers


----------



## canto bight

- It isn't necessary for all or even most jewelry to be fine jewelry.  I don't own a single piece of jewelry that I don't take off at the end of the day or before showering/swimming/working out/etc.  Plus, I get bored of a daily use piece after a few months only for it to be cast away in a drawer or box for years or forever and I am not concerned about passing anything down to anyone.  This makes most fine jewelry kind of a waste of money for me.
- On the other side of the coin, apart from Cartier's JUC line, the conventional fine jewelry brands don't make jewelry that is edgy enough for my style.  I have been researching less well known jewelry companies recently and am finding slightly more edgy and cool pieces that are better suited for my style, but goes back to the conundrum I have of only wearing a piece of jewelry for a short period of time before outgrowing it.
- I can't believe that _not_ mixing metals is still a thing.  
- Rose gold is the superior gold, for sure.


----------



## Pevi

canto bight said:


> - It isn't necessary for all or even most jewelry to be fine jewelry.  I don't own a single piece of jewelry that I don't take off at the end of the day or before showering/swimming/working out/etc.  Plus, I get bored of a daily use piece after a few months only for it to be cast away in a drawer or box for years or forever and I am not concerned about passing anything down to anyone.  This makes most fine jewelry kind of a waste of money for me.
> - On the other side of the coin, apart from Cartier's JUC line, the conventional fine jewelry brands don't make jewelry that is edgy enough for my style.  I have been researching less well known jewelry companies recently and am finding slightly more edgy and cool pieces that are better suited for my style, but goes back to the conundrum I have of only wearing a piece of jewelry for a short period of time before outgrowing it.
> - I can't believe that _not_ mixing metals is still a thing.
> - Rose gold is the superior gold, for sure.


It was very important to me to wear only fine jewelry. Since COVID, I have bought a few faux pieces that I love. They are all inexpensive, I wouldn’t pay a lot of money for costume jewelry, but I find I reach for them a lot. 
My favorite is still fine jewelry, though.


----------



## floatinglili

Interesting to read on this thread that pearls are ageing. It is common for women in northern Western Australia to wear these large trophy strands of south sea pearls as the industry is based there. Honestly these huge high quality strands look beautiful and flattering on everyone. Mature women look fantastic in them. It is a ‘look’ for sure and for many women up there it becomes a daily look. 
i agree that the more dainty strands eg akoya tyoe strands have a more retro appeal though, due to their huge appeal in the 1950s. However the British royals continue to rock their traditional smaller strands which I believe does impact modern taste.


----------



## 336

The *stack* is really tacky - Cartier love bracelet and JUC paired with VCA Alhambra bracelets and tennis bracelet. 

We get it. You have $20k.


----------



## blacktigergoose

Cartier JUC is unfeminine, I find the whole punk/BDSM aesthetic in high-end jewellery unpleasant - conjures images of tacky elite S&M erotica like Story of O, 50 Shades of Grey etc. 

Cartier love bangle + JUC channeling dad's tool box.


----------



## Purrsey

^^ love this post of unpopular view! 

yes I carry my dad's toolbox around


----------



## leechiyong

Awe, as an engineer, I love the hardware look!  I'm particularly drawn to the Ecrou and the juxtaposition of high-end metals, though frequently used in computers, with the toolbox look.


----------



## Alienza

Stacking Cartier love bangle with another love bangle. There are many beautiful bangles out there. Why wear the same ones? Stacking it with different designs will make a more interesting combo.


----------



## canto bight

blacktigergoose said:


> Cartier JUC is unfeminine, I find the whole punk/BDSM aesthetic in high-end jewellery unpleasant - conjures images of tacky elite S&M erotica like Story of O, 50 Shades of Grey etc.
> 
> Cartier love bangle + JUC channeling dad's tool box.



Who are some other designers who do punk and dad's tool box high-end jewelry?  Asking for a friend who is into that!


----------



## blacktigergoose

canto bight said:


> Who are some other designers who do punk and dad's tool box high-end jewelry?  Asking for a friend who is into that!



Motley London have a "Screw It" collection if that's your thing


----------



## papertiger

floatinglili said:


> Interesting to read on this thread that pearls are ageing. It is common for women in northern Western Australia to wear these large trophy strands of south sea pearls as the industry is based there. Honestly these huge high quality strands look beautiful and flattering on everyone. Mature women look fantastic in them. It is a ‘look’ for sure and for many women up there it becomes a daily look.
> i agree that the more dainty strands eg akoya tyoe strands have a more retro appeal though, due to their huge appeal in the 1950s. However the British royals continue to rock their traditional smaller strands which I believe does impact modern taste.



Edgy cultured pearls have been a growing trend for a while with younger/non-pearly people, including guys rocking the trend.   Officially, '22 is supposed to be a very good year for pearls however people want wear them, natural, investment SS or cost-effective FWP, even faux. 

I sold natural, antique pearl and rc diamond earrings a while ago (too much of a responsibility) and other pearls have been left in the draw for a while (apart from simple pearl studs). I won't buy anymore, but I will look for unusual ways of wearing what I have because I think pearls feel fresh again. We just have to make things work for us.


----------



## blacktigergoose

papertiger said:


> Edgy cultured pearls have been a growing trend for a while with younger/non-pearly people, including guys rocking the trend.   Officially, '22 is supposed to be a very good year for pearls however people want wear them, natural, investment SS or cost-effective FWP, even faux.



I would love to see how people are wearing pearls these days


----------



## papertiger

canto bight said:


> Who are some other designers who do punk and dad's tool box high-end jewelry?  Asking for a friend who is into that!



Made a new thread for you here:


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## papertiger

blacktigergoose said:


> I would love to see how people are wearing pearls these days




Just dial-up 'pearl trend'. Women any way they don't usually wear them (hair, waist, with chunky multi-chains, odd earrings) and guys wearing chokers (check Harry Styles) and drop-pearl earrings


----------



## floatinglili

blacktigergoose said:


> I would love to see how people are wearing pearls these days


The northern ‘Pearl ladies’ wear their beautiful strands with casual summer dresses and chambray denim.  Young girls look great with little fwpearls chokers all layered up. Golden pearls. Tahitians. 
Silver large gauge chains with south sea Pearl pendants.
 At the higher end, Paspaley do some amazing pendants. Lavalier is an amazing collection. 

We are kind of into all this because the industry is here. Also gold nugget jewellery for the boys, single pearls on leather. lol.
Although to be frank Aussie men are not the vainest or the most sophisticated in the world and as a group they don’t wear a lot of jewellery. Old school Aussie men are lucky to be bothered wearing a wedding ring.


----------



## papertiger

floatinglili said:


> The northern ‘Pearl ladies’ wear their beautiful strands with casual summer dresses and chambray denim.  Young girls look great with little fwpearls chokers all layered up. Golden pearls. Tahitians.
> Silver large gauge chains with south sea Pearl pendants.
> At the higher end, Paspaley do some amazing pendants. Lavalier is an amazing collection.
> 
> We are kind of into all this because the industry is here. Also gold nugget jewellery for the boys, single pearls on leather. lol.
> Although to be frank Aussie men are not the vainest or the most sophisticated in the world and as a group they don’t wear a lot of jewellery. Old school Aussie men are lucky to be bothered wearing a wedding ring.
> 
> View attachment 5287665
> View attachment 5287666
> View attachment 5287667
> View attachment 5287665
> View attachment 5287666
> View attachment 5287667



It's a great suggestion but why don't we start a new thread rather than on here, it'll take us OT.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Edgy cultured pearls have been a growing trend for a while with younger/non-pearly people, including guys rocking the trend.   Officially, '22 is supposed to be a very good year for pearls however people want wear them, natural, investment SS or cost-effective FWP, even faux.
> 
> I sold natural, antique pearl and rc diamond earrings a while ago (too much of a responsibility) and other pearls have been left in the draw for a while (apart from simple pearl studs). I won't buy anymore, but I will look for unusual ways of wearing what I have because I think pearls feel fresh again. We just have to make things work for us.


@blacktigergoose, I’ve also seen people string pearls on leather cords or wires. I had mine set into white gold links. . . With plenty of space apart. one Strand close up and then two strands layered together in an action pic. Not exactly edgy with my turtleneck or outfit, but it can be edgier (when worn as a lariat etc) I will cross post in the pearl thread; apologies for the OT


----------



## lill_canele

I love pearls! I don't find them particularly aging, rather very sophisticated. To me, they are a bit more on the dressy side, but I love wearing pearls to dress up an outfit! They generally have a "fancier" look that is still clean and not overdone. 

Anyway, unpopular opinion. I'm sorry VCA fans but I do not get the hype around the Rock Crystal. It just looks like clear glass to me. I understand, if you know, you know....but, I still know.... and it is a no for me.


----------



## chaerimk

lill_canele said:


> I love pearls! I don't find them particularly aging, rather very sophisticated. To me, they are a bit more on the dressy side, but I love wearing pearls to dress up an outfit! They generally have a "fancier" look that is still clean and not overdone.
> 
> Anyway, unpopular opinion. I'm sorry VCA fans but I do not get the hype around the Rock Crystal. It just looks like clear glass to me. I understand, if you know, you know....but, I still know.... and it is a no for me.


Rock Crystal is just clear quartz. CLEAR QUARTZ. It is not rare at all if you ask a gemologist. IDK why people willing to pay the outrageous price for it.


----------



## jay_que_lyn

STACKING your fine watch with a metal bracelet. It's disrespectful to your watch! Your watch will end up with unneeded scratches. It may be insta appealing, but your watch gonna look janky soon!


----------



## Louish

I don’t like it when engagement rings & wedding bands have exactly the same band. They just blend it to make one big thick ring.

I don’t like princess diamonds.

(Can you tell I’ve been looking at engagement rings recently )


----------



## Volvomom

My pet peeve is when i see a dirty wedding set.....gasp.    i just want to pull it and clean it.   Big or small, no difference.   They just look way better when cleaned. Little tooth brush and dawn.....viola


----------



## Volvomom

I did pay to have the jeweler clean and polish one of my rings.....what a difference that made.


----------



## Egel

After watching the satc episode "Luck be an old lady" pearls were never the same again. Now my mind goes instant nsfw when mentioned


----------



## Volvomom

I'm not a Tiffany or Cartier fan!!!!   I have been in Tiffany's many times......not appeals to me.   I do have Tiffany eyewear, but high end stuff, not a fan.   Looks good on others, etc.


----------



## nexiv

Unpopular opinion is that everyone seems to have the same jewellery as each other  

If it’s a choice between two bracelets you can guess which it will be. If it’s the choice between two watches you can guess the brand. 


I don’t know if people with more unique or less expensive jewellery are afraid to speak up much because people gush over the Cartier/VCA stacks, or if the forum mostly attracts people who can afford to spend thousands (yes, even just once), on jewellery instead of a house deposit or rent or car payment or vet bill. But the same stuff seems to dominate for sure. 

I don’t know if there are many like me who have no income themselves (I’m disabled and autistic), and whose partner only earns as much as I’ve seen on a single wrist.


----------



## muddledmint

jelliedfeels said:


> I
> 
> I actually agree with a variation of this. Tennis bracelets are lovely designs but I think they look odd with most day wear and casual outfits (and I usually love casual/fancy outfits like denim and pearls).
> I think you’ve got to be the type who is always dressed up to the nines and they tend to be older. Tennis bracelets  in the evening look great on everyone though.


I agree as well. Tennis bracelets and necklaces are classics that have become trendy recently, but I don’t like them. In fact, I don’t really like a lot of bling in jewelry, especially large diamonds. My unpopular opinion is that plain metal jewelry is cooler than gemstone jewelry.


----------



## poopsie

lill_canele said:


> Anyway, unpopular opinion. I'm sorry VCA fans but I do not get the hype around the Rock Crystal. It just looks like clear glass to me. I understand, if you know, you know....but, I still know.... and it is a no for me.





chaerimk said:


> Rock Crystal is just clear quartz. CLEAR QUARTZ. It is not rare at all if you ask a gemologist. IDK why people willing to pay the outrageous price for it.



I didn't "get" rock crystal either. Until I saw it in person. I'd been browsing a lesser known designer and had scrolled right by the crystal pieces. I had the same mindset----not paying that for _that. _I decided to go look at some other pieces in person and they happened to have some of the crystal pieces and I fell for them. Wound up with a ring and two pendants  And I'm seriously wanting to add another ring 
They aren't VCA but I guess it's the same principle


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Christofle

nexiv said:


> Unpopular opinion is that everyone seems to have the same jewellery as each other
> 
> If it’s a choice between two bracelets you can guess which it will be. If it’s the choice between two watches you can guess the brand.
> 
> 
> I don’t know if people with more unique or less expensive jewellery are afraid to speak up much because people gush over the Cartier/VCA stacks, or if the forum mostly attracts people who can afford to spend thousands (yes, even just once), on jewellery instead of a house deposit or rent or car payment or vet bill. But the same stuff seems to dominate for sure.
> 
> I don’t know if there are many like me who have no income themselves (I’m disabled and autistic), and whose partner only earns as much as I’ve seen on a single wrist.


One of the reasons for not sharing unique pieces on the net is so they don't get copied or in some cases with rare pieces...might even lead to becoming identified, which could be a security risk.


----------



## poopsie

Revisiting not getting the VCA rock crystal, I feel the same way about the porcelain pieces. Even adding a diamond "chip" doesn't make it "worth" it IMO.
And let's be honest..........MOP, onyx, etc aren't exactly high end materials either

ETA this is the crystal that started it all


----------



## nexiv

Christofle said:


> One of the reasons for not sharing unique pieces on the net is so they don't get copied or in some cases with rare pieces...might even lead to becoming identified, which could be a security risk.



I didn’t explain myself very well. I didn’t mean unique as in one off piece. I just meant less common than what’s usually shared. Other designers or finds at an antique shop or local jewellers. Not bespoke.


----------



## Norm.Core

The overloaded stacking of multiple Love + JUC + Alhambra + $$$$$ watch. I guess for me, it doesn’t look interesting.  This monster stack combo is almost like a standard uniform for people who like high end designers. Just wearing one has a bit more special presence than multi. 

Sometimes when I’m out shopping IRL, I see another group of women rocking their high end goodies and all would have their Love stacks on.  It’s just too same-same.


----------



## Norm.Core

poopsie said:


> Revisiting not getting the VCA rock crystal, I feel the same way about the porcelain pieces. Even adding a diamond "chip" doesn't make it "worth" it IMO.
> And let's be honest..........MOP, onyx, etc aren't exactly high end materials either
> 
> ETA this is the crystal that started it all
> 
> View attachment 5299467
> View attachment 5299468


This is a bombass ring! ❤️


----------



## lill_canele

nexiv said:


> I didn’t explain myself very well. I didn’t mean unique as in one off piece. I just meant less common than what’s usually shared. Other designers or finds at an antique shop or local jewellers. Not bespoke.



There are a couple of threads. I believe there is one for discussing animal jewelry pieces and another for high jewelry pieces.
The animal one is quite nice. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/animal-jewelry.1044408/

Sort of an opinion of mine, but on this forum I'd usually prefer to have a discussion regarding a specific topic or product. And there is a lot of discussion generated from the very well-known brands and pieces like the Cartier love, JUC, rolex etc. And it's that back and forth interaction with others that I find to be the most engaging and interesting, especially when they lead to other topics and discussions, that's where the real fun begins! 
On the other hand, I've found that when people post less common or more obscure items. It becomes more like a show and tell. Not much discussion get generated from it, some likes here and there and a nice comment or 2. I'm not saying it's a bad thing. It's very nice to see what other interesting things people get and it gives less common items more exposure. However, it is a very short lived thread/post that nobody really goes back to at a later point in time.
For example, I like buying random antique German and Soviet Union watches made from the 60s-80s. But I don't really feel the need to show them nor do I think they will generate much discussion on this forum. (though I may be wrong, no idea lol). I also don't want to keep on posting things and feel like I'm spamming everyone haha. Alluding to @Christofle , generally my more unique pieces are also actually more expensive so sometimes I do think that showing less items is better in the long run. (which is also not really reserved for just unique/special pieces, now that I think about it, I don't share everything I buy on TPF) Just for privacy and security reasons.  Honestly, I would LOVE to show my random unique pieces as they are very meaningful to me, but I'd rather not take the risk on the internet.


----------



## ctimec

Unpopular opinion regarding VCA onyx. (That’s the only Alhambra motif type I have outside of the guilloche) The onyx motifs are light and flimsy. I have the VA 5 motif bracelet and same size in the single pendant. I consider my onyx pieces more like accessories than fine jewelry per se, even though they are VCA and have the fine jewelry price tag. These Alhambra pieces are a far cry from my other pieces. I collect jewelry and have pieces from designers and luxe houses far and wide. I started collecting VCA last year to have pieces to coordinate with outfits, to accessorize primarily, but the Alhambra onyx just doesn’t feel like “fine jewelry” to me. The guilloche? Absolutely. Those pieces have heft. I love black, so I don’t care, but just being honest about the feel of these pieces compared to my other gold and platinum jewelry.


----------



## mrs moulds

MartieB said:


> I bother to wear synthetics because I have done my research, looked at the science, and found the results convincing. There's varying quality in everything, but it is indisputable that your average lab grown stone will be better quality than its average natural counterpart, and _generally (not always)_ more environmentally friendly (and more ethical overall) than natural mined stones. I get that people like natural for the romantic and traditional element it has, and that's completely fine, but I personally don't subscribe to that way of thinking. Gemstones are just pretty rocks for me, they're minerals, as long as chemical/optical/physical properties are the same, and the stone is good looking and durable, I couldn't care less if they were grown in the earth or in a lab. This doesn't mean I don't buy or wear natural at all, and there are some stones, like opals or other gems with interesting patterns (like salt and pepper diamonds), that simply are not as pretty when artificially made. I have plenty of natural jewellery, but generally I buy second hand (unless I know where the stones come from, so I know they're ethically sourced). If I just want a clear stone with a pretty colour, synthetic is the best choice imho.


Great explanation!!!!!!!


----------



## WildRose89

I agree with many others that the standard love + JUC + Alhambra stack is just... boring. I do feel like some people aren't that into jewellery but they like luxury and status so they just buy whatever is hyped up. I personally don't get the point of spending thousands of dollars on a plain gold bangle but that's just me - it's not my personal style. 

Someone previously said they think pearl studs are boring and while I used to agree with that, I've really gotten into pearls lately. Now that I'm in my mid-20s I'm into really classic pieces and I've actually found that pearl studs look awesome. If you get sizeable and high-quality pearl studs with lots of lustre, you will look so classy and stunning. You just have to find the right colour to suit you. Pink pearls are whatever on me but white pearls are magnificent because they stand out so much from my dark hair. 

I personally think those tiny gold hoops everyone wears nowadays are blah. Either you commit to full-sized hoops or don't wear them at all! The only Huggie hoops I like are those encrusted in diamonds. Subtle but makes a statement at the same time. 

I used to laugh at people (to myself) who bought those tiny floating diamond necklaces, where the diamond looks like a speck of dust. They called it classy and minimalist while I thought it just made them look like they were trying to look luxe but couldn't afford a diamond that was actually visible (nothing wrong with that, just wear another style). Now that I'm in my mid-20s I actually see the appeal of a tiny floating diamond necklace and I am having one made for myself right now! My biggest fear is actually that it will be too big! I really want the dainty look. Still think that something like 0.03 carat is a speck of dust and you should go bigger or save up until you can. But at the same time I see 0.25 carat floating diamonds and think "oh no - that's much too big!" That's just for the look I'm going for though 

Anywho, this just proves that everyone has different opinions, style, etc. And you may feel one way right now but who knows what you will be into in the future. Age tends to push us towards more classic styles with higher quality materials. So I'm not going to judge people my age and younger who waste all their money on these insta-fashionable gold plated jewellery brands. In a few years when it all turns green (which all of mine did!) they will learn that they need to invest in quality. And as they age they will actually have more means to invest in fine jewellery, let's not forget about that. It's not a generational issue so much as a youth issue.


----------



## darkangel07760

Louish said:


> I don’t like it when engagement rings & wedding bands have exactly the same band. They just blend it to make one big thick ring.
> 
> I don’t like princess diamonds.
> 
> (Can you tell I’ve been looking at engagement rings recently )


I know what you mean! When my husband proposed to me, I started looking for wedding bands. He told me that he had a matching wedding band to coordinate with my e ring. I love it, but I agree, it does look like a thick band and I would have preferred a simpler wedding band of simply white or rose gold 
I agree with this opinion!


----------



## darkangel07760

poopsie said:


> Revisiting not getting the VCA rock crystal, I feel the same way about the porcelain pieces. Even adding a diamond "chip" doesn't make it "worth" it IMO.
> And let's be honest..........MOP, onyx, etc aren't exactly high end materials either
> 
> ETA this is the crystal that started it all
> 
> View attachment 5299467
> View attachment 5299468


Wow I love that ring!


----------



## Purrsey

Bracelet that comes in a cord.   
I wash hands often and also wash up to my wrists which are always with bracelets.  I wouldnt be able to stand wet cord on my wrists.


----------



## inverved

- As much as everyone loves cuban or paperclip chains, my favourite style is box chain.
- I love the look of two classic Love bracelets stacked together. 
- If I can't buy 18k gold, I'd rather buy 18k gold fill than 9k, 10k or 14k solid gold. Strange, I know.
- I prefer to wear one necklace/pendant at a time than stack.
- I don't believe in having a big jewellery collection, as it becomes more valuable and treasured to you than a larger collection, for example.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> There are a couple of threads. I believe there is one for discussing animal jewelry pieces and another for high jewelry pieces.
> The animal one is quite nice. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/animal-jewelry.1044408/
> 
> Sort of an opinion of mine, but on this forum I'd usually prefer to have a discussion regarding a specific topic or product. And there is a lot of discussion generated from the very well-known brands and pieces like the Cartier love, JUC, rolex etc. And it's that back and forth interaction with others that I find to be the most engaging and interesting, especially when they lead to other topics and discussions, that's where the real fun begins!
> On the other hand, I've found that when people post less common or more obscure items. It becomes more like a show and tell. Not much discussion get generated from it, some likes here and there and a nice comment or 2. I'm not saying it's a bad thing. It's very nice to see what other interesting things people get and it gives less common items more exposure. However, it is a very short lived thread/post that nobody really goes back to at a later point in time.
> For example, I like buying random antique German and Soviet Union watches made from the 60s-80s. But I don't really feel the need to show them nor do I think they will generate much discussion on this forum. (though I may be wrong, no idea lol). I also don't want to keep on posting things and feel like I'm spamming everyone haha. Alluding to @Christofle , generally my more unique pieces are also actually more expensive so sometimes I do think that showing less items is better in the long run. (which is also not really reserved for just unique/special pieces, now that I think about it, I don't share everything I buy on TPF) Just for privacy and security reasons.  Honestly, I would LOVE to show my random unique pieces as they are very meaningful to me, but I'd rather not take the risk on the internet.



I would love to see your Cold War jewellery! 

I'd be happy to discuss it with you forever


----------



## Mcandy

I find most vca pieces so overpriced and very delicate. I can understand buying some tiffany pieces or cartier even though I know I can get more from local jewelers. But i dont understand the appeal of some vcas especially that malachite ones when it can easily be demaged. Id rather go for inspired ones whic uses real gold and materials and cheaper. Its one brand i wouldnt buy original. And im not one to support fake so thats saying something. If ever ill buy vca it will be the all gold ones but the price is too outrageous for me


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Mcandy

Consumer2much said:


> 1. Branded jewellery is way overpriced, gems‘ quality not superb and they are often heated/otherwise enhanced
> ...still buying branded though (have a soft spot for Pomellato *sigh*), I can’t help it
> 2. Rolex is cheesy (ups!)
> 3. Why would you buy something that’s only 50% gold? (as in 14k)
> 
> im not being serious guys! (or am I?)


 
14k gold is not all that bad. Its very durable. I see beautiful hong kong setting jewelry and they are mistly 14k… 10k is even less gold and is not accepted in pawnshop. At least 14kisbeing accepted


----------



## Mcandy

I also dont understand prefering designer brand jewelry. Its not like people go around asking whats the label underneath the ring or something. Its not like bags where people may ask what brand is it. Jewelries are being complimented for the style rather than the brand. They will be more interested if its real gold or real stones. Im saying this but i am also attracted to high end jewelry. I feel like if i had to buy anything high end it should be jewelry as it will last longer than leather bags. So having this conflicting thoughts all the time is driving me crazy haha


----------



## Phoenixmed

ctimec said:


> Unpopular opinion regarding VCA onyx. (That’s the only Alhambra motif type I have outside of the guilloche) The onyx motifs are light and flimsy. I have the VA 5 motif bracelet and same size in the single pendant. I consider my onyx pieces more like accessories than fine jewelry per se, even though they are VCA and have the fine jewelry price tag. These Alhambra pieces are a far cry from my other pieces. I collect jewelry and have pieces from designers and luxe houses far and wide. I started collecting VCA last year to have pieces to coordinate with outfits, to accessorize primarily, but the Alhambra onyx just doesn’t feel like “fine jewelry” to me. The guilloche? Absolutely. Those pieces have heft. I love black, so I don’t care, but just being honest about the feel of these pieces compared to my other gold and platinum jewelry.


Agree. I bought and returned single motif onyx.  Just didn’t feel like anything special although looks great on everyone.  Much happier with gold !


----------



## robbiehorkman

Jewelry can be over done but it depends


----------



## sassification

I used to love VCA alhambra collection and perlee collection so much.. but after 1 year of being exposed to a lot of imitation listings online, it is waning my desire to pay full price in store for these.. esp the alhambra items...  i will still love and enjoy the pieces i bought and will never buy imitations.. but i think i am moving towards Dior, Hermes or Chanel fine jewellery now as I find them less common, eg. I fell in love with Dior rose des vents collection (when i previously think they are severely overpriced and would rather buy VCA or Cartier or Tiffany).. i know these other brands may not hold their values well though- so i am hoping I dont regret in future!

Its kind of like me going for Chanel J12s instead or Rolex or Cartier watches.. the rationale part of me went out the window!  however, 1 year down the road  i am still loving my J12s and wearing them daily on rotation. If i bought a rolex, it wld probably be sitting in storage because i find it doesnt match my casual dress sense/preference..


----------



## sassification

Phoenixmed said:


> Agree. I bought and returned single motif onyx.  Just didn’t feel like anything special although looks great on everyone.  Much happier with gold !



I also have the VCA 5 motif MOP bracelet, and the guilloche YG 5 motif.. world of difference in weight! MoP feels very light and almost thin... but i love them nonetheless.. my vintage alhambra necklaces are now all from holiday series as they are weightier..


----------



## Mcandy

The thing with vca there are a lot of fakes being sold around which even uses real gold and stones like mother of pearl onyx or whatever you call that green stone. When its worn around your neck itll be hard to tell if its real or not.


----------



## jshih1337

Tremere said:


> I start:
> 
> - Cartier Love Bracelets and JUC are ugly and not practical (you can't take them off? WTF!). They get quite ugly with time, they lose their shine.
> - VCA Alhambra collection is ugly and plain Jane. Also, all the semiprecious stones are not practical, because they can't get wet.
> - Most people only buy these collections because they are easily recognizable, not because they really like them.
> - I suffer when I see people having lots of Alhambra, Love or JUC pieces, when for they same money they could have got a high-end, one-of-a-kind piece from any luxury designer.
> - Ceramic jewelry pieces can't be considered fine jewelry.


Every single person has a love bangle, even more a Fake one.


----------



## bisbee

jshih1337 said:


> Every single person has a love bangle, even more a Fake one.


Not every single person.  I had that Revlon version back in the ‘70s…it was a collaboration with Cartier.  No idea where it is now, and I would not get a “real” one.


----------



## jshih1337

bisbee said:


> Not every single person.  I had that Revlon version back in the ‘70s…it was a collaboration with Cartier.  No idea where it is now, and I would not get a “real” one.


Very much against fakes, if you can’t afford a real one then get something else. Travel to any affluent area, they’re everywhere


----------



## limom

WTF?
Buy what you need, what you want, buy what you can afford.
If it is a replica, so be it
It is not like Cartier is so original to start with.


----------



## jshih1337

‍♀️


----------



## limom

No offense meant


----------



## Phoenixmed

I wear Cartier Love and VCA Alhambra; still find this thread extremely entertaining and fun to note the opinions!


----------



## Farkvam

I also find the usual stack or individual items (love, JUC, alhambra), as mentioned previously, to be getting old very quickly.  It's all I see on social media.  They are beautiful, if someone gifted me one I would wear it with delight, but they take very little imagination and I wouldn't purchase them myself.  I would take some original Art Deco jewelry or something any day over the repetitive trends.  

But it's interesting, because with handbags I am less picky about making imaginative, unique choices.  It's still important to me, but the Chanel 2.55 or Classic Flap remain my favourite handbags of all time and they're quite ubiquitous.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Mcandy

bisbee said:


> Not every single person.  I had that Revlon version back in the ‘70s…it was a collaboration with Cartier.  No idea where it is now, and I would not get a “real” one.


Youre right not every single person. My mom couldnt afford even the fake one. Real gold can be pricey too even if its cheaper than the original.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I think ‘every single person’ is just a figure of speech, to express that tooo many people  have it. Please don’t b offended and just take this thread lightly, as intended


----------



## bisbee

jshih1337 said:


> Very much against fakes, if you can’t afford a real one then get something else. Travel to any affluent area, they’re everywhere


The Revlon version was not a fake…it was a collaboration with Cartier, as I said.  It said “Revlon” on it and was obviously approved by Cartier.

I didn’t say I couldn’t afford a “real” one…I said I wouldn’t want one.  Big difference.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> The Revlon version was not a fake…it was a collaboration with Cartier, as I said.  It said “Revlon” on it and was obviously approved by Cartier.
> 
> I didn’t say I couldn’t afford a “real” one…I said I wouldn’t want one.  Big difference.


What year was the “inspired” collab?


----------



## eonxblue

limom said:


> What year was the “inspired” collab?



1970


----------



## Classy Collector

pukasonqo said:


> This might be considered rude but I personally don’t understand the need to upgrade engagement rings, I also don’t get the trend for stones so big that the ring ends looking tacky (like a pop ring)


I never understood this too (upgrade engagement Diamond size). I thought the whole idea of engagement ring is to remember the love and gesture from fiancé. If you change the centre stone, wouldn’t you jus be throwing all that memory away? I don’t get it lol.


----------



## Classy Collector

jshih1337 said:


> Very much against fakes, if you can’t afford a real one then get something else. Travel to any affluent area, they’re everywhere


Very much agree with absolutely against fakes. Trust me, the people who know, know. They could be from mining or jewelry industry. They could tell from conversation distance and you’ll be forever identified a fake in their circle.


----------



## limom

Classy Collector said:


> Very much agree with absolutely against fakes. Trust me, the people who know, know. They could be from mining or jewelry industry. They could tell from conversation distance and you’ll be forever identified a fake in their circle.


Nah.
The super fakes that comes out of China are IDENTICAL to the real deal.
So unless they have a loupe and look at the stones and the hallmarks that carefully, they have zero clues.
I know it is disheartening to think but it is the honest truth


----------



## Mcandy

Classy Collector said:


> I never understood this too (upgrade engagement Diamond size). I thought the whole idea of engagement ring is to remember the love and gesture from fiancé. If you change the centre stone, wouldn’t you jus be throwing all that memory away? I don’t get it lol.


 If I had that much money. 


limom said:


> Nah.
> The super fakes that comes out of China are IDENTICAL to the real deal.
> So unless they have a loupe and look at the stones and the hallmarks that carefully, they have zero clues.
> I know it is disheartening to think but it is the honest truth


There are jewelry even in Japan that uses the same material like vca… gold, gemstone and even the quality. The only difference is the legit code. Jewelries are not like bags. People would not scrutize like they do with bags. They wont look underneath the ring or bother with a loupe. What they will wanna know is if it was real gold or not. Diamond or cz.  You should see the inspired jewelries that ive seen in live selling. They look really amazing! Probably the difference could be the weight of the gold too. But even then those who make the fake can make it weigh more.


----------



## limom

Mcandy said:


> If I had that much money.
> 
> There are jewelry even in Japan that uses the same material like vca… gold, gemstone and even the quality. The only difference is the legit code. Jewelries are not like bags. People would not scrutize like they do with bags. They wont look underneath the ring or bother with a loupe. What they will wanna know is if it was real gold or not. Diamond or cz.  You should see the inspired jewelries that ive seen in live selling. They look really amazing! Probably the difference could be the weight of the gold too. But even then those who make the fake can make it weigh more.


I follow a forum elsewhere and even the weight is the same.
Incredible.


----------



## Noorasi

Not sure if this is unpopular, but I've come to the conclusion that I shouldn't buy anything that can flip over - so necklaces and bracelets that clearly have a backside and the front that's supposed to be showing. That includes all stones and diamonds that have been inserted into a gold or silver background. I just get so annoyed when I look into the mirror and my pretty lil' diamond is facing my neck and not the world. Goddammit with these wandering pieces.

So for my sanity, I should stick with jewelry that doesn't have a "wrong side". Pearls and chains that can't flip over. Rings and watches can be trusted to stay in place too. VCA Alhambra and most pendants are just not for me.


----------



## 880

Eh, whenever I post in this thread, I scroll back and invariably, I’ve posted the opposite and changed my mind a zillion times. But I have to say I love reading everyone’s contributions

so, I wish I could see some sentimental value to engagement rings, but DH never liked my first one (it was a hand me down from my MIL when she upgraded, and it was meant to be a stand in until we had the wherewithal and the idea for a more personal one down the road). I’ve lost a few since, and DH mistakenly threw out an engagement sapphire with newspapers one year.  so I took to wearing a travel eternity band for a while. I also had some older family stones made into rings in case I felt like wearing that style. Then DH said he loved the idea of me wearing a Bulgari serpenti on either the pinky or ring finger better. So, now the other rings sit in the box.

i hate jewelry that moves and flips (but I love a vintage aquamarine pendant pin that does just that. And I wear my bracelets super large bc I like pushing them back when I type and bc it makes me feel thinner.

i love real jewelry and fashion jewelry. I will never own any carved chalcedony from Suzanne Belperrons licensed stuff by Verdura Belperron simply bc the stuff I love is 500K and up, so I adore my KJL legal inspired pieces.

i think The rules dont matter. Basically you do whatever works with your aesthetic. Last night I wore all my favorites (bulgari, Verdura Belperron plus a Foundrae chain and the pendant. I was going to wear a leopard coat with a big rhinestone pin too, but I decided I would get too warm. Then the serpenti bracelet (forgot to put on the viper ring that day) instead of a wedding or engagement ring, and the pins mixed with VCA necklace

i do agree with @lill_canele re VCA rock crystal, though I have a TPF friend who has the 20 motif RC  and it looks great on her


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> Eh, whenever I post in this thread, I scroll back and invariably, I’ve posted the opposite and changed my mind a zillion times. But I have to say I love reading everyone’s contributions
> 
> so, I wish I could see some sentimental value to engagement rings, but DH never liked my first one (it was a hand me down from my MIL when she upgraded, and it was meant to be a stand in until we had the wherewithal and the idea for a more personal one down the road). I’ve lost a few since, and DH mistakenly threw out an engagement sapphire with newspapers one year.  so I took to wearing a travel eternity band for a while. I also had some older family stones made into rings in case I felt like wearing that style. Then DH said he loved the idea of me wearing a Bulgari serpenti on either the pinky or ring finger better. So, now the other rings sit in the box.
> 
> i hate jewelry that moves and flips (but I love a vintage aquamarine pendant pin that does just that. And I wear my bracelets super large bc I like pushing them back when I type and bc it makes me feel thinner.
> 
> i love real jewelry and fashion jewelry. I will never own any carved chalcedony from Suzanne Belperrons licensed stuff by Verdura Belperron simply bc the stuff I love is 500K and up, so I adore my KJL legal inspired pieces.
> 
> i think The rules dont matter. Basically you do whatever works with your aesthetic. Last night I wore all my favorites (bulgari, Verdura Belperron plus a Foundrae chain and the pendant. I was going to wear a leopard coat with a big rhinestone pin too, but I decided I would get too warm. Then the serpenti bracelet (forgot to put on the viper ring that day) instead of a wedding or engagement ring, and the pins mixed with VCA necklace
> 
> i do agree with @lill_canele re VCA rock crystal, though I have a TPF friend who has the 20 motif RC  and it looks great on her
> 
> View attachment 5369512
> View attachment 5369513
> View attachment 5369522
> View attachment 5369524
> View attachment 5369525



sorry, OOT. Just wanted to say amazing ear climber earrings!  Badass and elegant at the same time.


----------



## 880

BVBookshop said:


> sorry, OOT. Just wanted to say amazing ear climber earrings!  Badass and elegant at the same time.


Thank you, the corne design by Suzanne Belperron, licensed reproduction by Verdura Belperron, is possibly a 1930’s design
I love that back then she wanted to do a faux multi piercing
it is the first piece of jewelry I’ve ever tried on that DH thought immediately we are walking out with that


----------



## Mcandy

limom said:


> I follow a forum elsewhere and even the weight is the same.
> Incredible.


Yes for cheaper price. Although it can be expensive though not as expensive as the original. I also know from saudi they sell the perfect fake with a much higher fee than other fakes because it was mirror copy and materials are gold and diamonds too. Everything can be faked now so it makes buying online challenging.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## canto bight

880 said:


> Eh, whenever I post in this thread, I scroll back and invariably, I’ve posted the opposite and changed my mind a zillion times. But I have to say I love reading everyone’s contributions
> 
> so, I wish I could see some sentimental value to engagement rings, but DH never liked my first one (it was a hand me down from my MIL when she upgraded, and it was meant to be a stand in until we had the wherewithal and the idea for a more personal one down the road). I’ve lost a few since, and DH mistakenly threw out an engagement sapphire with newspapers one year.  so I took to wearing a travel eternity band for a while. I also had some older family stones made into rings in case I felt like wearing that style. Then DH said he loved the idea of me wearing a Bulgari serpenti on either the pinky or ring finger better. So, now the other rings sit in the box.
> 
> i hate jewelry that moves and flips (but I love a vintage aquamarine pendant pin that does just that. And I wear my bracelets super large bc I like pushing them back when I type and bc it makes me feel thinner.
> 
> i love real jewelry and fashion jewelry. I will never own any carved chalcedony from Suzanne Belperrons licensed stuff by Verdura Belperron simply bc the stuff I love is 500K and up, so I adore my KJL legal inspired pieces.
> 
> i think The rules dont matter. Basically you do whatever works with your aesthetic. Last night I wore all my favorites (bulgari, Verdura Belperron plus a Foundrae chain and the pendant. I was going to wear a leopard coat with a big rhinestone pin too, but I decided I would get too warm. Then the serpenti bracelet (forgot to put on the viper ring that day) instead of a wedding or engagement ring, and the pins mixed with VCA necklace
> 
> i do agree with @lill_canele re VCA rock crystal, though I have a TPF friend who has the 20 motif RC  and it looks great on her
> 
> View attachment 5369512
> View attachment 5369513
> View attachment 5369522
> View attachment 5369524
> View attachment 5369525



I'm screaming at how cool and beautiful you always look.


----------



## Roie55

"Minimal, paired down, classic", all REALLY boring.
that quote that keeps getting thrown out that Coco Chanel apparently said "when you leave the house take 1 thing off"
no thanks, pretty sure I can fit another ring or bracelet in there. Boring doesn't get remembered.


----------



## mocktail

I   diamonds, but yesterday I discovered I actually like the plain Cartier Juste un Clou bracelet more than the one with diamonds


----------



## Mcandy

Ive been watching live videos of jewelries from japan and I noticed how much diamonds they were selling in all sizes! Much as they are expensive, they really are not a rare stone


----------



## 880

canto bight said:


> I'm screaming at how cool and beautiful you always look.


Thank you so much for your kind words! Hugs


----------



## Louish

I love that I change my mind each time I find this thread 

So at the moment my personal unpopular opinions are:

I can wear a necklace or earrings but not both. Feels too much.

I keep yellow gold for my “fun” jewellery. My fine jewellery right now is exclusively platinum (rings) or rose gold.


----------



## darkangel07760

Roie55 said:


> "Minimal, paired down, classic", all REALLY boring.
> that quote that keeps getting thrown out that Coco Chanel apparently said "when you leave the house take 1 thing off"
> no thanks, pretty sure I can fit another ring or bracelet in there. Boring doesn't get remembered.


Love this! I wear as much as my patience that day allows me. Some days I can pile it on, other days it aggravates me and I wear barely anything


----------



## kitkat_08

I *cannot *stand** costume jewelry from designers that costs hundreds, or even thousands, of dollars. Especially if it's literally just a logo and has nothing interesting to offer design-wise, like all those strass & brass pieces from Chanel, Dior, etc. Maybe it's because in my culture anything less pure than 18 karat gold is considered worthless and I have a hard time shaking that mentality... or maybe it's because the one time I bought a Chanel costume jewelry necklace it started painting my skin green as if I was auditioning for the part as Leonardo, Raphael, Donatello or even Michelangelo in a live-action Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 

I'd much, much rather have something non-branded from a local jeweler in solid gold.


----------



## Mcandy

kitkat_08 said:


> I *cannot *stand** costume jewelry from designers that costs hundreds, or even thousands, of dollars. Especially if it's literally just a logo and has nothing interesting to offer design-wise, like all those strass & brass pieces from Chanel, Dior, etc. Maybe it's because in my culture anything less pure than 18 karat gold is considered worthless and I have a hard time shaking that mentality... or maybe it's because the one time I bought a Chanel costume jewelry necklace it started painting my skin green as if I was auditioning for the part as Leonardo, Raphael, Donatello or even Michelangelo in a live-action Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
> 
> I'd much, much rather have something non-branded from a local jeweler in solid gold.


Chanel coatume jewelry are so expensive! Its like buying real gold. That is something i wont splurge either. Costume jewelries can discolor, can wear faster and you cant wear them everyday. I remember when that pearl earrings from dior was so popular and people started regreting it after few months of use. Now you can purchase same style with real south sea pearls which are cheaper than the original dior design


----------



## tinybutterfly

I don't like Apple watches. Dh has offered to get one for me a few times, he wears one, but I don't get the point...they pretty much all look alike except for the band. I still wear regular watches very frequently, because I like them. I have five old style watches and would consider purchasing more. lol.

I have never really liked white metal jewelry. It was something to wear occasionally for fun or a change, before I got married, but I prefer yellow gold. Yellow gold looks better on my skin. I have worn a ton of white metal jewelry over the years, because my original wedding set was white metal and since I did not like mixing metals when I was younger, I wore all white metals for a loooong time. As I have gotten older, I am fine mixing metals. I am now back to wearing mostly yellow metals and only wearing white metal occasionally for a change or I mix it with my yellow gold items.

I have never really liked tennis bracelets, I think because most I have seen are set in white gold. I do like yellow gold tennis bracelets, though. I would wear a yellow gold tennis bracelet, every day, with my jeans. lol.

I love "mood" jewelry, the kind people used to wear in the sixties! My older cousins had the fun mood rings back then.  I have a necklace that is shaped like a turtle and a spinning band ring that changes colors deepening on your "mood." I picked both of these pieces up at marinas on different boat vacations. I only wear these out on the lake for fun. They remind me of my cousins when I was a little girl, they are nostalgic. I need to get a "mood" bracelet this summer to complete my "set."


----------



## joseybird

Unpopular opinion: with rare exceptions I think that stacking bracelets or layering necklaces tend to look messy and not nearly as elegant as in advertisements.


----------



## Vintage Leather

There’s a big difference between Replica and Inspired.
Inspired is the exact same design, with quality materials, but no designer name. It may be made with different materials. A replica is a fake, and it has the logo or hallmarks of the company it is pretending to be.

I have a lot of issues with liars and fakes. I own a few inspired pieces and I love them. One necklace is a clover leaf, but it has gorgeous Edwardian-inspired wire-work with a scatter of diamonds, in platinum. It’s the same size as a VCA piece, but I think it’s much more interesting and lovely.


----------



## sosauce

I don’t like white gold. It’s a poor imitation of platinum. I have a few white gold pieces, and every single one of them I wish were in platinum. 

Ironically, vintage Van Cleef and Cartier diamond jewelry is more readily available in platinum. But everything contemporary from these two brands is basically nonexistent in platinum. I don’t wear my white gold pieces very often, because I can’t stand it when the plating starts to wear off.

I bought the VCA 2020 holiday pendant with the white gold guilloche, and when I put it next to my platinum pieces in my white metal section, I sigh. Will VCA ever introduce Alhambra in platinum? Like… I’m waiting.


----------



## joseybird

sosauce said:


> I don’t like white gold. It’s a poor imitation of platinum. I have a few white gold pieces, and every single one of them I wish were in platinum.
> 
> Ironically, vintage Van Cleef and Cartier diamond jewelry is more readily available in platinum. But everything contemporary from these two brands is basically nonexistent in platinum. I don’t wear my white gold pieces very often, because I can’t stand it when the plating starts to wear off.
> 
> I bought the VCA 2020 holiday pendant with the white gold guilloche, and when I put it next to my platinum pieces in my white metal section, I sigh. Will VCA ever introduce Alhambra in platinum? Like… I’m waiting.



Yeah I won’t touch white gold because I don’t want to deal with plating rubbing off.


----------



## misstrine85

Less is more


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## sassification

sosauce said:


> I don’t like white gold. It’s a poor imitation of platinum. I have a few white gold pieces, and every single one of them I wish were in platinum.
> 
> Ironically, vintage Van Cleef and Cartier diamond jewelry is more readily available in platinum. But everything contemporary from these two brands is basically nonexistent in platinum. I don’t wear my white gold pieces very often, because I can’t stand it when the plating starts to wear off.
> 
> I bought the VCA 2020 holiday pendant with the white gold guilloche, and when I put it next to my platinum pieces in my white metal section, I sigh. Will VCA ever introduce Alhambra in platinum? Like… I’m waiting.



Could you elaborate on the difference you see btw the VCA whitw gold vs platinum? I dont have any platinum pieces so i am just very curious.. i feel like white gold is brighter, whiter than platinum although i have had non VCA white gold ring that need re-rhodiuming after 8 yrs of extensive wesring, but so far, i find VCA white gold the nicest, in comparison with Cartier and coco crush but i dont have that much pieces to compare with


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

sosauce said:


> I don’t like white gold. It’s a poor imitation of platinum. I have a few white gold pieces, and every single one of them I wish were in platinum.
> 
> Ironically, vintage Van Cleef and Cartier diamond jewelry is more readily available in platinum. But everything contemporary from these two brands is basically nonexistent in platinum. I don’t wear my white gold pieces very often, because I can’t stand it when the plating starts to wear off.
> 
> I bought the VCA 2020 holiday pendant with the white gold guilloche, and when I put it next to my platinum pieces in my white metal section, I sigh. Will VCA ever introduce Alhambra in platinum? Like… I’m waiting.


Totally agree for rings and earrings, even the highest quality WG gets yellowish over time.

However for necklaces or bracelets, especially with thinner chains, it’s not as obvious. My Platinum chains look dull and there’s nothing to do about it, because Platinum is soft and scratches easily.
While no metal is lost unlike gold, you cannot polish a chain so it will stay really grayish which is not flattering on skin and seems kind of dirty (to me at least).

So in the end I prefer RG necklaces


----------



## sosauce

sassification said:


> Could you elaborate on the difference you see btw the VCA whitw gold vs platinum? I dont have any platinum pieces so i am just very curious.. i feel like white gold is brighter, whiter than platinum although i have had non VCA white gold ring that need re-rhodiuming after 8 yrs of extensive wesring, but so far, i find VCA white gold the nicest, in comparison with Cartier and coco crush but i dont have that much pieces to compare with


My first piece of fine jewelry was a platinum bracelet I got when I was 9. I wore that until I was 17, when I lost it during the last day of my high school’s musical performance. Very sad. After that, I couldn’t wear any jewelry for 4 years, because I had such an attachment to my old bracelet… Anyways, that bracelet may have biased me towards platinum. 

Overall, I like platinum’s heft. It feels substantial. A quality material. Platinum is also more secure for holding diamonds, because it’s not as elastic and “springy” as gold.

Humans have been crafting gold for millennia, since it’s a soft, pliable material to work with. But this softness also makes gold easy to bend and deform. Claws, prongs, and beads made of gold wear down, which makes diamonds eventually come loose in a bracelet or ring. Thin chains made of gold will also stretch. It’s why I prefer platinum over gold. But I still think there’s a place for yellow and rose gold jewelry, since it’s boring to only wear one color metal forever. 

Jewelry will often come in three color options: yellow, rose, or white. Yellow gold and rose gold are a given. But for that third white metal option, I’ve seen platinum, white gold, or even silver being offered.

Silver is actually whiter than white gold — at least at first. But silver tarnishes. Silver scratches easily. Silver is easy to bend. It needs a lot of maintenance. Between silver and white gold, the choice is very easy that white gold is the better option. Even though white gold is a little less white, white gold is a more carefree material than silver.

White gold with rhodium plating is whiter than platinum. But the plating scratches off easily. I bought a white gold bracelet from Tiffany. It was the first white gold piece I ever owned. The bottom of the bracelet became noticeably yellow after 8 months. Not so yellow that you could tell from a distance. More of a buttery, creamy, off white color — like a paler version of Chanel’s light gold hardware. I got it replated, and like 4 months later, I noticed once again that the top and bottom weren’t the same color anymore. Anyways, my white gold bracelet also became ever so slightly misshapen with time. I sold it eventually, because I just didn’t like babying it. Up until then, I always thought white gold and platinum were virtually interchangeable. My platinum bracelet that I wore as a literal child through playgrounds never had these issues.

Platinum is more gray than the other metals, but it’s definitely white. Personally, I’ve never noticed my platinum pieces becoming more gray over time. I feel like the color stays the same, but maybe with scratches it becomes more mattified? I see men with platinum bands that are decades old, and I don’t feel like the color looks any grayer now compared to new bands.

For the same reasons that someone would buy white gold over silver, I would choose platinum over white gold. Platinum is a stronger and more carefree material. It gives me a bit more comfort that I won’t have to deal with clasps getting misshaped, or diamonds falling out, or chains snapping. I mean, those things can happen with platinum, too. But platinum has the best balance of strength, weight, color, and durability in my opinion. Everyone I know who acquires both platinum and white gold pieces in their jewelry collection tells me that platinum is their favorite choice for white metals. I am, of course, in agreement.

Anyways, here’s a photo of two pendants I have from Tiffany. One is white gold and the other is platinum. Honestly, I don’t see a color difference, like even after carefully trying to discern one up close. My SA says that she’s seen white gold pendants turn yellow over time, especially around the back of the neck, where the chain is touching skin and clothing constantly. But I rotate my necklaces frequently, so this hasn’t happened to me.


----------



## Mcandy

sosauce said:


> I don’t like white gold. It’s a poor imitation of platinum. I have a few white gold pieces, and every single one of them I wish were in platinum.
> 
> Ironically, vintage Van Cleef and Cartier diamond jewelry is more readily available in platinum. But everything contemporary from these two brands is basically nonexistent in platinum. I don’t wear my white gold pieces very often, because I can’t stand it when the plating starts to wear off.
> 
> I bought the VCA 2020 holiday pendant with the white gold guilloche, and when I put it next to my platinum pieces in my white metal section, I sigh. Will VCA ever introduce Alhambra in platinum? Like… I’m waiting.


Platinums value plummet nowadays and white gold is quite the opposite. It has skyrocketed in value. Some pawnshop dont even accept platinum anymore. Take advantage of it. Buy while platinum is cheap


----------



## joseybird

sosauce said:


> My first piece of fine jewelry was a platinum bracelet I got when I was 9. I wore that until I was 17, when I lost it during the last day of my high school’s musical performance. Very sad. After that, I couldn’t wear any jewelry for 4 years, because I had such an attachment to my old bracelet… Anyways, that bracelet may have biased me towards platinum.
> 
> Overall, I like platinum’s heft. It feels substantial. A quality material. Platinum is also more secure for holding diamonds, because it’s not as elastic and “springy” as gold.
> 
> Humans have been crafting gold for millennia, since it’s a soft, pliable material to work with. But this softness also makes gold easy to bend and deform. Claws, prongs, and beads made of gold wear down, which makes diamonds eventually come loose in a bracelet or ring. Thin chains made of gold will also stretch. It’s why I prefer platinum over gold. But I still think there’s a place for yellow and rose gold jewelry, since it’s boring to only wear one color metal forever.
> 
> Jewelry will often come in three color options: yellow, rose, or white. Yellow gold and rose gold are a given. But for that third white metal option, I’ve seen platinum, white gold, or even silver being offered.
> 
> Silver is actually whiter than white gold — at least at first. But silver tarnishes. Silver scratches easily. Silver is easy to bend. It needs a lot of maintenance. Between silver and white gold, the choice is very easy that white gold is the better option. Even though white gold is a little less white, white gold is a more carefree material than silver.
> 
> White gold with rhodium plating is whiter than platinum. But the plating scratches off easily. I bought a white gold bracelet from Tiffany. It was the first white gold piece I ever owned. The bottom of the bracelet became noticeably yellow after 8 months. Not so yellow that you could tell from a distance. More of a buttery, creamy, off white color — like a paler version of Chanel’s light gold hardware. I got it replated, and like 4 months later, I noticed once again that the top and bottom weren’t the same color anymore. Anyways, my white gold bracelet also became ever so slightly misshapen with time. I sold it eventually, because I just didn’t like babying it. Up until then, I always thought white gold and platinum were virtually interchangeable. My platinum bracelet that I wore as a literal child through playgrounds never had these issues.
> 
> Platinum is more gray than the other metals, but it’s definitely white. Personally, I’ve never noticed my platinum pieces becoming more gray over time. I feel like the color stays the same, but maybe with scratches it becomes more mattified? I see men with platinum bands that are decades old, and I don’t feel like the color looks any grayer now compared to new bands.
> 
> For the same reasons that someone would buy white gold over silver, I would choose platinum over white gold. Platinum is a stronger and more carefree material. It gives me a bit more comfort that I won’t have to deal with clasps getting misshaped, or diamonds falling out, or chains snapping. I mean, those things can happen with platinum, too. But platinum has the best balance of strength, weight, color, and durability in my opinion. Everyone I know who acquires both platinum and white gold pieces in their jewelry collection tells me that platinum is their favorite choice for white metals. I am, of course, in agreement.
> 
> Anyways, here’s a photo of two pendants I have from Tiffany. One is white gold and the other is platinum. Honestly, I don’t see a color difference, like even after carefully trying to discern one up close. My SA says that she’s seen white gold pendants turn yellow over time, especially around the back of the neck, where the chain is touching skin and clothing constantly. But I rotate my necklaces frequently, so this hasn’t happened to me.
> 
> View attachment 5423421



I’m 100% with you. I’m honestly not sure why anyone would prefer white gold over platinum. Even though plated white gold is whiter, it’s plating, not gold, and it wears off…


----------



## darkangel07760

I prefer unplated white gold, the warm tone is flattering on my skin


----------



## ctsq7

These could be pretty unpopular since my tastes run a little bit on the wild side
I think for the majority of people, they would look best with minimal makeup while wearing their jewelry or with no jewelry if they have their normal amount of makeup on
I think having an earring in just 1 ear is much more cool than having them in both ears and I think a mans appearance is never helped by earrings
For my taste, wearing a watch, bracelet(s), rings, necklace, earrings, all at once is far too much on just about anyone, it is much more flattering and interesting when someone wears one very nice piece that suits them well and makes people curious when they see it
I'm reminded of a time I sat next to a very tall Asian woman on a flight who had no jewelry on except a vintage(probably) oval Patek Phillipe watch...that really left an impression on me


----------



## 07Daisy91

I wish more high end brands made pieces in sterling silver. 
I dislike rose gold and yellow gold and I'm allergic to nickel, which means I can pretty much only wear silver. 
I find it difficult to find interesting pieces made from it.
It's frustrating to see everything in white gold.


----------



## BPC

07Daisy91 said:


> I wish more high end brands made pieces in sterling silver.
> I dislike rose gold and yellow gold and I'm allergic to nickel, which means I can pretty much only wear silver.
> I find it difficult to find interesting pieces made from it.
> It's frustrating to see everything in white gold.



I'm also allergic to nickel. Tiffany and Cartier do not use nickel in their white gold, they use palladium. There's also Platinum which doesn't contain nickel. So you have options other than silver from lux brands.


----------



## escamillo

07Daisy91 said:


> I wish more high end brands made pieces in sterling silver.
> I dislike rose gold and yellow gold and I'm allergic to nickel, which means I can pretty much only wear silver.
> I find it difficult to find interesting pieces made from it.
> It's frustrating to see everything in white gold.


I love gold, including unplated nickel-free white gold, but I still second this! I love how precious metals (silver included) age and patina, and rhodium plating ruins that for me.

That’s my real issue with WG, the vast majority is plated. I think unplated WG, platinum and silver are all more attractive than rhodium-plated WG.

Rhodium has a different luster, almost harsh to my eye. And it ages badly. Unplated WG and platinum are both beautiful but have a grey tone. Silver has a lovely luster, white but softer than rhodium and much more graceful in how it ages. I’m also seeing a lot of black rhodium lately, and I can’t help but think many of those pieces would be better in oxidized silver.

Silver was for centuries revered as a precious metal and used in high jewelry. Only around the turn of the last century, when platinum and WG became commercially available, did people stop valuing silver. I collect antique jewelry, so I have great appreciation for the unique looks you can achieve with silver. There’s nothing quite like it.


----------



## Jem131

BPC said:


> I'm also allergic to nickel. Tiffany and Cartier do not use nickel in their white gold, they use palladium. There's also Platinum which doesn't contain nickel. So you have options other than silver from lux brands.


I’m SO glad I love what I love and wear what I love without care of what people think. My only personal dislike is gold-plated designer jewelry, but only because I’d rather invest in all gold or platinum pieces.


----------



## Jem131

escamillo said:


> I love gold, including unplated nickel-free white gold, but I still second this! I love how precious metals (silver included) age and patina, and rhodium plating ruins that for me.
> 
> That’s my real issue with WG, the vast majority is plated. I think unplated WG, platinum and silver are all more attractive than rhodium-plated WG.
> 
> Rhodium has a different luster, almost harsh to my eye. And it ages badly. Unplated WG and platinum are both beautiful but have a grey tone. Silver has a lovely luster, white but softer than rhodium and much more graceful in how it ages. I’m also seeing a lot of black rhodium lately, and I can’t help but think many of those pieces would be better in oxidized silver.
> 
> Silver was for centuries revered as a precious metal and used in high jewelry. Only around the turn of the last century, when platinum and WG became commercially available, did people stop valuing silver. I collect antique jewelry, so I have great appreciation for the unique looks you can achieve with silver. There’s nothing quite like it.


The patina of aged sterling is lovely; however it is best stored in a tarnish resistant jewelry box, or you must keep a polishing cloth handy.


----------



## escamillo

Jem131 said:


> The patina of aged sterling is lovely; however it is best stored in a tarnish resistant jewelry box, or you must keep a polishing cloth handy.


Definitely! I have a few boxes, all with anti tarnish lining. Works a charm.


----------



## Jem131

sosauce said:


> My first piece of fine jewelry was a platinum bracelet I got when I was 9. I wore that until I was 17, when I lost it during the last day of my high school’s musical performance. Very sad. After that, I couldn’t wear any jewelry for 4 years, because I had such an attachment to my old bracelet… Anyways, that bracelet may have biased me towards platinum.
> 
> Overall, I like platinum’s heft. It feels substantial. A quality material. Platinum is also more secure for holding diamonds, because it’s not as elastic and “springy” as gold.
> 
> Humans have been crafting gold for millennia, since it’s a soft, pliable material to work with. But this softness also makes gold easy to bend and deform. Claws, prongs, and beads made of gold wear down, which makes diamonds eventually come loose in a bracelet or ring. Thin chains made of gold will also stretch. It’s why I prefer platinum over gold. But I still think there’s a place for yellow and rose gold jewelry, since it’s boring to only wear one color metal forever.
> 
> Jewelry will often come in three color options: yellow, rose, or white. Yellow gold and rose gold are a given. But for that third white metal option, I’ve seen platinum, white gold, or even silver being offered.
> 
> Silver is actually whiter than white gold — at least at first. But silver tarnishes. Silver scratches easily. Silver is easy to bend. It needs a lot of maintenance. Between silver and white gold, the choice is very easy that white gold is the better option. Even though white gold is a little less white, white gold is a more carefree material than silver.
> 
> White gold with rhodium plating is whiter than platinum. But the plating scratches off easily. I bought a white gold bracelet from Tiffany. It was the first white gold piece I ever owned. The bottom of the bracelet became noticeably yellow after 8 months. Not so yellow that you could tell from a distance. More of a buttery, creamy, off white color — like a paler version of Chanel’s light gold hardware. I got it replated, and like 4 months later, I noticed once again that the top and bottom weren’t the same color anymore. Anyways, my white gold bracelet also became ever so slightly misshapen with time. I sold it eventually, because I just didn’t like babying it. Up until then, I always thought white gold and platinum were virtually interchangeable. My platinum bracelet that I wore as a literal child through playgrounds never had these issues.
> 
> Platinum is more gray than the other metals, but it’s definitely white. Personally, I’ve never noticed my platinum pieces becoming more gray over time. I feel like the color stays the same, but maybe with scratches it becomes more mattified? I see men with platinum bands that are decades old, and I don’t feel like the color looks any grayer now compared to new bands.
> 
> For the same reasons that someone would buy white gold over silver, I would choose platinum over white gold. Platinum is a stronger and more carefree material. It gives me a bit more comfort that I won’t have to deal with clasps getting misshaped, or diamonds falling out, or chains snapping. I mean, those things can happen with platinum, too. But platinum has the best balance of strength, weight, color, and durability in my opinion. Everyone I know who acquires both platinum and white gold pieces in their jewelry collection tells me that platinum is their favorite choice for white metals. I am, of course, in agreement.
> 
> Anyways, here’s a photo of two pendants I have from Tiffany. One is white gold and the other is platinum. Honestly, I don’t see a color difference, like even after carefully trying to discern one up close. My SA says that she’s seen white gold pendants turn yellow over time, especially around the back of the neck, where the chain is touching skin and clothing constantly. But I rotate my necklaces frequently, so this hasn’t happened to me.
> 
> View attachment 5423421


I see the difference.


----------



## SDC2003

Unpopular opinion: I am tired of seeing the same or similar combinations of over the top cartier, vca and/or bulgari jewelry arm stacks on social media. It doesn’t help when the cartier or vca community groups repost the same images over and over. It’s just getting old and uninteresting, and with the economy being so-so it shows lack of self awareness and taste. Although people who do this likely have little anyway.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## earthygirl

I will probably get some heat for this but here goes anyway: A single bangle/bracelet or two on a wrist  looks more elegant and classy than having an arm party with several. The arm party just looks like a display of money...kind of tacky imo. Sorry, not a fan of overstacking. People should wear all of their jewelry just not at the same time!


----------



## Kfka_btsea

SDC2003 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I am tired of seeing the same or similar combinations of over the top cartier, vca and/or bulgari jewelry arm stacks on social media. It doesn’t help when the cartier or vca community groups repost the same images over and over. It’s just getting old and uninteresting, and with the economy being so-so it shows lack of self awareness and taste. Although people who do this likely have little anyway.



I find it okay for people to post / do whatever they want especially re: wealth as it's their money. But agreed that an arm party just to show off how much one can spend doesn't indicate taste and can be the opposite.

Nothing against arm parties - there are some that look really good. But if it's like, "look I bought 5 of these expensive but entry level branded bracelets" then there are similarly / more expensive things that look like more than just a stack of gold on one's arm.

Frankly the same can be said about branded bags - it helps (often better design considerations, better quality) but it doesn't make one stylish. Choosing a really loud branded bag might even have the opposite effect


----------



## SDC2003

earthygirl said:


> I will probably get some heat for this but here goes anyway: A single bangle/bracelet or two on a wrist  looks more elegant and classy than having an arm party with several. The arm party just looks like a display of money...kind of tacky imo. Sorry, not a fan of overstacking. People should wear all of their jewelry just not at the same time!


Agree and this is what I was getting at in my unpopular opinion.


----------



## earthygirl

SDC2003 said:


> Agree and this is what I was getting at in my unpopular opinion.


yes...I meant to reply to your post that I agreed with you! =)


----------



## jenayb

I like single bracelets, but I WAY prefer stacking my bracelets.

It isn't a matter of flashing what I have or showing off, and I think many others would agree with me..

I look at it as a way to be creative; I love the eclectic feel and all of the different textures. It also took me a long time to figure out what works together & what doesn't, how to mix metals, where to add some bling, etc.


----------



## 880

i like seeing different things, and I am personally not fond of stacking. In my case, I like bigger jewelry, and  I don’t want to hear brackets clinking against each other. But, I also have a shorter, chunkier forearm, so stacks don’t look as good on me.




jenaywins said:


> look at it as a way to be creative; I love the eclectic feel and all of the different textures. It also took me a long time to figure out what works together & what doesn't, how to mix metals, where to add some bling, etc.


You do it amazingly well
This is a very popular opinion lol


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> i like seeing different things, and I am personally not fond of stacking. In my case, I don’t want to hear brackets clinking against each other. But, I also have a shorter, chunkier forearm, so some stacks don’t look as good on me
> 
> 
> 
> You do it amazingly well
> This is a very popular opinion lol



  Hi gf! Thank you so much!


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion:
I like patina and what Suzanne Belperron referred to as grey gold (hammered, somewhat unpolished, perhaps aged white gold)

My DH, H SA, and my independent jeweler have all suddenly voiced the opinion that WG or even silver don’t  do my complexion any favors. I haven’t bought any recently except for an Eleuteri rock crystal ring from the 1950s that was relatively modest in price.


----------



## foxgal

Apologies for being OT, but since so many people have mentioned liking silver, unplated white gold, nickel allergies, platinum, etc…I just wanted to mention Leen Heyne’s gorgeous creations as options. Because of twisting of the metal, his “white gold” is mixed with palladium and comes out a beautiful soft grey. Here are some creations his IG. I have the thick silver twist ring and LOVE it!








Which brings me to my unpopular opinion: I don’t like the look when people ONLY wear recognizable branded pieces. Imho, it’s like logo-mania and seems unimaginative. Mix it up with unbranded, under-the-radar, unique and personal pieces!


----------



## Norm.Core

foxgal said:


> Which brings me to my unpopular opinion: I don’t like the look when people ONLY wear recognizable branded pieces. Imho, it’s like logo-mania and seems unimaginative. Mix it up with unbranded, under-the-radar, unique and personal pieces!



^ Yup! Mix it up and put your spin on it. Seems what we see as “stylish” nowadays is the $$$$ price tag. Not true.


----------



## lulilu

joseybird said:


> Unpopular opinion: with rare exceptions I think that stacking bracelets or layering necklaces tend to look messy and not nearly as elegant as in advertisements.





SDC2003 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I am tired of seeing the same or similar combinations of over the top cartier, vca and/or bulgari jewelry arm stacks on social media. It doesn’t help when the cartier or vca community groups repost the same images over and over.





earthygirl said:


> I will probably get some heat for this but here goes anyway: A single bangle/bracelet or two on a wrist  looks more elegant and classy than having an arm party with several. Sorry, not a fan of overstacking.


I have to agree with not loving the (what seems like) recent plethora of photos with so many bracelets, rings, etc. worn at once.  In fact, the term "stack" makes me shudder.  A couple of bracelets artfully chosen can look great, but what seems like a dozen or more makes me just ask myself "why?"


----------



## Jem131

jenaywins said:


> I like single bracelets, but I WAY prefer stacking my bracelets.
> 
> It isn't a matter of flashing what I have or showing off, and I think many others would agree with me..
> 
> I look at it as a way to be creative; I love the eclectic feel and all of the different textures. It also took me a long time to figure out what works together & what doesn't, how to mix metals, where to add some bling, etc.


If you look hard enough you can find someone who hates EVERYTHING..bracelets stacked, single or wearing a bracelet at all. Given that this is a site where people love beautiful things, where I’ve seen external criticism of its members for loving those beautiful things because of their cost so will never understand why “unpopular opinion” posts are allowed INSIDE the forum.  There’s nothing healthy about them as they only criticize the choices others have made and completely contradicts with the “wear what you love” advice/philosophy that we typically share. I’d be ok if I never saw similar posts as they only make people question themselves for having followed it.


----------



## Jem131

It might also be remembered that threads are often specific to a particular designer or jeweler so it’s more likely to see images of multiple items in photos that may be worn more simply IRL.


----------



## 880

foxgal said:


> Apologies for being OT, but since so many people have mentioned liking silver, unplated white gold, nickel allergies, platinum, etc…I just wanted to mention Leen Heyne’s gorgeous creations as options. Because of twisting of the metal, his “white gold” is mixed with palladium and comes out a beautiful soft grey. Here are some creations his IG. I have the thick silver twist ring and LOVE it!
> 
> View attachment 5439340
> View attachment 5439341
> View attachment 5439342
> View attachment 5439343
> View attachment 5439344
> 
> 
> Which brings me to my unpopular opinion: I don’t like the look when people ONLY wear recognizable branded pieces. Imho, it’s like logo-mania and seems unimaginative. Mix it up with unbranded, under-the-radar, unique and personal pieces!


These are so gorgeous! Love the gray gold 

I like reading what people love and what they dislike. oftentimes, I reverse myself completely bc I’m swayed by a pretty combo (I’m super suggestible that way) 

all This keeps me from thinking about the real world lol.


----------



## SDC2003

Jem131 said:


> If you look hard enough you can find someone who hates EVERYTHING..bracelets stacked, single or wearing a bracelet at all. Given that this is a site where people love beautiful things, where I’ve seen external criticism of its members for loving those beautiful things because of their cost so will never understand why “unpopular opinion” posts are allowed INSIDE the forum.  There’s nothing healthy about them as they only criticize the choices others have made and completely contradicts with the “wear what you love” advice/philosophy that we typically share. I’d be ok if I never saw similar posts as they only make people question themselves for having followed it.


You can always unfollow or ignore the posts you think are negative. I don’t think everyone has to like everything everyone posts. And I think having the ability to have differences of opinion in this forum is what makes this forum a great place to converse. We are not all lemmings and it’s not reality to like everything everyone has. Of course it doesn’t mean one should be rude in their comments. It is perfectly healthy and normal to have likes and dislikes. Your motto is choose kindness. When posting consider how you choose your words because what you just posted was quite the opposite. It’s not kind to be trying to silence those who just think differently. 

Going back to unpopular jewelry opinions, I don’t like most heart shaped jewelries like the happy collection with chopard. It’s very dated looking in my opinion and a bit juvenile. I think the Tiffany Elsa line has a better design.


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## BPC

Jem131 said:


> If you look hard enough you can find someone who hates EVERYTHING..bracelets stacked, single or wearing a bracelet at all. Given that this is a site where people love beautiful things, where I’ve seen external criticism of its members for loving those beautiful things because of their cost so will never understand why “unpopular opinion” posts are allowed INSIDE the forum.  There’s nothing healthy about them as they only criticize the choices others have made and completely contradicts with the “wear what you love” advice/philosophy that we typically share. I’d be ok if I never saw similar posts as they only make people question themselves for having followed it.



Agree on these types of threads. There's always one (or two, etc) that can't get their opinion out without insulting a group of people.

I don't even wear bracelets or watches and I cringed reading a particular post so that user is now on ignore. Great feature that I've utilized more than once.


----------



## SDC2003

BPC said:


> Agree on these types of threads. There's always one (or two, etc) that can't get their opinion out without insulting a group of people.
> 
> I don't even wear bracelets or watches and I cringed reading a particular post so that user is now on ignore. Great feature that I've utilized more than once.


How about we get back on topic instead of hurling personal attacks. Again if you don’t like the unpopular opinion you can ignore the comments. And yes the ignore feature is a wonderful feature. Glad I won’t be seeing further comments from a certain user.


----------



## Jktgal

I saw this the other day on social media. Kinda how I feel about the arm stacking situation. They all converge to some kind of conformity aka they all look the same.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rose gold... not a fan


----------



## escamillo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Rose gold... not a fan


Full stop or just very pink RG? I dislike very pink RG. Basically any contemporary  14k and many 18k RG alloys are too much for me. Antique RG is more subtle and much more to my taste.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

When it comes to diamonds, it’s not always better just because it’s bigger. Proportions are still important.


----------



## SDC2003

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> When it comes to diamonds, it’s not always better just because it’s bigger. Proportions are still important.



I think that it def contributes to sparkle. But also think color and clarity are important. I would rather go for a smaller diamond that is better quality but that’s just me.


----------



## muddledmint

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Rose gold... not a fan


Totally agree! I’m glad rose gold as a trend has died down. Remember that time when literally everything was rose gold? I prefer yellow gold and also I’m glad silver is getting popular again.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Jktgal said:


> I saw this the other day on social media. Kinda how I feel about the arm stacking situation. They all converge to some kind of conformity aka they all look the same.
> View attachment 5445145


That’s brilliant! I do really miss the old Yves Saint Laurent script and logo. Saint Laurent looks like a French swimwear company.

In general why aren’t they gold plating designer costume jewellery. Talk about cheap skates. Loads of people can wear gold plate but are too sensitive for just brass. Cost cutting again.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My unpopular opinions are:
1. Even though I have a LOVE bangle, I hate stacks of 3+ of the same bangle. I think it looks too ostentatious and heavy. I just don't understand why you would need that many LOVE bangles to begin with. It's too much.
2. I also don't like it when the LOVE ring is worn with an engagement ring as a wedding set. I just don't think it looks appealing when worn with a beautiful diamond ring. It's odd looking.
3. Never been a fan of traditional wedding sets. I prefer separate rings that are unique and different worn together instead.


----------



## SDC2003

Mid Century Gal said:


> My unpopular opinions are:
> 1. Even though I have a LOVE bangle, I hate stacks of 3+ of the same bangle. I think it looks too ostentatious and heavy. I just don't understand why you would need that many LOVE bangles to begin with. It's too much.
> 2. I also don't like it when the LOVE ring is worn with an engagement ring as a wedding set. I just don't think it looks appealing when worn with a beautiful diamond ring. It's odd looking.
> 3. Never been a fan of traditional wedding sets. I prefer separate rings that are unique and different worn together instead.


I totally agree with number 2 esp when the rings are different colors. I can see the thin pave being ok with an ering but the regular width love looks silly with an ering.


----------



## gracekelly

My unpopular jewelry opinion is that grown women should not be sheep. I see women who feel that they have to purchase a particular brand, usually VCA or Cartier, to fit in with the cool girls.  I see a herd mentality at work and sometimes these pieces are back on the resale market quickly because the woman realizes that it was purchased for the wrong reasons and didn't actually love whatever it is.  

I also don't know what to think when I see a wrist that has the Love or Juste un Clou bracelet in three different color golds and/or with a diamond one thrown in the mix.  It is the_ OK you have the megabucks to spend to throw all this on your wrist. _I'm not impressed and you either have no imagination and/or need to impress me with all of this at one time.  

A great deal of this is keeping up with virtual friends.  How sad is that.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

SDC2003 said:


> I think that it def contributes to sparkle. But also think color and clarity are important. I would rather go for a smaller diamond that is better quality but that’s just me.


I don’t think you understood my post. Some people think just because a diamond is big it’s beautiful. I’m saying making sure that it is proportional to your finger size, your hand size, heck even your lifestyle is important. I am not referring to the 5c’s in any way.


----------



## Deleted 698298

People re/selling stuff for ridiculous price, e.g. a cord Cartier gives for free, on VC for £50! (It’s unpopular opinion becasue this is all too common so probably not many think there’s sth amoral going on here)


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## Tubereuse

Sometimes for fun i looove to pack it on - think Christmas Tree or Mrs. T or a decked out music video gangsta rap star!  Unpopular in my mum's opinion and i do agree that generally for daily life & daily wear, less is certainly more, but still there are those very rare occasions when it's just too fun and too irresistible not to wear (all real diamonds & gold) 3-5+ necklaces and a pack of rings, almost one per finger, or three jewelled brooches as a flower collage, LOL...


----------



## SDC2003

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I don’t think you understood my post. Some people think just because a diamond is big it’s beautiful. I’m saying making sure that it is proportional to your finger size, your hand size, heck even your lifestyle is important. I am not referring to the 5c’s in any way.


Good point as well. My comment still stands as a separate point. Bigger isn’t always better.

I also think brand name engagement or wedding rings are a waste of money. You can buy excellent quality diamonds with similar cuts at other jewelers for significantly less. The second you walk out of that Tiffany store with that ring, it’s like a new car (well prepandemic) that ring value plummets.


----------



## muddledmint

SDC2003 said:


> Good point as well. My comment still stands as a separate point. Bigger isn’t always better.
> 
> I also think brand name engagement or wedding rings are a waste of money. You can buy excellent quality diamonds with similar cuts at other jewelers for significantly less. The second you walk out of that Tiffany store with that ring, it’s like a new car (well prepandemic) that ring value plummets.


I think this one is at least debatable. Yes, if you are only looking at raw materials (the amount of precious metal and diamond value), you are being ripped off with brands like tiffany, but brands have value as well. I don’t think the quality of diamond is what makes tiffany or similar brands special, but the design and setting. Yes, you can get settings just as nice or nicer with other jewelers, but it’s still not a famous recognizable brand that people immediately respect as valuable. The resale value of a tiffany ring will be much higher than an equivalent non branded ring. Is that enough to counteract the initial markup? Probably not, I don’t know for sure, but I think the power of branding shouldn’t be completely dismissed.


----------



## SDC2003

muddledmint said:


> I think this one is at least debatable. Yes, if you are only looking at raw materials (the amount of precious metal and diamond value), you are being ripped off with brands like tiffany, but brands have value as well. I don’t think the quality of diamond is what makes tiffany or similar brands special, but the design and setting. Yes, you can get settings just as nice or nicer with other jewelers, but it’s still not a famous recognizable brand that people immediately respect as valuable. The resale value of a tiffany ring will be much higher than an equivalent non branded ring. Is that enough to counteract the initial markup? Probably not, I don’t know for sure, but I think the power of branding shouldn’t be completely dismissed.


It’s just an unpopular opinion. Are most if not all of these comments debatable? Of course. I’m not dismissing the power of the brand but again I think it’s a waste of money. Unless you walk around telling everyone it’s a Tiffany diamond no one cares. And there is a question of whether people would immediately respect it. I know plenty of people who would think spending that much for a branded e-ring is unnecessary and extravagant.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

SDC2003 said:


> Good point as well. My comment still stands as a separate point. Bigger isn’t always better.


With that out of the way, I also agree with your post. I too would prefer a smaller diamond with better cut, clarity, sparkle etc. than a huge diamond that is poor quality so it doesn’t even sparkle much.


----------



## LoverField

earthygirl said:


> I will probably get some heat for this but here goes anyway: A single bangle/bracelet or two on a wrist  looks more elegant and classy than having an arm party with several. The arm party just looks like a display of money...kind of tacky imo. Sorry, not a fan of overstacking. People should wear all of their jewelry just not at the same time!


True, but then how will people know that you are just around the corner without the loud jingle-jangle of your bling-blang?


----------



## 880

unpopular opinion: not a fan of rhodium plating or shiny WG

and, I’ve been trying to find the right next VCA piece because my SA is so nice, but sadly it may not be my aesthetic

But hope springs eternal bc I actually go through different opinions. In my teens and twenties, it was silver, turquoise, Rolex two tone. In my thirties and forties, it was delicate platinum, diamond, sapphire, independent jeweler, not branded and I matched jewlery to bag hardware; in my fifties, suddenly chunky yellow gold is appealing, and I wear a pg on one worst, YG on the other. . .

I have no doubt I’ll be back where I started by the time I’m 70. In fact, whatever opinion I started with in this thread has probably changed.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ok, I know this is an unpopular opinion but I don’t understand how people can wear all of their jewelry 24/7. I have to take it off when I get home. The thought of showering with fine jewelry also grosses me out.


----------



## chaerimk

nycmamaofone said:


> Ok, I know this is an unpopular opinion but I don’t understand how people can wear all of their jewelry 24/7. I have to take it off when I get home. The thought of showering with fine jewelry also grosses me out.


This. I don't know how people wear earring 24/7. I wore them for a day, and they stink. The bacteria and dead skin collect on and in your ear lobes are nasty.


----------



## earthygirl

chaerimk said:


> This. I don't know how people wear earring 24/7. I wore them for a day, and they stink. The bacteria and dead skin collect on and in your ear lobes are nasty.


I remove all of my jewelry but earrings before sleeping. Now, I’m lying awake thinking about my nasty earlobes!


----------



## lulilu

escamillo said:


> Full stop or just very pink RG? I dislike very pink RG. Basically any contemporary  14k and many 18k RG alloys are too much for me. Antique RG is more subtle and much more to my taste.


I am not a really pink RG.  But H's rings and bracelets that I love come in RG.  They aren't that pink when I wear them.


----------



## leechiyong

I want to support small jewelry designers and I love many of their looks, but there’s so many and I’m discouraged from the amount I find online who need to step up given their prices are broaching established brand tiers nowadays.  Jewelry design is so much more than the aesthetics.  For stock pieces, one should be able to put it on and remove it without assistance in under five minutes.  Also, when I’m buying a fine jewelry piece, it needs to be shipped in something more than a travel pouch in a padded envelope and I’m so tired of rough muslin bags with a stamped logo.  It’s one thing for fashion or silver pieces, but it’s a letdown for purchases over a few hundred dollars.


----------



## lill_canele

chaerimk said:


> This. I don't know how people wear earring 24/7. I wore them for a day, and they stink. The bacteria and dead skin collect on and in your ear lobes are nasty.





earthygirl said:


> I remove all of my jewelry but earrings before sleeping. Now, I’m lying awake thinking about my nasty earlobes!



I have multiple piercings with simple gold ball studs and hoops. They are a huge pain to remove. So I just leave them in.
I just wash my ears with an exfoliating towel in the shower every other day or so. Occasionally I'll use an acne face wash on my ears to help breakdown the dead skin cells and clear up the skin so nothing builds up.
I do take earrings out of my main lobe piercings. Those are the oldest piercings, so the holes are bigger and more stretched out. I'm trying to reduce the strain on them so they don't stretch out more.

Anyway, another unpopular opinion of mine.
I'm not a fan of Cartier RG. It just looks too pink for me.   (I wish i had kept the photo of me trying on YG vs RG love bracelets, it was a huge contrast).

Agree with @880 not a fan of rhodium plated WG. I actually like the original color and tone of WG.


----------



## Raspberry

I would describe RG as copper, peach, apricot - heck, even beige - before I would call it rose or pink. Am I colorblind?


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## earthygirl

Raspberry said:


> I would describe RG as copper, peach, apricot - heck, even beige - before I would call it rose or pink. Am I colorblind?


If you’re colorblind, I am too!  I have a love/hate relationship with rose gold. I hate it when it looks coppery against my skin and I love it under sunlight especially when paired with my white gold and diamond jewelry.


----------



## Sleepytini

This is very unpopular… but I really don’t like the whole VCA, Cartier wrist stacks. To me it looks like it’s trying too hard and you want to wear all your jewelry at once. I feel that way even with necklace layering sometimes.


----------



## chaerimk

Sleepytini said:


> This is very unpopular… but I really don’t like the whole VCA, Cartier wrist stacks. To me it looks like it’s trying too hard and you want to wear all your jewelry at once. I feel that way even with necklace layering sometimes.


I feel the same. I understand everyone wants to wear their jewelry, but having stacks of jewelry on the arms and neck is a bit much.  I own popular pieces from each house, but I only wear 1 piece on each arm, and if I wear a statement necklace, everything else is toned down. I used to stack jewelry, but now moderation is my motto, especially with our current economy.


----------



## escamillo

chaerimk said:


> I feel the same. I understand everyone wants to wear their jewelry, but having stacks of jewelry on the arms and neck is a bit much.  I own popular pieces from each house, but I only wear 1 piece on each arm, and if I wear a statement necklace, everything else is toned down. I used to stack jewelry, but now moderation is my motto, especially with our current economy.


I think stacking exploded around dainty jewelry for a reason. A heavy metal statement look can be fun but I don’t understand it as a daily wear thing. I feel the same about the very trendy constellation piercing look. Most of the earrings themselves are small in scale, but together many curated ear looks with diamonds and gemstones are quite a lot for daytime relative to the size of the canvas.


----------



## SDC2003

chaerimk said:


> I feel the same. I understand everyone wants to wear their jewelry, but having stacks of jewelry on the arms and neck is a bit much.  I own popular pieces from each house, but I only wear 1 piece on each arm, and if I wear a statement necklace, everything else is toned down. I used to stack jewelry, but now moderation is my motto, especially with our current economy.


I feel this 100%. In today’s economy moderation is also my motto. I find it tone deaf and lacking self awareness when I see someone posting variations of cartier loves and juc, perlee clover, pave serpenti, plus vintage bracelets all at once. It’s too much and incredibly messy aesthetically.


----------



## Swanky

SDC2003 said:


> I feel this 100%. In today’s economy moderation is also my motto. I find it tone deaf and lacking self awareness when I see someone posting variations of cartier loves and juc, perlee clover, pave serpenti, plus vintage bracelets all at once. It’s too much and incredibly messy aesthetically.



In all fairness, this is THE one place where it’s encouraged. 
It was our motto for a while in fact! I love the share posts, and if there’s some that over share, I ignore them


----------



## SDC2003

Swanky said:


> In all fairness, this is THE one place where it’s encouraged.
> It was our motto for a while in fact! I love the share posts, and if there’s some that over share, I ignore them


Perhaps it would be easier to ignore if I wasn’t being bombarded with the same images. It doesn’t annoy me seeing it on here and of course it’s easy to ignore one photo but then seeing the same images on fb and then instagram feeds is too much. I don’t follow these people but I follow the cartier and vca groups and so unfortunately it’s hard to ignore when you see the same image posted four or five times. So yes posting is encouraged but sometimes enough is enough.


----------



## Swanky

SDC2003 said:


> Perhaps it would be easier to ignore if I wasn’t being bombarded with the same images. It doesn’t annoy me seeing it on here and of course it’s easy to ignore one photo but then seeing the same images on fb and then instagram feeds is too much. I don’t follow these people but I follow the cartier and vca groups and so unfortunately it’s hard to ignore when you see the same image posted four or five times. So yes posting is encouraged but sometimes enough is enough.



Ahh, I don’t follow people on IG and FB like that. 
I pretty much only see what’s shared here. 
I don’t care for too much social media… to me that’s too much!


----------



## lulilu

I am not a fan of the Cartier cord bracelets, especially when they are "stacked" with multiple other bracelets and/or watch.  I think alone they would have the best effect, but next to other fine gold/diamond bracelets they look awkward and cheapen the look.


----------



## millivanilli

blacktigergoose said:


> Cartier JUC is unfeminine, I find the whole punk/BDSM aesthetic in high-end jewellery unpleasant - conjures images of tacky elite S&M erotica like Story of O, 50 Shades of Grey etc.
> 
> Cartier love bangle + JUC channeling dad's tool box.


aaah you are talking Hermès? I am always amused how intense their jewelry language is ....


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> I am not a fan of the Cartier cord bracelets, especially when they are "stacked" with multiple other bracelets and/or watch.  I think alone they would have the best effect, but next to other fine gold/diamond bracelets they look awkward and cheapen the look.


Aww, I wear my C Trinity cord bracelet all the time on my "watch" arm. My Rolex pretty much hides it when I'm wearing it. 

I love my cord bracelet (only 1) but it's nuts trying to take it off--last fall I had some surgery, had to take off all jewelry, and removing it put me in a sweat!


----------



## Allthingsheart

For me giving small businesses for jewelry on Etsy a try. I particularly choose businesses that are in the US because I do not want to pay import fees. I bought some jewelry that was supposed to based in NY. Well it took four weeks for the jewelry to come and it came out of South Carolina. These jewelry pieces came from overseas. To make matters worse the jewelry items were fake. This is the second time that this has happened to me. I remember once I bought a pair of emerald earrings from a small business and about a year later I sww them at a costume jewelry shop. Where the company claims to be US based but it is coming from overseas and I got scammed in that situation. At least if I buy jewelry from an actual business that is not small I would be getting what I paid for.


----------



## lulilu

Allthingsheart said:


> For me giving small businesses for jewelry on Etsy a try. I particularly choose businesses that are in the US because I do not want to pay import fees. I bought some jewelry that was supposed to based in NY. Well it took four weeks for the jewelry to come and it came out of South Carolina. These jewelry pieces came from overseas. To make matters worse the jewelry items were fake. This is the second time that this has happened to me. I remember once I bought a pair of emerald earrings from a small business and about a year later I sww them at a costume jewelry shop. Where the company claims to be US based but it is coming from overseas and I got scammed in that situation. At least if I buy jewelry from an actual business that is not small I would be getting what I paid for.


Some sellers on ebay try to hide that their products are from China or otherwise overseas.  smdh


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

lulilu said:


> Some sellers on ebay try to hide that their products are from China or otherwise overseas.  smdh


That happened to me on eBay. I bought a vintage Rolex made in 1966, and the listing said it was from the US and it ended up shipping from Egypt. The watch is still authentic, but I thought that was shady that it was listed that way.


----------



## orangeaday

Mixing metals look good!


----------



## Swanky

If you're not discussing unpopular opinions, then you're off topic.  BE KIND and please stay on topic


----------



## vsmr

Unpopular opinion: You don’t have to wear ALL of your bracelets in one hand. Wearing one looks way better than stacking 3 or 4. Coco Chanel said it best: ““*Before you leave the house, look in the mirror and take one thing off.*”


----------



## Pevi

vsmr said:


> Unpopular opinion: You don’t have to wear ALL of your bracelets in one hand. Wearing one looks way better than stacking 3 or 4. Coco Chanel said it best: ““*Before you leave the house, look in the mirror and take one thing off.*”


I love the look on others, but I can’t pull it off


----------



## jenayb

I think that my unpopular opinion is that the unpopular opinion regarding the disdain for "stacks," multiple pieces being worn at once, and those that choose to wear their own jewelry how they wish has been posted so many times, ad nauseam really, that it has now become a popular opinion and no longer needs to be stated.


----------



## mollylope

I’m sure this is on the thread but GD I think VCA Alhambra line is so ugly, basic, not at all luxurious & is made for people who want to look rich. 

If you love it - not hate! I just do not at all get it. 

I’m seriously perplexed by the appeal.


----------



## Roie55

mollylope said:


> I’m sure this is on the thread but GD I think VCA Alhambra line is so ugly, basic, not at all luxurious & is made for people who want to look rich.
> 
> If you love it - not hate! I just do not at all get it.
> 
> I’m seriously perplexed by the appeal.


Agree - the look is pretty but not worth the $$. The stones used are so cheap to buy, literally SOOO cheap. (fight me) Where is the luxury??


----------



## Roie55

vsmr said:


> Unpopular opinion: You don’t have to wear ALL of your bracelets in one hand. Wearing one looks way better than stacking 3 or 4. Coco Chanel said it best: ““*Before you leave the house, look in the mirror and take one thing off.*”


I really really dislike hearing this, it drives me nuts, more is better thanks. My SIL always says this expression - It just tells me she's boring.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Roie55 said:


> Agree - the look is pretty but not worth the $$. The stones used are so cheap to buy, literally SOOO cheap. (fight me) Where is the luxury??


I was reading a book about jewelry in the 70s, and it mentioned that Alhambra, like Tiffany’s DBTY and Cartier’s Love collection was a response to the working woman of the 70s wanting every day jewelry. 

Inexpensive, playful pieces - not heirlooms but something you buy for the now.

Kinda changed how I saw them


----------



## kitkat_08

Vintage Leather said:


> I was reading a book about jewelry in the 70s, and it mentioned that Alhambra, like Tiffany’s DBTY and Cartier’s Love collection was a response to the working woman of the 70s wanting every day jewelry.
> 
> Inexpensive, playful pieces - not heirlooms but something you buy for the now.
> 
> Kinda changed how I saw them


That makes so much sense, given how prone to wear-and-tear the MOP material is.


----------



## kemilia

Roie55 said:


> Agree - the look is pretty but not worth the $$. The stones used are so cheap to buy, literally SOOO cheap. (fight me) Where is the luxury??


I agree but have never had the nerve to say this. 

VCA has created some incredible pieces, every now and then one shows up on Antiques Roadshow (amazes me these people that have incredible pieces made by Cartier, VCA, etc. yet never turned the piece over and researched the inscription!). These incredible VCA pieces of jewelry are so worth it (if you have the $$$)--the craftsmanship is over the moon but the current Alhambra stuff is, with the exception of the diamond pieces _maybe_, just non-precious slices of shell, carnelian, etc. that command prices that are so not worth it. 

These pieces are what are keeping VCA in business though--they were lucky to create a style that is relatively cheap to make, charge a fortune and it supports their business. VCA found an audience that most likely could never afford a zipper necklace (who can?!) but are gung-ho to purchase slices of seashells circled with gold. And that's fine.


----------



## LizO...

Pandora is worth it.
I have been and still are very happy with my Pandora.


----------



## guccilover21

LizO... said:


> Pandora is worth it.
> I have been and still are very happy with my Pandora.


I agree! Just because it is not considered a luxury brand doesn’t mean that Pandora isn’t awesome. If you feel how heavy each charm is and how well made they are. Plus their solid gold collection. I happily rock my Pandora with my cartier on the same wrist. I don’t see what’s so crazy about that. Also it’s so nice to look at the charms and think about the lovely memories and people who love you bought you these tiny little baubles. It’s lovely!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My unpopular opinion is I think it's overkill when people stack/wear too many Cartier Love bracelets on the same wrist at the same time. It reminds me of Wonder Woman and her cuffs. I find it ostentatious and too much. I stack two and that's enough for me.


----------



## CCLVYSL

Diamonds are boring unless they’re antique


----------



## SDC2003

Pop Art Suzy said:


> My unpopular opinion is I think it's overkill when people stack/wear too many Cartier Love bracelets on the same wrist at the same time. It reminds me of Wonder Woman and her cuffs. I find it ostentatious and too much. I stack two and that's enough for me.


It’s also kind of overkill when the wearer stacks as many brands as possible bulgari, vca, and cartier. More is not always better.


----------



## nycmamaofone

SDC2003 said:


> It’s also kind of overkill when the wearer stacks as many brands as possible bulgari, vca, and cartier. More is not always better.


I agree, although I think there is a way to tastefully stack. A lot of people don’t know how to stack; aesthetically the pieces don’t match or the sizing is off or they exceed the right amount that looks good.


----------

